# Sticky  *Show Your Stable!*



## AlphaWolf777

A while back I took some pictures of my entire collection. But since then, some things have changed. I've added a new one to the stable (the Squale) and changed straps on a couple of them. I took some new pictures, when the idea came to me, "Why not create a thread where people can share pictures of their entire collection?"

Well, let's see them! :-!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

From left to right:
1. Steinhart Ocean One Black
2. Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red
3. Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
4. Jürgens Four-Star Maritime Military Diver (German-made MilSub homage)
5. Raven Vintage 40mm (Old model with ETA movement)
6. Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ref. Y1545
7. Steinhart Marine 38mm (Non-diver)


----------



## jdmfetish

Tudor Heritage Black Bay










Doxa 750 GMT Caribbean










MK II Kingston










Dagaz Tsunami UDT Bonefrog










Raven Vintage 42










Jenny Caribbean 300 Reissue










Dagaz Tsunami Silver Classic










Helenarou 6538










Crepas Tektite










Orient Kingmaster Reissue World Timer


----------



## hansomegq67

Current 3 watch stable.........


----------



## powboyz

hansomegq67 said:


> Current 3 watch stable.........


*Those are some really nice horses in your stable..*


----------



## phlabrooy

Nice collections, guys .....

HaHaHa !!! I would need a very large page to show my entire collection, my friend !!!!

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dude! I love your watches! I really do. But you outta diversity a bit ;-)


AlphaWolf777 said:


> A while back I took some pictures of my entire collection. But since then, some things have changed. I've added a new one to the stable (the Squale) and changed straps on a couple of them. I took some new pictures, when the idea came to me, "Why not create a thread where people can share pictures of their entire collection?"
> 
> Well, let's see them! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> From left to right:
> 1. Steinhart Ocean One Black
> 2. Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red
> 3. Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> 4. Jürgens Four-Star Maritime Military Diver (German-made MilSub homage)
> 5. Raven Vintage 40mm (Old model with ETA movement)
> 6. Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ref. Y1545
> 7. Steinhart Marine 38mm (Non-diver)


----------



## Jeep99dad

hansomegq67 said:


> Current 3 watch stable.........


Yo, papi, amazing collection!! Packs a scary punch!! I love your B'ling and that PO Chrono is just one of the best recent release!! Well done, Dave!!


----------



## Taswell

Here are my some of my favourites ....


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Jeep99dad said:


> Dude! I love your watches! I really do. But you outta diversity a bit ;-)


Thank you very much! However, I have to respectfully disagree. There are actually differences that, in the world of watches, are major, between each of my Sub homages. For example, the Ocean One Black and the Squale Classic are both "standard" Sub-date w/cyclops Sub homages. However, the O1B is 42mm, has white lume, and is on a NATO. Whereas the Squale is the classic (and best) 40mm size with an extremely nice case with curve-down lugs, green lume, a super glossy black dial, a proper 2.5x mag cyclops, and a bracelet.

The other two that are similar are my Steinhart OVM and my Jürgens Maritime. Both are MilSub homages and don't have date functions like the real MilSub, however, once again, the Steinhart is 42mm, has vintage "radium" or "tritium" styled lume, a maxi dial, and a more Rolex-like dial finish and bezel, as well as a domed sapphire crystal. Whereas the Jürgens is really more of its own thing, since it has white lume and a silver-gilt dial, a flat crystal, a little bit different type of sword hands, and the markers are not maxi style. It also has welded lug bars. Which the Steinhart does not.

And then my Steinhart O1VR is a Vintage Double Red Submariner Sea Dweller Rolex homage (honestly, tell me where I can find another company's version of that? I think Steinhart is the only one). Which has green lume, a domed sapphire crystal, and a date function without the cyclops.

Then i've got that Raven which is a Bond Sub homage on the real Bond strap.

And if you noticed the oddball that doesn't fit in, that Steinhart with the white dial. So, I actually agree that my collection is not very diverse in the sense that 95% are Sub homages, but I have very specific reasons for choosing the watches that I did, and I look at them as a whole heck of a lot more than just a bunch of Sub homages. Each one is pretty unique from the other, and each one carries with it references to historical pieces. Past or present. Heck, there's still many more Sub homages I can think of that I would like to have or have made. But I can't afford that much. I just am absolutely in love with the Sub design and the rich military history behind it. Just imagine British commandos wearing Rolex MilSubs on NATOs back in the day? Heck, I heard the remaining MilSubs that are in British Military possession are still being used!  I just love the feeling of military that screams out to me with my many different Sub-style watches. Of course, Sean Connery wearing one in James Bond helps too, as that is what originally sparked my entire current interest in watches. :-!

Anyway, sorry for the extremely long reply to your one sentence. Just felt I might as well share my thoughts in one post instead of ten. Also, let this serve as an explanation to anyone who would ask me why I have so many Sub homages.

And again, thanks for the compliment Jeep99dad. It's just the type of fun we get to have as WIS. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ok


----------



## tifosi

Wow that is some serious homage-age! You can't deny the looks of the Sub.

I don't have much of a stable. I put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Jeep99dad

And a what a great basket it is 
love it. If you're only gonna have one watch, that's a great one to have!


----------



## morningbell

jdmfetish said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay


Jdmfetish, very nice collection! How do you rate the Kingston against the Blackbay in terms of quality? I am looking to buy the BB but wondering if it is worth twice the price of a used Kingston plank kit. Hope you can share some comments as an owner of both watches.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

tifosi said:


> Wow that is some serious homage-age! You can't deny the looks of the Sub.
> 
> I don't have much of a stable. I put all my eggs in one basket.


Very nice. b-)


----------



## jdmfetish

morningbell said:


> Jdmfetish, very nice collection! How do you rate the Kingston against the Blackbay in terms of quality? I am looking to buy the BB but wondering if it is worth twice the price of a used Kingston plank kit. Hope you can share some comments as an owner of both watches.


they are both really nice

quality is close

the black bay is a bit thicker case and a bit thicker bracelet link , also the BB is a non-tapered bracelet

both are of really high quality

i am by no means rich

i try to buy what i like that i can afford

i really do not feel any watch is worth what they cost

human nature is very much like the grass being greener on the other side

i would not expect a kingston to satisfy the desire for a black bay , and i would not expect the black bay to satisfy the desire for a kingston

both are fantastic and i love them both

if you are lucky enough to buy both i would say to go forward with that

thanks


----------



## weklund

*

"Partial Herd"















*​


----------



## citizenfox

I like the mono theme collection, but that's sort of my thing, I'm bad at diversifying.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

citizenfox said:


> I like the mono theme collection, but that's sort of my thing, I'm bad at diversifying.


Same here. Probably the only time my next watch wont be a Sub homage is once I feel that i've acquired them all. (the styles that I want). Basically the only ones left that I wasn't able to afford are: MKII (not counting on that one due to $/rarity), Raven 42 (I have the 40 already so that might be a no-go), the two new Squale's (maxi and root beer, I've already got the classic though), and that's about it. Unless some company releases a non-limited edition/affordable 6538 Bond Sub, or a 5513 homage, then i'm pretty much set for now. I'm really looking forward to saving some serious money next year and i'll continuously stay up to date on here, so that I can buy my next watch later on. I really wish I could just buy something like a vintage Sub or a Tudor BB; but it's just too much money at one time for me to justify it. And I couldn't sell my current collection for it because then i'd have nothing to wear that wasn't a bunch of $$ on my wrist and only one watch.


----------



## Ninjastar

I thought I wasn't diversifying enough just because all of my watches are divers. 

I went through a G-Shock phase, pilot watches, and field watches which were all nice. But I always came back to the diver and the other style watches barely got any wrist time so off they went.

Got it down to four right now, which I think is a manageable number.

All of my watches have a unifying theme. They are all designs inspired by vintage military issue watches and every one contains at least one part from MKII. 

(L-R) MKII MMT "Blackwater", MKII Sea Fighter OCN2-A, Seiko SKX007 MKII/Dagaz Custom Mod, Steinhart Ocean Black DLC Ceramic Bezel with MKII Sword Hands









I really need to save up for a better camera. My old Lumix circa 2005 is just not getting the job done, especially when I see the gorgeous photos everyone takes here.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nice collections everyone :-!
i don't have a collective photo of mine, it changes a lot too ;-) but ill take one. 

I too have true pilots and dress watches and... But I always end up going back to divers!
i do like to have a G-Shock or two in the rotation.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sorry for the bad pics but here is mine. It's missing the Zixen
and my Bathys Benthic that's at my watchmaker. 
Also tomorrow the new Squale Maxi will join its new family 










Watches have protective plastic on them
left to right
Top: mega Chrono cal 1040(was my Gd dad's),1988 Breitling Jupiter Pilot Chrono(been with my for 22yrs), Pam 243, Tudor Pelagos, Tudor Blackbay
Bottom: enpty(Bathys Benthic spot), Kobolf Safari Rally Ti Chrono, Swatch Irony retrograde Chrono, G-Shock Riseman, My daughter's G-Shock 6900 Green lE series of some sort  (I do borrow it ;-) )


----------



## skin diver

Jeep99dad said:


> Watches have protective plastic on them left to right


Thats a brilliant idea.. I always stress out a bit when I pull a watch out of my case worried it will slip out of my hand. Thanks for the tip Brice.

Here's mine... just getting started on the long journey!


----------



## powboyz

skin diver said:


> Thats a brilliant idea.. I always stress out a bit when I pull a watch out of my case worried it will slip out of my hand. Thanks for the tip Brice.
> 
> Here's mine... just getting started on the long journey!
> 
> View attachment 904500


NICE Bro. I can say I have played with a few if those..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nakedjohnny

you have 3 of the same watch? I see 3 aquadives???


----------



## skin diver

LOL... You're probably thinkin' that dude probably eats the same meal for breakfast and lunch too. 
Plans are to diversify.. all in good time.

I was a Rolex Sub wearer for 15 years and only started collecting these pieces a year ago. There are a couple of dupes.. I also have a second 750 Searambler NIB in the safe. The second Aquadive BS100 I bought to flip (purch from a seller who needed quick cash) but I like them so much I haven't wanted to sell it (yet). The Doxa 750's are another story altogether.. I can't get enough of that watch design and the 750 is the only model that fits me well and comes with a BOR. Plans are to thin the herd but I wear them all and I can't bring myself to do it! I'm enjoying the journey.. thanks for having a look.


----------



## jdmfetish

Brice your tudor combo is heaven 

skin diver great stuff


----------



## Jeep99dad

skin diver said:


> Thats a brilliant idea.. I always stress out a bit when I pull a watch out of my case worried it will slip out of my hand. Thanks for the tip Brice.
> 
> Here's mine... just getting started on the long journey!
> 
> View attachment 904500


 Wow quite the collection for someone who just started!!
im a big fan of the 750 and want another one at some point.


----------



## skin diver

Thanks guys.. hangin around here this past year has been a lot of fun.


----------



## jdmfetish

skin the bs 300 IMO is too big 
the bs 100 are absolutely wonderful 
i agree that the doxa 750 gmt are also so great , i could very easily have a black dial , and have the orange dial if i could afford it , i only have the blue dial , BUT would love to have 3 

the yellow is just not me 

doxa 1200 i could also have 5 , orange, black, silver, aqua , and navy blue , i could totally OCD on 5

i could even have all 5 jenny reissue's

when i find something i really love i want them all 

jdmfetish > sick


----------



## Danny T

Wow, some pretty killer pieces guys. Very nice.

Here is my collection. It's a quick iPhone pic and will take a better quality one at some point, prob after I get my 2 orcas.

I think I did pretty good in 2012.

I also have a separate box of straps that I've acquired as well.

Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad

Took another pic with the new arrival, the Squale Maxi sitting between the Tudors 
only missing watch is the Bathys that is getting checked out by my watchmaker before it likely goes for sale. 
Zixen Zulu is on its way to its new home.

Ill need to use the lower drawer for the Hexa and Raven 40 when they land


----------



## Spring-Diver

I'll play :-d

Here is everything that's in my signature



















Cheers
Shannon


----------



## tyclu

these are the ones i wear on a regular basis...


----------



## Chrlee3000

skin diver said:


> Thats a brilliant idea.. I always stress out a bit when I pull a watch out of my case worried it will slip out of my hand. Thanks for the tip Brice.
> 
> Here's mine... just getting started on the long journey!
> 
> View attachment 904500


Really nice collections guys thanks for sharing. I would post a photo of my watches except I keep mine in a big box that my giant winter boots came in. I know I probably should be banned from WUS for that.


----------



## Jeep99dad

tyclu said:


> these are the ones i wear on a regular basis...


Nice German trio! all fine watches! Love the U1 in particular.


----------



## Chrlee3000

Jeep99dad said:


> Took another pic with the new arrival, the Squale Maxi sitting between the Tudors
> only missing watch is the Bathys that is getting checked out by my watchmaker before it likely goes for sale.
> Zixen Zulu is on its way to its new home.
> 
> Ill need to use the lower drawer for the Hexa and Raven 40 when they land


I love your collection Jeep99dad (and the case is sweet), but that Submersible is my favorite. I might have to get one of those


----------



## tyclu

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice German trio! all fine watches! Love the U1 in particular.


Dankeschon!


----------



## Ddc1974

This is my partial dive herd...(photo taken a while for a different purpose)...


----------



## hansomegq67

Jeep99dad said:


> Took another pic with the new arrival, the Squale Maxi sitting between the Tudors
> only missing watch is the Bathys that is getting checked out by my watchmaker before it likely goes for sale.
> Zixen Zulu is on its way to its new home.
> 
> Ill need to use the lower drawer for the Hexa and Raven 40 when they land


Funny how times have changed.......
I recall you told me in conversation last year Brice...
"How can you spend over 3k on a watch Dave!" "I can't see myself owning a watch that expensive." "The most I ever spent on a watch was $1800 I spent on a Super Ocean Steelfish." "that's about as high as I will go."

Well unless your PAM, and Tudors are fakes, I'd say you dropped a little more coin than $1800 on them a piece there Frenchy :-d
Funny times have changed... ;-)


----------



## jdmfetish

Ddc1974 said:


> This is my partial dive herd...(photo taken a while for a different purpose)...


i love the ball which model is that ?

and also did you get that crespas with that bracelet mine came with mesh , i wonder if there are anymore like that available from crepas , i guess i should ask Ana


----------



## Ddc1974

jdmfetish said:


> i love the ball which model is that ?
> 
> and also did you get that crespas with that bracelet mine came with mesh , i wonder if there are anymore like that available from crepas , i guess i should ask Ana


Ball hydrocarbon Deepquest:








The Crepas was bought used so I have no idea...


----------



## Silversurfer7

here is my blue collections, minus the BM which stolen last year..


----------



## citizenfox

Classy line up. I like that Tag better than all the new ones. Tat Mido is cool, never saw one.



Silversurfer7 said:


> here is my blue collections, minus the BM which stolen last year..
> View attachment 906131


----------



## Nishant

Here is my stable as of now. Still awaiting my Ennebi Fondale and Orca Dive.


----------



## angrypossum




----------



## andsan

Only this one


----------



## jdmfetish

Nishant said:


> Here is my stable as of now. Still awaiting my Ennebi Fondale and Orca Dive.


why game over us

lovely


----------



## breitlingso08

Nishant said:


> Here is my stable as of now. Still awaiting my Ennebi Fondale and Orca Dive.


I don't like you... 
Beautiful JL!


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

I'm assuming this post is talking about diver stables only, so here's the 'Diver Drawer' of the case I keep watches in. MIssing a couple new additions, but this is the bulk of it. Sorry about the pic, not much of a photographer.


----------



## chriswalkerband

Taswell said:


> Here are my some of my favourites ....


WHAT OMEGA is that in the bottom left?!?! I have to know, it looks incredible =D


----------



## Satansfist




----------



## Quartersawn

chriswalkerband said:


> WHAT OMEGA is that in the bottom left?!?! I have to know, it looks incredible =D


The Omega that looks like a Seiko 5 or one of the other Seikos?


----------



## onrypt

The Seiko Solar Orange is the one that's on the world tour and not mine (Seiko forum) and I just sold the silver tsunami (I'll miss it).
Only one worth mentioning that's not present is my '69 Seiko Sushi Roll and I'm waiting for new spring bars..
New custom leather band w/ custom bronze buckle being made for the bronze A1 (thanks Zack at Red12), here's a hint and I can't wait 
IMG_3512 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Time Collector

This is what I have at the house for this weeks rotation, quite a few Rolex watches and AP's are left out ( currently at the bank vault ).


----------



## Jeep99dad

Well like I said mine change often ;-) since I posted above I've sold the Kobold Chrono and Zixen Zulu, re-acquired my old Ti47, bought a MUDMAN and received a Hamilton that I can't open til Christmas  and I have another Squale scheduled to land tonight 
So I'll post a photo when it all settles down


----------



## Time Collector

Jeep99dad said:


> Well like I said mine change often ;-) since I posted above I've sold the Kobold Chrono and Zixen Zulu, re-acquired my old Ti47, bought a MUDMAN and received a Hamilton that I can't open til Christmas  and I have another Squale scheduled to land tonight
> So I'll post a photo when it all settles down


I can confirm that his stable changes often, because one of his horses ended up in my stable. The bronze A-1 was suppose to be a catch and release to hold me over until I found a mint Panerai 382 Bronzo, but at this price I'm hooked.


----------



## marlowe55

There's nothing expensive or extensive about my collection, but every watch in it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## lenny




----------



## AlphaWolf777

My stable has recently undergone a dramatic change. Gone are my Steinhart O1B and O1VR, and they have been replaced by 2 Squale's. The Classic and Maxi.

I will probably take a new pic to reflect this. I don't count on my collection changing again for a while. Just can't keep throwing all my money at watches! :roll:

Of course, we all always say this and then we still buy "that next watch that we've gotta have." But with acquiring 2 Squale's I think I've finally reached the point where I feel like I've tidied up my collection and narrowed it down to what I was really searching for all along.


----------



## senna89wc12

Just these 4 now. Benarus Mil-Diver, Steinhart Nav B-Uhr II, Stowa Flieger, and DW-5600E. Just one dive watch in my stable.


----------



## HR F1

Minus my quartz pieces, here's my current collection:


----------



## tobiwankenobi

Here Mine!!


----------



## jswing

My collection, if you can even call it that,is very small. Just 3, but I love them all.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love them all!! I want a CD2 and would love to try the new Korsbek too



jswing said:


> Mine collection, if you can even call it that,is very small. Just 3, but I love them all.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

Here is my humble stable...hopefully not too much change in 2013 (new years resolution)


----------



## bobabreath

Here's just my stable of dive watches. I have others...


----------



## taddyangle

Took almost a year to get here.

Favorites are the 4 in the front row, in fact the second row gets no wrist time.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinsic

Gosh, I realize now it has been a while since I've done an updated SOTC, so here goes:









Not pictured: Boschett Harpoon, Helson Turtle (#2), Helson SM 600 white/white and SM 1000 white/white (both of the Sharkmasters are still in their shipping boxes o|).

Rob


----------



## Nishant

HR F1 said:


> Minus my quartz pieces, here's my current collection:


Jerry, you have one of the most measured and versatile collections @ WUS
Totally a fan !


----------



## Nishant

bobabreath said:


> Here's just my stable of dive watches. I have others...
> 
> View attachment 912259


I don't care if it is DWF .. we need some group shots of ur Seikos .. More specifically GS


----------



## Nishant

iinsic said:


> Gosh, I realize now it has been a while since I've done an updated SOTC, so here goes:
> 
> View attachment 912286
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Boschett Harpoon, Helson Turtle (#2), Helson SM 600 white/white and SM 1000 white/white (both of the Sharkmasters are still in their shipping boxes o|).
> 
> Rob


Rob,
We don't get u see u often around DWF anymore .. Really love those new additions to your collection ! Congratulations ..


----------



## Jeep99dad

top notch, Rob!!!!!!!!!! 


iinsic said:


> Gosh, I realize now it has been a while since I've done an updated SOTC, so here goes:
> 
> View attachment 912286
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Boschett Harpoon, Helson Turtle (#2), Helson SM 600 white/white and SM 1000 white/white (both of the Sharkmasters are still in their shipping boxes o|).
> 
> Rob


----------



## Jeep99dad

awesome collection and love the diversification among the divers!! 
That Helson is the one I want


ChrisDeskDiver said:


> Here is my humble stable...hopefully not too much change in 2013 (new years resolution)
> 
> View attachment 912170
> 
> View attachment 912171
> 
> View attachment 912173
> 
> View attachment 912174
> 
> View attachment 912184
> 
> View attachment 912175
> 
> View attachment 912182
> 
> View attachment 912176
> 
> View attachment 912177
> 
> View attachment 912178
> 
> View attachment 912179
> 
> View attachment 912180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 912181


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love it!!! especially a fan of the KonTiki, LLD and MM300, need another one ;-)



bobabreath said:


> Here's just my stable of dive watches. I have others...
> 
> View attachment 912259


----------



## iinsic

Nishant said:


> Rob,
> We don't get u see u often around DWF anymore .. Really love those new additions to your collection ! Congratulations ..





Jeep99dad said:


> top notch, Rob!!!!!!!!!!


Things are still pretty hectic for me here, so my time on WUS is limited. I'm trying to spend a bit more time checking out DWF and hope that improves in the months ahead ... probably about the same time I am able to revive my blog. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeep99dad

So here is my collection after last week's puchases and sales... minus my Bathys Benthic ETA 2892(at my watchmaker) and my new Hamilton Harrisson Ford Team Earth which I am not allowed to open until Christmas ;-)


----------



## vokotin

LOVE your current stable Brice, you're a true WIS with honor and compassion! :-!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

Thanks Brice, my collection has certainly changed since joining this DWF! The only one that stayed is my Omega SMP.
There are others in my collection however most are banned here (at least I'm honest about having a few knock offs LOL)



Jeep99dad said:


> awesome collection and love the diversification among the divers!!
> That Helson is the one I want


----------



## HR F1

Nishant said:


> Jerry, you have one of the most measured and versatile collections @ WUS
> Totally a fan !


Thanks, Nishant! I'm a big fan of your collection as well. |>


----------



## powboyz

Missing Orient 300m and incoming Kremke Subzilla. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontz

Checking in!

Aquagraph...








B-42 chrono flieger...








Riseman...








005...








B-42 cosmonauts chrono...








Fondale...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Awesome collection!! Where did u find a Kremke?


----------



## Dave T

LOL :-d:-d


angrypossum said:


> View attachment 906409


I'll play

Sinn 303








Seiko Tuna








Halios Laguna








G-Shock









Just sold my Tsunami classic, realized what a bone head move it was so have another inbound and have the Dagaz Typhoon ordered....then I am done! :-d


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## powboyz

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome collection!! Where did u find a Kremke?


*Thanks Brice......on the WUS sales forum of course...... *


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

Great collection...especially like the Italians


pontz said:


> Checking in!Aquagraph...
> View attachment 912600
> B-42 chrono flieger...
> View attachment 912601
> Riseman...
> View attachment 912602
> 005...
> View attachment 912603
> B-42 cosmonauts chrono...
> View attachment 912604
> Fondale...
> View attachment 912606


----------



## pontz

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Formula1980

Really diggin' the Tudors :-!. They make a great pair.

Here's what I have....trying to grab another Spirotechnique...but I have to keep it real for the time being :-(.


----------



## Genabis74

My very modest collection. =)

Apologies for the poor quality pic.


----------



## Nishant

powboyz said:


> Missing Orient 300m and incoming Kremke Subzilla.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U have built yourself a mighty fine collection dude ... Love em all.


----------



## powboyz

Nishant said:


> U have built yourself a mighty fine collection dude ... Love em all.


*Thanks Bro! I think I will be finished for a while when my Ennebi shows up.*


----------



## Jeep99dad

powboyz said:


> *Thanks Bro! I think I will be finished for a while when my Ennebi shows up.*


:roll: Yeah... Ok! Sure....:-d
We've all heard that one before buddy you ain't fooling us


----------



## katiedaddy

Amazing collection everyone.
This is my current humble collections (minus 2 incomings and omega that's still at IWW for repair...) after departing a few watches this year for house renovation.. 
Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## citizenfox

Nice group KD, love the Pasha


----------



## graymadder

Here is my collection as it stands this morning.


----------



## skin diver

powboyz said:


> Missing Orient 300m and incoming Kremke Subzilla.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Jack!!! Woot!


----------



## rukrem




----------



## AlphaWolf777

Here is a series of pictures that I literally just took of my updated collection. Since I first started this thread, there have been a couple of changes. Gone are my Steinhart O1B and O1VR; I used the funds from selling them to fund two new Squale 20 Atmos watches. I feel that I have consolidated my collection and my tastes and I feel that I have really narrowed my collection down to all of the original watches/styles that I intended to acquire since I first started collecting not too long ago.

I hope you enjoy these pics as much as I do, for some reason they turned out exceptionally better than I thought and crystal clear! :-!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

In sequence from left to right in no particular order other than how I set them down

1. Steinhart Marine 38mm on an Italian-made genuine crocodile leather strap

[IMG
]







[/IMG]

2. Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (OVM) on a Phoenix British Ministry of Defence Spec NATO strap in camouflage








[/IMG]

3. Jürgens Four-Star Maritime Military Diver on a Phoenix British Ministry of Defence Spec NATO strap in black. (This watch is a rare German-made ETA 2824-2 MilSub homage. I have never seen another on the forums or the internet).








[/IMG]

4. Raven Vintage 40mm on a Corvus/Phoenix British Ministry of Defence Spec "Real James Bond Movie-Style" strap. (This is the old Raven 40 with the ETA movement in it).








[/IMG]

5. Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ref. Y1545








[/IMG]

6. Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545








[/IMG]

And what i'm wearing right now, the above watch:








[/IMG]

:-!:-! I love photographing watches outdoors so much; to me it's very relaxing and that's why I made this thread for all of us to share.


----------



## kjw

Here is some of my collection. Not pictured are an Orange Monster, Orient Bambino, Bulova Precisionist (sweep second hand quartz) and a Garmin runner's gps watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Well my collection changed again  and I have also one more coming in Saturday so ill hold off taking a photo til then ;-)


----------



## iinsic

Jeep99dad said:


> Well my collection changed again  and I have also one more coming in Saturday so ill hold off taking a photo til then ;-)


Brice, your SOTC has to be shot with video.... :-d


----------



## bignickyp

Great collections everyone.
Im a little late to the party but heres my ever changing collection.


----------



## jdmfetish

nick

love your tektite/orange dial zixen/korsbeck


----------



## snoozer 60

Every year I think I'm a step closer to being completely satisfied with my collection, only to change over 50% of it by the following. Here's to the new year and who knows what it will look like in 12 months.


----------



## Jeep99dad

snoozer 60 said:


> Every year I think I'm a step closer to being completely satisfied with my collection, only to change over 50% of it by the following. Here's to the new year and who knows what it will look like in 12 months.
> 
> View attachment 917873


thats is
one nice collection you got there buddy!! I'd wear every single one!!
love the 123!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Here is the current stable but still waiting for my U1 to land and my Bathys to return from the watchmaker.


----------



## Jeep99dad

The U1 landed so new update.... You'll notice the Benarus Ti47 missing... as I decided to put it up for sale so it is boxed up.. 



















the latest two


----------



## litlmn

My modest group








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## starx

Quick snapshot of my small collection. Still have 5 empty spots to fill.;-)


----------



## thsiao

SOTC 2012 using iPhone 5's Panorama Camera... came out pretty nice I think.

Here's my collection at the end of 2012 (excluding a Seiko, G-Shocks, and some fashion watches) in alphabetical order by brand name.


----------



## Zealot

Wow, great watches everyone. Here's my little herd of divers. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeff wilson

Some of mine 
































































not all divers


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Since my last photo there has been more than a few changes to my stable.

My Steinhart Marine 38 is gone; and welcomed into my collection is the Raven Vintage 42mm and the Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm Diver Sean Connery James Bond homage, (which is my holy grail).

As you can see, all of them are Sub homages; but each of them serves a purpose, and each one is unique from the other in some way. Basically, I've got almost every era, style and design of Submariner in homage form.




























[I

I've got Sean Connery; James Bond:

MG]









I've got Sean Connery; James Bond, (This was not a typo, you are reading this twice, I have two James Bond homages and they share straps for the two different Connery Bond looks):










I've got vintage-inspired:










MilSub inspired, 40mm case with fixed lug bars:










MilSub inspired 42mm case with maxi dial:










Vintage:










And modern:










As always, no stable picture ever stays the same for ever. I will never sell any of my current ones, but I can definitely think of more than a few that I'd like to add.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I don't even know why I bother taking a stable/collection picture lol. I just put one of these up for sale. :-d Such is the way of a WIS; always selling/flipping/trading...


----------



## Chris S.




----------



## Jeep99dad

My collection has changed again, sseveral have come and gone, 2 lasted under 24hrs and. I have three incoming over the next week or so! 
i guess new photos will be required soon


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Jeep99dad said:


> My collection has changed again, sseveral have come and gone, 2 lasted under 24hrs and. I have three incoming over the next week or so!
> i guess new photos will be required soon


I know how you feel. I once decided to sell a vintage watch that I immediately didn't like as soon as I pulled it out of the box in about 24 hours.


----------



## heebs

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I know how you feel. I once decided to sell a vintage watch that I immediately didn't like as soon as I pulled it out of the box in about 24 hours.


At least you tried it on. I sold one to a guy who sounded happy to get it, but he flipped it before he even got the package in the mail.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

***** said:


> At least you tried it on. I sold one to a guy who sounded happy to get it, but he flipped it before he even got the package in the mail.


Yep, that's a pretty bad case of impulse buy/buyer's remorse.

But, you can also tell this story from now on; you sold a Wilson 6538 to me, and I am never going to flip it. Ever. Happy camper here! :-!


----------



## iinsic

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I am never going to flip it. Ever.


Those are _rash_ words, young Padawan. Especially for you.... ;-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777

iinsic said:


> Those are _rash_ words, young Padawan. Especially for you.... ;-)


Hahah! Well there is a certain point where I run out of options on which watches I can sell without feeling bad. Currently there's only one of my "keepers" that I considered selling and it's now up.


----------



## jaybob

jeff wilson said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all divers


Jeff, if this was my colletion I would be a very happy man indeed. Simply awesome.


----------



## citizenfox

Um...Holy S**t. Lots of perfect here. That white dialed Omega vintage is so cool.and IMO black dial Daytona is welcome in any thread.



jeff wilson said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all divers


----------



## iinsic

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Hahah! Well there is a certain point where I run out of options on which watches I can sell without feeling bad. Currently there's only one of my "keepers" that I considered selling and it's now up.


"Feeling bad" is an integral part of the experience. ;-) Almost all of us have sworn a particular watch would never be sold ... and then flipped it. For example, Brice has been bashed so many times for proclaiming a new acquisition is a "keeper" that he's (mostly) broken himself of the habit (although I think Brice's methodical catch-and-release behavior is more about some atavistic yearning than just loving watches :-d).

I've often wondered if we shouldn't have some special designations for those of us who are inveterate flippers, like "Century Club" for someone who had flipped 100 or more watches (and something similar for 25-49 or 50-99). And a very select few of us (you know who you are ;-)) would be esteemed members of the Sacrum Ordinem Unius Millia.

Rob


----------



## AlphaWolf777

iinsic said:


> "Feeling bad" is an integral part of the experience. ;-) Almost all of us have sworn a particular watch would never be sold ... and then flipped it. For example, Brice has been bashed so many times for proclaiming a new acquisition is a "keeper" that he's (mostly) broken himself of the habit (although I think Brice's methodical catch-and-release behavior is more about some atavistic yearning than just loving watches :-d).
> 
> I've often wondered if we shouldn't have some special designations for those of us who are inveterate flippers, like "Century Club" for someone who had flipped 100 or more watches (and something similar for 25-49 or 50-99). And a very select few of us (you know who you are ;-)) would be esteemed members of the Sacrum Ordinem Unius Millia.
> 
> Rob


LOL. Yeah, I'm already thinking of selling another to fund another...but it was an impulse buy so...Sometimes I even have sadistic thoughts of selling everything minus one or two and going for something really expensive, but then reality calls and I pick up every time.

That's why I'm going to stop labeling things as grails or holy grails or keepers. I'm just going to get the watches that I want, and the ones that have stuck around have shown me that it's not about what you thought when you were hunting for it, it's if it grows on you and you grow to love it that you decide it's a real keeper. For me, it's just hard to part with them because most watches that I acquire I can find a reason to keep, and then when they start sitting around collecting dust, and I realize that I need to trim the herd, is when my love for a certain piece goes out the window in my insatiable bloodlust to acquire funds quick for the next one! :rodekaart o|

We are not called Watch Idiot Savants for nothing! :-d Everyone around me thinks I'm nuts. My buddy thinks I should be making profit instead of selling for equal value and then buying something else, but non WIS can never understand.

The way I look at it is, when you acquire all these watches, you're really just "renting" them. You're testing the waters and seeing what you like and what appeals to you. The ones that expire their rental period you sell to get your money back. You pick something else up that you lusted after, and you might end up keeping it. Sure you may miss one that you sold, but it becomes irrelevant once you have a true grail on your wrist. I've already forgotten some of the pieces I've sold that I once cherished. But I think I'm more comfortable with a few really high-quality dream watches rather than a big stable/herd. That's kind of where I'm at right now, trying to condense and keep only the ones I know have to stay. That leaves me with 6. It might be 5 soon, it might be 4. Then it will go back to 5 or 6. I just don't know.

But the more time I spend on the forums researching and reading the sales forum, the more I feel inspired to continue my journey in watch buying/selling/flipping/trading. :-! It's just a whole lot of good, clean, rewarding fun. b-)


----------



## heebs

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The way I look at it is, when you acquire all these watches, you're really just "renting" them.


A good friend of mine explained it well: we're just taking care of them for awhile until they go to the next owner.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

***** said:


> A good friend of mine explained it well: we're just taking care of them for awhile until they go to the next owner.


Yep, currently tonight I have put up a 2nd watch for sale, and a third will follow tomorrow morning when the sun is out so I can take new pics of it. I'm thinning my herd/cutting some of the stable loose to get funds for the next big purchase, and I'm only keeping my favorite watches.

Don't worry, the Wilson is staying with me, lol it's one of the favorites. ;-)


----------



## cmoy

Here's a few of my favorites...


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks


----------



## jeff wilson

citizenfox said:


> Um...Holy S**t. Lots of perfect here. That white dialed Omega vintage is so cool.and IMO black dial Daytona is welcome in any thread.


Thanks


----------



## citizenfox

Sell at equal value! A true WIS buys high and sells low!

QUOTE=AlphaWolf777;5890763]LOL. Yeah, I'm already thinking of selling another to fund another...but it was an impulse buy so...Sometimes I even have sadistic thoughts of selling everything minus one or two and going for something really expensive, but then reality calls and I pick up every time.

That's why I'm going to stop labeling things as grails or holy grails or keepers. I'm just going to get the watches that I want, and the ones that have stuck around have shown me that it's not about what you thought when you were hunting for it, it's if it grows on you and you grow to love it that you decide it's a real keeper. For me, it's just hard to part with them because most watches that I acquire I can find a reason to keep, and then when they start sitting around collecting dust, and I realize that I need to trim the herd, is when my love for a certain piece goes out the window in my insatiable bloodlust to acquire funds quick for the next one! :rodekaart o|

We are not called Watch Idiot Savants for nothing! :-d Everyone around me thinks I'm nuts. My buddy thinks I should be making profit instead of selling for equal value and then buying something else, but non WIS can never understand.

The way I look at it is, when you acquire all these watches, you're really just "renting" them. You're testing the waters and seeing what you like and what appeals to you. The ones that expire their rental period you sell to get your money back. You pick something else up that you lusted after, and you might end up keeping it. Sure you may miss one that you sold, but it becomes irrelevant once you have a true grail on your wrist. I've already forgotten some of the pieces I've sold that I once cherished. But I think I'm more comfortable with a few really high-quality dream watches rather than a big stable/herd. That's kind of where I'm at right now, trying to condense and keep only the ones I know have to stay. That leaves me with 6. It might be 5 soon, it might be 4. Then it will go back to 5 or 6. I just don't know.

But the more time I spend on the forums researching and reading the sales forum, the more I feel inspired to continue my journey in watch buying/selling/flipping/trading. :-! It's just a whole lot of good, clean, rewarding fun. b-)[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlphaWolf777

citizenfox said:


> Sell at equal value! A true WIS buys high and sells low!
> 
> QUOTE=AlphaWolf777;5890763]LOL. Yeah, I'm already thinking of selling another to fund another...but it was an impulse buy so...Sometimes I even have sadistic thoughts of selling everything minus one or two and going for something really expensive, but then reality calls and I pick up every time.
> 
> That's why I'm going to stop labeling things as grails or holy grails or keepers. I'm just going to get the watches that I want, and the ones that have stuck around have shown me that it's not about what you thought when you were hunting for it, it's if it grows on you and you grow to love it that you decide it's a real keeper. For me, it's just hard to part with them because most watches that I acquire I can find a reason to keep, and then when they start sitting around collecting dust, and I realize that I need to trim the herd, is when my love for a certain piece goes out the window in my insatiable bloodlust to acquire funds quick for the next one! :rodekaart o|
> 
> We are not called Watch Idiot Savants for nothing! :-d Everyone around me thinks I'm nuts. My buddy thinks I should be making profit instead of selling for equal value and then buying something else, but non WIS can never understand.
> 
> The way I look at it is, when you acquire all these watches, you're really just "renting" them. You're testing the waters and seeing what you like and what appeals to you. The ones that expire their rental period you sell to get your money back. You pick something else up that you lusted after, and you might end up keeping it. Sure you may miss one that you sold, but it becomes irrelevant once you have a true grail on your wrist. I've already forgotten some of the pieces I've sold that I once cherished. But I think I'm more comfortable with a few really high-quality dream watches rather than a big stable/herd. That's kind of where I'm at right now, trying to condense and keep only the ones I know have to stay. That leaves me with 6. It might be 5 soon, it might be 4. Then it will go back to 5 or 6. I just don't know.
> 
> But the more time I spend on the forums researching and reading the sales forum, the more I feel inspired to continue my journey in watch buying/selling/flipping/trading. :-! It's just a whole lot of good, clean, rewarding fun. b-)


[/QUOTE]

*Attempt* to sell at equal value :-d

Unless your definition of high and low is different than mine...:roll:


----------



## wristclock

Nothing to special here


----------



## DiveCon2007

Here's my small group. I promised my wife I'd limit it to five; even bought a five watch box to keep myself in check. But some day, that DOXA's gonna come around that I jump on....


----------



## iinsic

DiveCon2007 said:


> Here's my small group. I promised my wife I'd limit it to five; even bought a five watch box to keep myself in check. But some day, that DOXA's gonna come around that I jump on....


A five-watch box means you can have six watches - one on your wrist and five in the box. :-!


----------



## DiveCon2007

iinsic said:


> A five-watch box means you can have six watches - one on your wrist and five in the box. :-!


Heyyy...Yeah!:-!


----------



## mattybumpkin




----------



## citizenfox

Uh oh...that issue of the Absolute Sound indicates you have more than one expensive obsession.

QUOTE=mattybumpkin;5935380]
View attachment 959571
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cap10amazing




----------



## gtxtom

Here are my divers. All Seiko at the moment.


----------



## uwsearch

My top 11, Submariner's on my wrist..


----------



## mattybumpkin

citizenfox said:


> Uh oh...that issue of the Absolute Sound indicates you have more than one expensive obsession.
> 
> CF,
> 
> Yes. And the fact that you recognize the magazine probably means you do too............Lol.
> 
> QUOTE=mattybumpkin;5935380]
> View attachment 959571


[/QUOTE]


----------



## pbj204

Down to just 5


----------



## logan2z

mattybumpkin said:


> View attachment 959571


I miss the days of TAS when it was in digest size and run by Harry Pearson. That was the golden age of high end audio.


----------



## skin diver

jeff wilson said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all divers


Absolutely incredible collection Jeff...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Post#1,000 !!! ;-):-db-):-!|>:rodekaarto| My current stable. Since the last photo I have sold two; (the Raven 42 & Jürgens MilSub) and purchased one: MKII Nassau. :-!










Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ref. Y1545










Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545










Raven Vintage 40mm old model










Wilson Watch Works 6538 big crown #38/50










MKII Nassau (my favorite)










Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military


----------



## itsmekevin

The MKII is the *ulimate* Sub-homage. Congrats! Looking forward to the review of your future Rolex, Tudor, and Kingston :-d.


----------



## jaybu

My mostly diver collection except for a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777

itsmekevin said:


> The MKII is the *ulimate* Sub-homage. Congrats!


Agreed!


----------



## 5661nicholas

jaybu said:


> My mostly diver collection except for a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good God man, amazing collection, extremely verstaile, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ghostryder

Just picked up a Tudor BB from a fellow WUS member and thought I would post some pics of my box o' faves :









The BB solo:


----------



## jeff wilson

Update on my stable this one is Fake thanks to Derek Watch Navi eBay seller Hong Kong 
Thanks Derek












skin diver said:


> Absolutely incredible collection Jeff...


----------



## staiiff

gtxtom said:


> Here are my divers. All Seiko at the moment.


I also started with Japanese divers and now I am micro-brands oriented.


----------



## cajun1970

Only one not pictured is the Orange Monster, which is with Jay at MCWW getting a bead blast.


----------



## GipsyKing

The little colection so far.


----------



## WYBaugh

Horrible picture but here's my current collection sans my Bluering that has been sent to Jason to get the bezel unstuck and an incoming Bernhardt Globemaster (Orange and Blue of course!)


Collection by wybaugh, on Flickr


----------



## ZASKAR36

Here's mine. (Yes, I need a watchbox)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love that Zixen, miss it.



WYBaugh said:


> Horrible picture but here's my current collection sans my Bluering that has been sent to Jason to get the bezel unstuck and an incoming Bernhardt Globemaster (Orange and Blue of course!)
> 
> 
> Collection by wybaugh, on Flickr


----------



## sparkii

My modest night stand collection.....Need some changes....kinda stumped though.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love your 1km, really miss mine. Need to find another at some point


----------



## Beedoo

That's the first time I participate in one of these "show of your stable" threads. As a matter of fact, I didn't even take pics of my entire collection before (probably because there was always too much fluctuation in it... ;-)). However, I found it's about time to do this now because my collection most probably won't grow much bigger in the future. The reason behind this? Well, some recent threads (like the "Regret" thread of Bigjamesdean or the "forever watch" thread of Genebe) just made me thinking. My conclusions were that my collection has actually grown a bit too big over the years. There is actually nothing wrong with any of my watches but I just realized that there are quite a few that I didn't wear for months (or even years). There are even some of my longterm grails amongst them, and what's the meaning in owning grails if you don't wear them? My attitude was always that watches need to be worn; I want no save queens. So I think it might be time to thin out the herd in the near future...

But before I do this, here are some pics of the current state of my collection and some thoughts about a couple of my watches.

Here they are, all together.










My two favourites: the SubC and the Pelagos. I could actually just keep these two (and maybe one or two G-Shocks) and I would be covered with everything I would ever need...










My two remaining Sinns: my modified U1 (has the domed crystal of the U2) and the famous EZM1, probably the cleanest chrono ever made.










Next to the EZM 1 is my IWC Ocean 2000. This was my grail for a long long time and it took me years to find a decent one.










Strangly, the EZM 1 and the Ocean 2000 are the first two I consider selling. Both of them I didn't wear during the entire last year; couldn't say exactly why. Probably my taste changed over the last couple of years, and since I own my SubC and my Pelagos, I mosty switch between these two and most other watches are just gathering dust...! :-s

Next is my Omega X-33. I've always been a space geek so I knew I would need one of these one day. However, when they where still regularly available, I could never afford one. So I kept my eyes open and after a couple of years I was able to hunt one down "in the bay". It's a fun watch, and even though I don't wear it too often, I enjoy to wear it from time to time. Hence, this one will definitely stay.










Next are my two Doxas. I love the vintage look but they also perform excellently under water. As a titanium nut, I had to have the SUB 800TI. But I always kicked myself that I missed the 750 series when they were still regularly availabe from Doxa. So when I had the opportunity to buy this SUB 750T Mil Shark, I just couldn't pass! So both of these will stay.



















It's good to have a reliable quarz grab-and-go diver in the stable, and IMHO Tunas are just the coolest ones. However, I only need one of these and although the limited edition SeaGolgo is way cool, I decided to keep the classic one.










IMHO, no watch collection is complete without at least one G-Shock. Why? Well, JLC makes watches for the Navy Seals, IWC made watches for the german combat divers, Sinn also makes watches for special forces and Omega makes watches for astronauts. But what do all these guys mostly wear in the real world? Exactly: a G-Shock! :-!
I won't go through all my G-Shocks. But I'll show you my two current favorites: my trusty GW-6900 (it's atomic solar, so it's a perfect grab-and-go watch. I mostly use it for sports activities and to set my mechanical watches) and my newest one, the GW-A1000RAF (it's a collab with the royal air force and I love that it has most of the functions of the digital G-Shocks but every funtion (even the temperature) is just indicated by the hands...).



















So there will definitely be some changes in my collection. But just to make things clear: I won't stop buying nice watches every now and then. But I guess it makes sense to have a thorough look at the collection from time to time and to let the ones go that don't get enough wrist time.

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Here is my watch box as of today 








Plus not in the box, have an incoming Pelagos and the Resco is at Resco Instruments for a heart transplant and will come back to me with a Swiss ETA 2824 and new hands. I miss it


----------



## iinsic

Well, as long as Brice is providing an update, I'll provide one too. ;-)

View attachment 975341


Oh, yeah ... and there's one addition that is not in that original photo:

View attachment 975344


----------



## Jeep99dad

love the AT, Rob!
Nice collection!


----------



## vokotin

Hey Rob, feeling relieved after seeing no *X* on your white* PO 8500* :-!

Cheers!


----------



## iinsic

vokotin said:


> Hey Rob, feeling relieved after seeing no *X* on your white* PO 8500* :-!
> 
> Cheers!


Not bloody likely! ;-)


----------



## iinsic

The latest update: In the last two weeks I have sold my Boschett Harpoon, my PO 2201.50, my Speedie Day-Date and my silver AT. On thin ice are my Datejust II, my Helson Turtle (#002, and we all know who has #001 ;-)), and either my Sharkmaster 600 or my Sharkmaster 1000. I'm calling this selloff my "St. Valentine's Day Massacre." :-d

Lots of love remaining for the PO 8500 "GW," the Sub-C, the Broad Arrow and the new TT AT.

Rob

View attachment 978808
View attachment 978807


----------



## AlphaWolf777

iinsic said:


> The latest update: In the last two weeks I have sold my Boschett Harpoon, my PO 2201.50, my Speedie Day-Date and my silver AT. On thin ice are my Datejust II, my Helson Turtle (#002, and we all know who has #001 ;-)), and either my Sharkmaster 600 or my Sharkmaster 1000. I'm calling this selloff my "St. Valentine's Day Massacre." :-d
> 
> Lots of love remaining for the PO 8500 "GW," the Sub-C, the Broad Arrow and the new TT AT.
> 
> Rob
> 
> View attachment 978807


This is STUNNING


----------



## DM71

OMG! Talk about a watch orgy! Lots of amazing collection guys!

I need a better (bigger) storage system...Sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks



skin diver said:


> Absolutely incredible collection Jeff...


----------



## Nishant

My Present [yet ever-changing] Stable ... Pilot + Diver + Chronograph + GMT + World Time + Alarm + German + Long PR ... Almost all the bases that I wished for stand covered.


----------



## Beedoo

Nishant said:


> My Present [yet ever-changing] Stable ... Pilot + Diver + Chronograph + GMT + World Time + Alarm + German + Long PR ... Almost all the bases that I wished for stand covered.


I never get tired of seeing pics of your marvellous JLC Special Edition Navy Seals Chrono!


----------



## iinsic

Here is a more current photo of my collection-in-progress. Two divers, one chrono, one dress watch. My Datejust, which belonged to my father, is rarely worn. The DJ II is set apart from the others because ... well, you know why. ;-)

View attachment 1000895


----------



## Matt_wool83

Watch Box:
View attachment 999776


1: Seiko 4006-6040 "Bell-Matic" (1976):

2: Seiko 6139-6002 "Pepsi" (1978):

This model is one of my earliest memories (definite sparked my watch obsession). My dad had obourne I can remember looking at it as a child and marvelling over its burnt yellow face. Unfortunately my dad's watch was stolen - something he never quite over it . When I decided to start collecting watches properly this was the first watch I sought out. I also bought an even greater NOS piece for my dad - he's pretty much worn it none stop since receiving it last Christmas .

3: Citizen Autodater:

4: Citizen Windsurfer:

5: Seiko 7c46-7008 Golden Tuna:

KEEPER - my wife bought me this for my 30th back in January.

6: Certina DS 8000:

7: Sicura Globetrotter:

8: Sicura Flyback Chronostop:

9: Sicura Flyback Yacht Timer:

10: Sperina World Timer Regulator:

11: Sperina World Timer:

12: Mortima "Commandant de Borde":

------------------------

Premium Box:
View attachment 999746


Cartier Roadster:
View attachment 999747

KEEPER - My parents bought me this for my 21st birthday.

Sekonda Pocket Watch:
View attachment 999748

View attachment 999751

KEEPER - My first EVER watch, bought for my 4th birthday.

JW Benson Pocket Watch:
View attachment 999753

KEEPER - Wedding present from my wife. 
------------------------

Singles:

Skagen Grey Titanium Mesh:
View attachment 999755

View attachment 999756

KEEPER - Xmas present from my dad.

Seiko SGP 66-9990:
View attachment 999758

KEEPER - My late granddads watch. He hardly ever wore it and when heard I wanted a watch for my 21st he gave it to me.
------------------------

New Arrivals:

Citizen SS Ecozilla
View attachment 999759


Tissot Two Timer
View attachment 999760


Seiko "Cabane de Zucca" Dashboard
View attachment 999761

View attachment 999762


Alba (Seiko) Field Gear Moonphase
View attachment 999763

View attachment 999764


----------



## nylofi

DM71 said:


>


Wow! Close-ups please if possible?


----------



## m92110

Here's a few...

View attachment 1001102


View attachment 1001104


View attachment 1001107


View attachment 1001109


View attachment 1001110


View attachment 1001111


View attachment 1001112


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Well my stable changed again. My Squale 20 Atmos Classic is going to a new home, and taking its place will be a Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT once they're available from Steinhart again hopefully next month or May.


----------



## Jamie

Just one addition since this.


----------



## dedward




----------



## psweeting

Here's my collection so far. Sorry for the awfully focused group shot. There's a few solo to make up for it.

View attachment 1002012


View attachment 1002013


View attachment 1002014


View attachment 1002015


View attachment 1002016


Plus here's my new SDGC013 (for all you Star Wars fans) that arrived this week and is headed back to Seiko to see if they can remove the mark near 9 that it arrived with (it doesn't feel like a scratch so hopefully it's just fluff under the crystal).

View attachment 1002023


----------



## DM71

nylofi said:


> Wow! Close-ups please if possible?


Here you go.


----------



## vokotin

Outstanding Daniel, hell of a stable you got there!! 
Love the Seiko's!! :-!

Cheers!


----------



## DM71

vokotin said:


> Outstanding Daniel, hell of a stable you got there!!
> Love the Seiko's!! :-!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks bud! I have a weakness for Seiko ;-)


----------



## nylofi

DM71 said:


> Here you go.


Thanks Daniel! Too cool!


----------



## Fomenko

My divers on bracelet...

View attachment 1002979
View attachment 1002980


My divers on leather. I'm getting a Longines Legend Diver ND, and I'm pretty much done! ;-)

View attachment 1002983
View attachment 1002984


----------



## koda240

Nishant said:


> Here is my stable as of now. Still awaiting my Ennebi Fondale and Orca Dive.


Awesome collection. Always enjoy the pics on DWC


----------



## undertheradar

I was up to like 10 watches a few months ago, but sold a bunch off to pay for parts for my motorcycle build. Have these 3 currently, and an Ecozilla inbound.


----------



## stretch

Here's mine (for the moment!)..

View attachment 1004293


----------



## undertheradar

Oh, and I forgot a pic of the bike.


----------



## DM71

undertheradar said:


> Oh, and I forgot a pic of the bike.


Nice Cafe Racer! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love it! What kind of bike is that?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Well my stable changed again. My Squale 20 Atmos Classic is going to a new home, and taking its place will be a Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT once they're available from Steinhart again hopefully next month or May.


Stable changed yet again lol. Now I've got a Squale 20 Atmos Heritage incoming.


----------



## erdem

My stable is yours to enjoy

View attachment 1007419


View attachment 1007420


View attachment 1007421


View attachment 1007425


Here's my original post if you want detailed pictures:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-collection-consists-divers-mostly-822916.html

cheers,


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Wow! That's a lot of watches!
Here is my modest collection and my "workshop"


----------



## undertheradar

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it! What kind of bike is that?


Thanks guys...it's an 81 Suzuki GN400. It looked like this when I bought it:


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My current stable of all keepers









Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm Diver #38/50









MKII Nassau









Raven Vintage 40mm old model









Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military









Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545









Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545


----------



## gtxtom

The majority are divers ...










Top: Speedy Pro, Helson Shark Diver 40mm, Sumo, Spork, SKX00J
Bottom: SNDA65, Timex Military Field


----------



## cpotters

There are a bunch of divers in my barn, so I grabbed only a couple and put them on the stump here. If you like 'em I'll try to grab some more, but knowing me it might be a few days: technology is not my wheelhouse...


----------



## Eggsy

My dive watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Hi guys, having a day off I decided to take a few pictures of my mechanical divers together. 
Here's a few group shoots









Thanks

Roberto


----------



## citizenfox

This makes more sense to me every time I look at it.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> My current stable of all keepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm Diver #38/50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKII Nassau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven Vintage 40mm old model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545


----------



## citizenfox

a boy can dream...


----------



## Blurter

And several absent amphibians etc

Sent from outer space


----------



## Blurter

Geez, I don't know which one I like best. Beautiful collection!



AlphaWolf777 said:


> My current stable of all keepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm Diver #38/50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKII Nassau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven Vintage 40mm old model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545


----------



## GipsyKing

Little update with the new Orient King Diver.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Blurter said:


> Geez, I don't know which one I like best. Beautiful collection!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ttthai

Here's my collection of keepers.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nice collections gents!
i need to take pics of mine when I get the ones in safe at the bank back home. got some changes since my last watch box shot


----------



## iinsic

Jeep99dad said:


> i need to take pics of mine when I get the ones in safe at the bank back home. got some changes since my last watch box shot


Changes? _Changes_!?! I'm shocked! :-d


----------



## HR F1

HR F1 said:


> Minus my quartz pieces, here's my current collection:


I've been trying to condense my collection lately in order to make room for a big grail or two some time in the future so a few of the pieces I recently sold are my 3568-02 IWC Aquatimer (kept the white 3568-05 for now), Bell & Ross BR03-92, Doxa 1000T Sharkhunter, and a Hamilton Jazzmaster; my 2209.50 PO is currently up for sale.

Only piece I've added this year thus far is a pre-owned modern IWC classic, the Ingenieur 3227-01:


----------



## WFwatchguy

Here is a shot of the 10 I regularly wear in rotation. I have about 5 others that I would call my beater watches and another 13 that I never wear but were early gifts from my wife.









Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jopex

Here are mine.. minus gifts, the ones for sale and one incoming G .. been doing some strap changes today so took a picture.


----------



## Danny T

Here is mine. Just did a consolidation and pulled out 7 + a pocket watch and put em up for sale (all fashion brands) which are not included here. This is my toolbox for now.


----------



## jackoliowen

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

As it stands this morning  , here is my collection


----------



## iinsic

Jeep99dad said:


> As it stands this morning  , here is my collection


_Very nice_, Brice! :-! (Although I can't wait to see the photo for the collection this _afternoon_. :-d)


----------



## powboyz

Up dated family......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizenfox

Not a bad one in that bunch



powboyz said:


> Up dated family......
> 
> View attachment 1057623
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz

citizenfox said:


> Not a bad one in that bunch


Thanks my friend. Lots of trial and error as you know bring these together and I agree with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT

Jeep99dad said:


> As it stands this morning  , here is my collection


And here I thought you had a Drew Canvas for everything in your collection :think: :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jay MT said:


> And here I thought you had a Drew Canvas for everything in your collection :think: :-d


 I sold three of them iirc and have 4 left, one more on the way soon ;-) they jus aren't on the photos  I have so many straps... It's crazy.


----------



## fenian

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My current stable of all keepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm Diver #38/50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKII Nassau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven Vintage 40mm old model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545


Alpha, you are the one person on the forums that I could easily say about your collection: "I want all of those!"

Man, you've got great taste!!

That is all.


----------



## leejc_jc

But never say never...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

fenian said:


> Alpha, you are the one person on the forums that I could easily say about your collection: "I want all of those!"
> 
> Man, you've got great taste!!
> 
> That is all.


Thank you! Yes, I really appreciate my collection. They are a joy to wear every day and I always find myself staring at my wrist from time to time.


----------



## BusyTimmy




----------



## AlphaWolf777

BusyTimmy said:


>


VERY nice!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

BusyTimmy said:


>


love it!! All watches I'd own.


----------



## Moroz

Just bought a watch box this week. One spot left!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'll sell you my Damasko to fill that spot;-)


----------



## BusyTimmy

AlphaWolf777 said:


> VERY nice!!!





Jeep99dad said:


> love it!! All watches I'd own.


Thanks gents! I realise selling generally means taking a loss, so I've been very careful to buy watches only after spending AAAGES making sure I really want them.


----------



## U5512




----------



## Moroz

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll sell you my Damasko to fill that spot;-)


The chrono? Very tempting, but the watch fund is a little low, these days!


----------



## Fomenko

Empty spot is for a Longines Legend Diver, already bought but still more than 7,000 miles away!


----------



## Chocodove

I'm down to just three and I can honestly say none of these are ever going anywhere.


----------



## bryanhayn




----------



## Louis_A

U5512 said:


>


Amazing collection, I am still hyperventilating!


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## jayjaygoodtimes

Nishant said:


> Here is my stable as of now. Still awaiting my Ennebi Fondale and Orca Dive.


 I've seen yours before but only in print...this is the reason I won't post mine...***** man really?? Great collection.


----------



## U5512

Louis_A said:


> Amazing collection, I am still hyperventilating!


Thank you!


----------



## omega1234

An older dive watch collection of mine. I have a new diver coming tomorrow, so I will take a group shot:


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Jeep99dad

omega1234 said:


> An older dive watch collection of mine. I have a new diver coming tomorrow, so I will take a group shot:
> 
> View attachment 1076078


Thats a fantastic duo!!!!


----------



## Nishant

jayjaygoodtimes said:


> I've seen yours before but only in print...this is the reason I won't post mine...***** man really?? Great collection.


Thanks bud !! However, four of those watches are now history ... 
A New Stable is being Created


----------



## jc-shock

My humble collection







and heres one of just my mechanicals








Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## nweash

Bad shot just wanted to participate


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nice collections fellas !!

mine has changed quite a bit again and I have another one landing tomorrow so pics this week end


----------



## lenny

Amazing how my taste has changed - these are my most worn ones. i even own and like wearing NATO straps! The horror!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Moray, Damasko and Omega SMP Chrono are gone, and a Ti Seawolf came friday and went in under 24 hours 
a Pam 000 landed....
I want a Rolex Sub or SD bad and need a little more $ so one in the bottom row must go soon I am afraid 
But as it stands today


----------



## panerai7

Jeep99dad said:


> Moray, Damasko and Omega SMP Chrono are gone, and a Ti Seawolf came friday and went in under 24 hours
> a Pam 000 landed....
> I want a Rolex Sub or SD bad and need a little more $ so one in the bottom row must go soon I am afraid
> But as it stands today


Brice I would lose 000 it's missing seconds subdial and get the SD. Just IMHO.


----------



## jc-shock

panerai7 said:


> Brice I would lose 000 it's missing seconds subdial and get the SD. Just IMHO.


+1, if not that one than I guess the sinn. The Tudor and the other panerai should stay for sure IMO.

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HDPETECH

My small micro brand collection. I have to figure out how to resize my photos and not lose quality.


----------



## argilag

Crepas.



Legend Diver.



Zixen Zulu Utc.



Submariner.



Halios Laguna.



Tag 200m.










Pleamar.



Odisea.



Triton 30 Atm.







Saludos.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wow, argilag. Stunning collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ddc1974

I hope it's not too late a reply... It's the deepquest 3000m. Funny thing is that looking at this picture, the Armida is now gone and also the CREPAS is now on a sailcloth. I also have more Balls (gotta love to say this  )


----------



## Jeep99dad

panerai7 said:


> Brice I would lose 000 it's missing seconds subdial and get the SD. Just IMHO.


Funny enough I sold both the 000 and Pelagos with the sub now in the rotation


----------



## Jeep99dad

Well, Pam 000, Pelagos, Breitling Ti Seaqwold, Cav-1, Omega SMP Chrono are gone  Rolex sub C ND is in 
Here is where the collection stands now and 3+k in the watch fund... so you know things are gonna change sooon again... ;-) but the Sub is here to stay!
Top row is made of my "sentimental" pieces and these aren't going anywhere|>


----------



## sivart

Newby collection but these all seem to make me happy. I'd love a to add a chrono down the road.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Jeep99dad said:


> Well, Pam 000, Pelagos, Breitling Ti Seaqwold, Cav-1, Omega SMP Chrono are gone  Rolex sub C ND is in
> Here is where the collection stands now and 3+k in the watch fund... so you know things are gonna change sooon again... ;-) but the Sub is here to stay!
> Top row is made of my "sentimental" pieces and these aren't going anywhere|>


Nice collection, Brice. Congrats on the Rolex.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

sivart said:


> View attachment 1100025
> Newby collection but these all seem to make me happy. I'd love a to add a chrono down the road.


I wouldn't call that a newby collection. It looks great! :-!


----------



## UDIVER

Lovin that sub, Brice! congrats!

My current...


----------



## Thuggee

Latest pics of my collection









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Thuggee said:


> Latest pics of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like that Helson and Dagaz.


----------



## iinsic

As Heraclitus informs us, the only constant in life is change, to wit: :-d


----------



## powboyz

*Many years to learn less is more....*


----------



## Jeep99dad

UDIVER said:


> Lovin that sub, Brice! congrats!
> 
> My current...
> 
> View attachment 1100399


I love your collection, Frank !


----------



## jc-shock

UDIVER said:


> Lovin that sub, Brice! congrats!
> 
> My current...
> 
> View attachment 1100399


Which do you think is the better watch? The kadloo or the steinhart?

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDIVER

jc-shock said:


> Which do you think is the better watch? The kadloo or the steinhart?
> 
> Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


Easily the Kadloo, its one of the nicest watches around the 1k mark I've owned, its very impressive for the price.


----------



## Odin43

(l-r) Stowa, Paulo T. Peres, 009, Mudman G, BM, MM300, U1 SDR, 000


----------



## Scotsmen

Ok I'll play


----------



## Jeep99dad

Odin43 said:


> (l-r) Stowa, Paulo T. Peres, 009, Mudman G, BM, MM300, U1 SDR, 000


Very nice stable.


----------



## panerai7

Jeep99dad said:


> Funny enough I sold both the 000 and Pelagos with the sub now in the rotation


What about a diver in Bronze? I love my Shark Diver and you can change the look of it any time.


----------



## Jeep99dad

well, I ahve had various Bronze: Anonimo, Moray, Shark Diver (wore way too big for me), Armida A1.. I'd like to re-cquire my ANonimo bronze Polluce if i could... I also loved my A1... but I think my next bronze would likely be the new Halios... love the less bulky more elegant everyday look so I can wear it more often.
I love the SD on photos,like yours below, but it just is not right on me :-(



panerai7 said:


> What about a diver in Bronze? I love my Shark Diver and you can change the look of it any time.


----------



## panerai7

Jeep99dad said:


> well, I ahve had various Bronze: Anonimo, Moray, Shark Diver (wore way too big for me), Armida A1.. I'd like to re-cquire my ANonimo bronze Polluce if i could... I also loved my A1... but I think my next bronze would likely be the new Halios... love the less bulky more elegant everyday look so I can wear it more often.
> I love the SD on photos,like yours below, but it just is not right on me :-(


Halios looks good in pictures, should be a nice watch, too small for me 
But I meant a bronze diver in general will complement your nice collection


----------



## Odin43

Jeep99dad said:


> Well, Pam 000, Pelagos, Breitling Ti Seaqwold, Cav-1, Omega SMP Chrono are gone  Rolex sub C ND is in
> Here is where the collection stands now and 3+k in the watch fund... so you know things are gonna change sooon again... ;-) but the Sub is here to stay!
> Top row is made of my "sentimental" pieces and these aren't going anywhere|>


What happened to the Damasko?

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## Jeep99dad

sacrificed...  was too busy for me, redundant minute markers on outter dial and bezel...

When are you down on CLT?


----------



## Odin43

After the 4th of July. I start work the 16th. I will be living in Uptown until August, then Myers Park. I'll drop you a pm when I get settled.

Congrats on the sub. Sad to see the 000 go though. 

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## raze

My watch collection has changed so much through the years. This past year alone I have been through just having the Sumo and a handful of G Shocks to whats currently here in my little box.


----------



## gillmanjr

I was going to wait until I had a "full" stable, but that might be a few more months so here you go. One of the empty stalls will definitely contain a Tudor Pelagos pretty soon...


----------



## Jeep99dad

4 great watches, love them all. Great collection!!


gillmanjr said:


> I was going to wait until I had a "full" stable, but that might be a few more months so here you go. One of the empty stalls will definitely contain a Tudor Pelagos pretty soon...


----------



## Jeep99dad

I don't even know why I bother posting my collection. Well it is changing again.... Imagine that  I just bought 4 watches since last night  sore photos to come ;-)


----------



## UDIVER

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting my collection. Well it is changing again.... Imagine that  I just bought 4 watches since last night  sore photos to come ;-)


Haha, going to give the BB another shot? didn't you have one before?


----------



## Jeep99dad

UDIVER said:


> Haha, going to give the BB another shot? didn't you have one before?


:roll: I did and missed it. I always said I'd keep buying and selling the Pelagos and BB as I can't decide in which I prefer to own :-s that'll be my second BB and I have owned three Pelagos |> but with the Rolex subC now in the rotation, no need for the Pelagos. I found them too similar on my wrist but liked he hands. The BB offers the hands, a bit of red I love and the guilt dial. :-! Plus it looks mean on strap. 
Funny 3 of the 4 I've bought this week end are repeats, the other is the Aegir I just had to try in the flesh:-! I'll keep it or the U1 depending on which I prefer on the wrist. The other will likely up FS by the end of the week|>


----------



## iinsic

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting my collection. Well it is changing again.... Imagine that  I just bought 4 watches since last night  sore photos to come ;-)


Brice, if the USPS gave frequent-flier points, you'd have enough for a trip 'round the world by now. :-d


----------



## bigwatch13

iinsic said:


> Brice, if the USPS gave frequent-flier points, you'd have enough for a trip 'round the world by now. :-d


True That! LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad

They know me well athe local PO uptown 
Its funny, our mail man is c curious about all the freaking packages coming to our house and asks
my wife questions  he thinks Im a dealer ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven

Jeep99dad said:


> :roll: I did and missed it. I always said I'd keep buying and selling the Pelagos and BB as I can't decide in which I prefer to own :-s that'll be my second BB and I have owned three Pelagos |> but with the Rolex subC now in the rotation, no need for the Pelagos. I found them too similar on my wrist but liked he hands. The BB offers the hands, a bit of red I love and the guilt dial. :-! Plus it looks mean on strap.
> Funny 3 of the 4 I've bought this week end are repeats, the other is the Aegir I just had to try in the flesh:-! I'll keep it or the U1 depending on which I prefer on the wrist. The other will likely up FS by the end of the week|>


With your new arrivals & current rotation, have you not reached the pinnacle of WISdom :-s 3 Pelagos, reacquisition of the BB. The Rollie!!!! Not to mention what's come & gone. Good God Man! :-d What's left ?

Huge congrats!

RD


----------



## Fullers1845

Riddim Driven said:


> Good God Man! :-d What's left?


A dangerous question if you ask me. Can anyone say JLC Master Compressor? Patek Nautilus? There is always something "more".


----------



## Jeep99dad

indeed. I'm very blessed to have tried all those watches the last several years. 
As to what's next... There is always anothe one ;-) at the top of my list is the JLC Deep Sea I think 
thanks.


----------



## powboyz

*This thread should be named "Brice show us your newest stable" since it changes daily......

you are our hero.... 

*


----------



## Riddim Driven

Fullers1845 said:


> A dangerous question if you ask me. Can anyone say JLC Master Compressor? Patek Nautilus? There is always something "more".


It is so true. I was somewhat bustin' Mr Jeeps crowns. With no offense to Mr Jeeps or anyone, I personally have no interest in anything Rolex. For the money, I know there are many offerings that would truly bowl me over 

That said, I have the highest respect for Sir Brice! I've PM'ed the poor guy on several occasions inquiring for feedback. Luckily my inquiries are respectfully answered informatively. Who else has had every watch there is in a range I could consider, and what a jovial chap to boot. :-d

It's all good! Cheers peers!

RD


----------



## Moroz

Jeep99dad said:


> :roll: I did and missed it. I always said I'd keep buying and selling the Pelagos and BB as I can't decide in which I prefer to own :-s that'll be my second BB and I have owned three Pelagos |> but with the Rolex subC now in the rotation, no need for the Pelagos. I found them too similar on my wrist but liked he hands. The BB offers the hands, a bit of red I love and the guilt dial. :-! Plus it looks mean on strap.
> Funny 3 of the 4 I've bought this week end are repeats, the other is the Aegir I just had to try in the flesh:-! I'll keep it or the U1 depending on which I prefer on the wrist. The other will likely up FS by the end of the week|>


Always a pleasure to watch your collection grow, shrink and evolve! Congrats on the Sub C, and on the return of the BB. Am looking forward to pix of the Aegir. It's been on my mind for a while now.

Cheers!


----------



## gillmanjr

Added the Pelagos today and boy o boy do I love it!










Next on my list: trade up the blumo to an MM300, then probably a Bremont SM500. I also want an Explorer II in white, but its going to be a long while before I'm prepared to drop over 6k on a piece, I would have to sell at least the AT to add that. The AT and the blumo are the only two here that I would even consider selling/trading at the moment. The PO and Pelagos will probably be here FOREVER.


----------



## Retina

Hi folks, here my stable, just one is not in the pic, my TH Super professional 1000.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Retina said:


> Hi folks, here my stable, just one is not in the pic, my TH Super professional 1000.


Nice collection. Is that a Rolex, Tudor and a PloProf that I'm seeing in there?


----------



## Retina

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Nice collection. Is that a Rolex, Tudor and a PloProf that I'm seeing in there?


Yessss, Click in pics


----------



## Humanloop

Retina said:


> Hi folks, here my stable, just one is not in the pic, my TH Super professional 1000.


There must be something going on here...is there a particular reason all the watches are at 8:00? Very nice collection btw (as are all the others in everyones' previous posts)!


----------



## heebs

Humanloop said:


> There must be something going on here...is there a particular reason all the watches are at 8:00?


If I had to guess, I'd say that the photo was taken at 8:00...

BTW Humanloop - GREAT collection!


----------



## Retina

Humanloop said:


> There must be something going on here...is there a particular reason all the watches are at 8:00? Very nice collection btw (as are all the others in everyones' previous posts)!


This pic was taken yesterday 8:00 pm, all watches with current time, I dislike photo group where each wach has a different time.


----------



## dondi

here's my very humble dive watch stable...


----------



## G00dband

Here is mine.


----------



## solesman

Omega Planet Ocean Liquidmetal Limited Edition









Omega Aqua Terra Blue 8500


----------



## Jeep99dad

Awesome O duo


----------



## UDIVER

Retina said:


> Hi folks, here my stable, just one is not in the pic, my TH Super professional 1000.


That PITA! WOW! , very very nice collection!


----------



## citizenfox

What else would you need?



solesman said:


> Omega Planet Ocean Liquidmetal Limited Edition
> 
> View attachment 1124408
> 
> 
> Omega Aqua Terra Blue 8500
> 
> View attachment 1124409


----------



## gillmanjr

gillmanjr said:


> Added the Pelagos today and boy o boy do I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on my list: trade up the blumo to an MM300, then probably a Bremont SM500. I also want an Explorer II in white, but its going to be a long while before I'm prepared to drop over 6k on a piece, I would have to sell at least the AT to add that. The AT and the blumo are the only two here that I would even consider selling/trading at the moment. The PO and Pelagos will probably be here FOREVER.


The Aquatimer and Blumo are exiting my stable. Aquatimer is already gone, blumo listed for sale. To replace them shortly: Seiko MM300 and Ball Skindiver.


----------



## iinsic

Yet another update :roll: is in order, as seen below. For convenience, I have positioned those on the right as most _imperiled_, whilst those on the left are most "permanent." ;-)

Rob


----------



## heuer_1153




----------



## Riddim Driven

+ 1 on "what else would one need!" I would like to think I could _Be Done_ with just these two! Very nice  :-!

The struggle eternal. You've mastered it well :-d

RD



solesman said:


> Omega Planet Ocean Liquidmetal Limited Edition
> 
> View attachment 1124408
> 
> 
> Omega Aqua Terra Blue 8500
> 
> View attachment 1124409


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My Phoenix strap stable! One of every kind and color, in both 20 and 22mm!!! :-!:-!


----------



## citizenfox

I ordered an urban camo today for my Incoming Pelegos. 

Can they be bought somewhere other than eBay?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

citizenfox said:


> I ordered an urban camo today for my Incoming Pelegos.
> 
> Can they be bought somewhere other than eBay?


I'm not sure. The thing is, the guy that sells them on Ebay owns Phoenix; so I'm not sure about other sources. Is there something wrong with Ebay?


----------



## arejay

My small collection 
http://................./
2zri9gi.jpg


----------



## arejay




----------



## Nishant

As it stands today ...


----------



## sutherland




----------



## Jeep99dad

In the past 1 1/2-2 weeks I've bought 2 Rolex, a Tudor BB, a JLC Deep Sea, two Bathys, a Squale 50,... 
And I've sold a Rolex, the Tudor, both Bathys and the Pam 243 (M), ... And this is where the collection is at as of 5 minutes ago.,. But am already working on another Pam 243 (J) as I type this ;-) so more changes... Maybe a speedy...


----------



## pbj204

sutherland said:


> View attachment 1131416


Wow. I've never seen a leather nato on a Grand Seiko before but that looks incredible.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Jeep99dad said:


> In the past 1 1/2-2 weeks I've bought 2 Rolex, a Tudor BB, a JLC Deep Sea, two Bathys, a Squale 50,...
> And I've sold a Rolex, the Tudor, both Bathys and the Pam 243 (M), ... And this is where the collection is at as of 5 minutes ago.,. But am already working on another Pam 243 (J) as I type this ;-) so more changes... Maybe a speedy...


Wow. You make me feel better about my flipping habits. Thanks.

Any keepers or at least planned keepers for now?


----------



## sutherland

Jeep99dad said:


> In the past 1 1/2-2 weeks I've bought 2 Rolex, a Tudor BB, a JLC Deep Sea, two Bathys, a Squale 50,...
> And I've sold a Rolex, the Tudor, both Bathys and the Pam 243 (M), ... And this is where the collection is at as of 5 minutes ago.,. But am already working on another Pam 243 (J) as I type this ;-) so more changes... Maybe a speedy...


Jeep99, I can't keep up! Very nice collection. I'd like to know the story behind the "Sentimentals". We all have those "never-sells", but the amount your collection turns over, the stories behind those select few have to be special!


----------



## sutherland

pbj204 said:


> Wow. I've never seen a leather nato on a Grand Seiko before but that looks incredible.


Thanks sir! My first non-diver in quite some time and easily my favorite GS

View attachment 1131456


----------



## Jeep99dad

I forgot the Aegir that visited a day or two also ;-)



Jeep99dad said:


> In the past 1 1/2-2 weeks I've bought 2 Rolex, a Tudor BB, a JLC Deep Sea, two Bathys, a Squale 50,...
> And I've sold a Rolex, the Tudor, both Bathys and the Pam 243 (M), ... And this is where the collection is at as of 5 minutes ago.,. But am already working on another Pam 243 (J) as I type this ;-) so more changes... Maybe a speedy...


----------



## Jeep99dad

sutherland said:


> View attachment 1131418


I love your two Grand Seiko! That dress model is awesome! Love it on the leather NATO. Is that a C&B?


----------



## Jeep99dad

lmcgbaj said:


> Wow. You make me feel better about my flipping habits. Thanks.
> 
> Any keepers or at least planned keepers for now?


Ah ah! I've flipped hundreds and it doesn't seem to be getting better ;-) sorry to tell you the bad news 

all my sentimentals are keepers. So is my trusted G-Shock which is also great for travel and setting time on other watches as it is atomic. The subC is gonna stick around. Others are nice but questionable. In fact I just sold my Tudor today and I liked it a lot but someone wanted one and I sold it to him. Now I am after something else . ... Oh, look! A squirrel ;-)


----------



## sutherland

Jeep99dad said:


> I love your two Grand Seiko! That dress model is awesome! Love it on the leather NATO. Is that a C&B?


Yup. It's the C&B Nato in Rouille. Super comfortable, but a bit on the thinner side.


----------



## Jeep99dad

sutherland said:


> Yup. It's the C&B Nato in Rouille. Super comfortable, but a bit on the thinner side.


I have the exact same one in rouille as well. Wore it on my BB.


----------



## Camrok

Love my divers. I have a land monster on the way. 
1. Victorinox mecha. Just had it adjusted to perfect time over 48hrs.







2. Seiko monster.







3. Seiko sport diver







4. Seiko diver 7548-700B







5 & 6 citizen perpetual & tissot v8 not divers but definitely sport watches.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Jeep99dad said:


> In the past 1 1/2-2 weeks I've bought 2 Rolex, a Tudor BB, a JLC Deep Sea, two Bathys, a Squale 50,...
> And I've sold a Rolex, the Tudor, both Bathys and the Pam 243 (M), ... And this is where the collection is at as of 5 minutes ago.,. But am already working on another Pam 243 (J) as I type this ;-) so more changes... Maybe a speedy...


You're amazing :-! Saw one of the Bathy's go, but didn't even see the other one :-( Might of liked a shot at one b-)
Well, you do keep it interesting. Congrats on you're quick sales too. You do have a knack...... for flippin' :-d and recovery.

"WISsin' ain't easy" >> Keep up the good work!

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad

Riddim Driven said:


> You're amazing :-! Saw one of the Bathy's go, but didn't even see the other one :-( Might of liked a shot at one b-)
> Well, you do keep it interesting. Congrats on you're quick sales too. You do have a knack...... for flippin' :-d and recovery.
> 
> "WISsin' ain't easy" >> Keep up the good work!
> 
> RD


thanks buddy. I've been selling plenty off forums. It's just easier ;-)
want a Squale


----------



## Riddim Driven

Jeep99dad said:


> thanks buddy. I've been selling plenty off forums. It's just easier ;-)
> want a Squale


Yes, I expect those high tier pieces can be negotiated behind the scenes, as you have a large circle in which to travel ;-) Yes, it is easier. Afraid I haven't come around to Squale just yet, but thank you kindly :-d

Looking forward to your next incoming though! :-!

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad

Riddim Driven said:


> Yes, I expect those high tier pieces can be negotiated behind the scenes, as you have a large circle in which to travel ;-) Yes, it is easier. Afraid I haven't come around to Squale just yet, but thank you kindly :-d
> 
> Looking forward to your next incoming though! :-!
> 
> RD


Next one coming in this week is the 243-"comeback kid"


----------



## panerai7

Jeep99dad said:


> Next one coming in this week is the 243-"comeback kid"


I swear I must be missing something. You just sold 243 last week, cause you weren't wearing anymore, WTF? LOL
Are you just buying low selling high? Or is this really a medical condition?


----------



## bigwatch13

panerai7 said:


> I swear I must be missing something. You just sold 243 last week, cause you weren't wearing anymore, WTF? LOL
> Are you just buying low selling high? Or is this really a medical condition?


I was surprise he actually let that one go.... well, looks like its back, NICE.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I kept syaing tose 243 and it was too painful to watch! ;-)

It is not exactly the same... I sold a M and getting a J with T dial... ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

No doubt... I got issues. 
But I am very faithful and loyal when it comes to things that really matter... wife, ,job... ;-)



panerai7 said:


> I swear I must be missing something. You just sold 243 last week, cause you weren't wearing anymore, WTF? LOL
> Are you just buying low selling high? Or is this really a medical condition?


----------



## bigwatch13

I saw a J series on Watch recon today, from Zack aka jizjizjiz. Not sure if that's the one you GRABBED, maybe not. Anyways good stuff buddy.


----------



## panerai7

Jeep99dad said:


> No doubt... I got issues.
> But I am very faithful and loyal when it comes to things that really matter... wife, ,job... ;-)


I'm just busting your chops  it's all in good fun.
I'm actually fascinated by your drive and find your indecisiveness endearing. Like when you get the same Tudor the 4 time in less than a year, I think it's awesome.


----------



## ref3525

but my new favorits are micros :-d


----------



## gillmanjr

Heres the stable now including the new arrival MM300! Love this stable...



















*Look at this shot. THIS HAS NOT BEEN ALTERED IN ANY WAY, ITS THE WAY IT CAME OUT. The flash caught the MM300 directly in the middle. I don't know if I could reproduce this if I took another thousand pictures...*


----------



## panerai7

nm


----------



## THG

Jeep99dad said:


> No doubt... I got issues.
> But I am very faithful and loyal when it comes to things that really matter... wife, ,job... ;-)


Did you sell your BB already?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeep99dad

THG said:


> Did you sell your BB already?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


yeah I did on Sunday. Didn't have it for sale though. A WIS I know on another forum wanted one so I sold it  was my second BB. I got another Pam in since though. 
BB is a very Nice watch. Ill rent another some day ;-)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's few of mine, all in black at the moment! 



Roberto


----------



## Jeep99dad

As of now...  But I am already thinking of a deal... ;-)


----------



## ADFD1

Here are some of mine.

AD


----------



## starx

After more than a half year I finally added a new horse to the stable: the Doxa Sub 800ti. It adds some much needed color as well!


----------



## BusyTimmy

Wanted to share another quick 'n' dirty shot of my 'box'...



(One watch missing, currently at the office)


----------



## Jeep99dad

BusyTimmy said:


> Wanted to share another quick 'n' dirty shot of my 'box'...
> 
> 
> 
> (One watch missing, currently at the office)


Awesome collection sir!!!!! I am a white 42 exp II myself.


----------



## BusyTimmy

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome collection sir!!!!! I am a white 42 exp II myself.


Thanks! What are your thoughts on the explorer?


----------



## GoBuffs11




----------



## nweash

Sold some to fund my Panerai.


----------



## gillmanjr

THE STABLE IS FINALLY FULL!


----------



## Jeep99dad

After recently selling the JLC and PO here is where my collection stands with cash in the account for the next acquisition ;-)


----------



## raze

I didn't intend for all my watches to be Japanese it just happened.


----------



## jopex

Stable atm:


----------



## lexvil

This is what is comes down to, all experienced divers except the Citizen 2100


----------



## Jeep99dad

lexvil said:


> This is what is comes down to, all experienced divers except the Citizen 2100
> View attachment 1149863


excellent! Which is your favorite? Love your SMP Chrono and tag. 
I see u have my old Squale now too


----------



## lexvil

Hi Brice
I almost never wear the SMP, I put it into semiretirement after 10 years of hard use, it was a gift from my Wife, it would be the last to go. I would put the Aquagraph at the top of the rest as a great dive watch and one that I wear most often, truly one of the best designed well thought out diver tools available, near perfect. Next for 3 hand watches I wear the black bezel C-60 most but the best of that bread is the Citizen Signature series, remarkable well executed diver.

The black Squale was yours? It's one of the most accurate non quartz watches I've ever had, it has the slipping of a failing 2824 but I rarely put more than a few turns on one before setting and wearing it so it's doing fine without any repair.

What became of the Aquagraph you had incoming? It won't win any beauty contest among your other watches but to me the beauty is in the functionality.


Jeep99dad said:


> excellent! Which is your favorite? Love your SMP Chrono and tag.
> I see u have my old Squale now too


----------



## Jeep99dad

lexvil said:


> Hi Brice
> I almost never wear the SMP, I put it into semiretirement after 10 years of hard use, it was a gift from my Wife, it would be the last to go. I would put the Aquagraph at the top of the rest as a great dive watch and one that I wear most often, truly one of the best designed well thought out diver tools available, near perfect. Next for 3 hand watches I wear the black bezel C-60 most but the best of that bread is the Citizen Signature series, remarkable well executed diver.
> 
> The black Squale was yours? It's one of the most accurate non quartz watches I've ever had, it has the slipping of a failing 2824 but I rarely put more than a few turns on one before setting and wearing it so it's doing fine without any repair.
> 
> What became of the Aquagraph you had incoming? It won't win any beauty contest among your other watches but to me the beauty is in the functionality.


The aquagraph landed two days ago. I posted it on the WRUW last night. You can see it in my watchbox in the photo a few posts above. 
Great watch indeed. It is also spot on!

That Squale was mine a few buyers ago  bought it direct from gnomon


----------



## lexvil

AG looks good in there, sort of like the bouncer at a strip club. :-d


Jeep99dad said:


> The aquagraph landed two days ago. I posted it on the WRUW last night. You can see it in my watchbox in the photo a few posts above.
> Great watch indeed. It is also spot on!
> 
> That Squale was mine a few buyers ago  bought it direct from gnomon


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ah ah! You're right ! Thx. 
It was serviced and has new pushers too.


----------



## dammen

Jeep99dad said:


> Well, Pam 000, Pelagos, Breitling Ti Seaqwold, Cav-1, Omega SMP Chrono are gone  Rolex sub C ND is in
> Here is where the collection stands now and 3+k in the watch fund... so you know things are gonna change sooon again... ;-) but the Sub is here to stay!
> Top row is made of my "sentimental" pieces and these aren't going anywhere|>


That Sinn U1 SDR on the brown leather is a killer! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajun1970

raze said:


> I didn't intend for all my watches to be Japanese it just happened.


I know that feel, bro.


----------



## cajun1970

Updated pic. One lonely Hamilton Chrono in a sea of Seiko powered divers...


----------



## iinsic

It won't be long now. Soon we'll get to see Brice's (Jeep99dad) new Explorer II! And his second Rolex. I believe he's becoming a convert! :-!


----------



## polishammer

All good things come in layers....

Top










Middle










Bottom










and a bit of icing


----------



## Jeep99dad

welll spent some of the $ form the sales and acquired a Polar Exp II  Love it! and here is what is in the watchbox as of tonight ;-)


plus these two, the Riseman and Swatch irony retrograde chrono


I also keep forgetting to post his beauty my wife gave me years ago


----------



## Jeep99dad

dammen said:


> That Sinn U1 SDR on the brown leather is a killer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, it is a SNPR Horween leather, beautiful leather, super soft!


----------



## MadMex

Current rotation:
Top: BaliHa'i GMT, Helson Tortuga
Left to right:
BaliHa'i Hai' Q, Torgoen T-6, Halios Bluering, Raven Vintage 40mm, Armida A-2







Inbound:
Squale 1545, Prometheius Sailfish


----------



## iinsic

Jeep99dad said:


> welll spent some of the $ form the sales and acquired a Polar Exp II  Love it! and here is what is in the watchbox as of tonight ;-)
> 
> 
> plus these two, the Riseman and Swatch irony retrograde chrono
> I also keep forgetting to post his beauty my wife gave me years ago


I know what would be a fun game: We each bet which watch in the above picture will be sold first ... sort of a "dead pool" for Brice's watches. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Hey
i know I know... Can I play?? Pleaaaase


----------



## MadMex

Squale


----------



## Rippa




----------



## Jeep99dad

MadMex said:


> Squale
> View attachment 1153755


Congrats on a great watch. Big bang for the bucks I may get a root beer


----------



## Watermark

Some.


----------



## sutherland

so I take it you like Invictas....



Watermark said:


> Some.


----------



## cajun1970

Sorry, Brice... but can you please show us a new pic of your stable??? b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

I did buddy. Several posts above  its the prior page on my iPhone 
need to keep up bro' ;-)


----------



## sutherland

iinsic said:


> I know what would be a fun game: We each bet which watch in the above picture will be sold first ... sort of a "dead pool" for Brice's watches. :-d


I bet it's the Tag.


----------



## lexvil

The Sub C and the TAG Aquagraph are the only ones I would keep<|


sutherland said:


> I bet it's the Tag.


----------



## Jeep99dad

sutherland said:


> I bet it's the Tag.


Bingo... I love it, great watch for the $ in fact, great auto chrono that can rough it up but may be up FS soon... need $ for something else ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

cajun1970 said:


> Sorry, Brice... but can you please show us a new pic of your stable??? b-)


here is a closer shot of the two R's in the watch case


----------



## MadMex

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats on a great watch. Big bang for the bucks I may get a root beer


Thanks Brice, I really like it. I'd say with AR coating, drilled lugs and possibly no date the watch would be perfect.

I think the Root Beer ones are in stock right now...


----------



## sutherland

SBBN013 is out, SBDX001 is back in.


----------



## Riddim Driven

sutherland said:


> SBBN013 is out, SBDX001 is back in.
> 
> View attachment 1155679


You have an extremely nice foursome there, with a great dresser upper in that Grand Seiko |> I'm very impressed by those that have their collection at <6. Down to 4 or 3 is even better :-d I see guys sigs with their nice compact herd, and say Wow! I'm anxious to get to this point. (from 14) :-d

It's somewhat a new goal. I think I can get down to 10 in the near future :think:

Cheers! Well done!

RD


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Riddim Driven said:


> You have an extremely nice foursome there, with a great dresser upper in that Grand Seiko |> I'm very impressed by those that have their collection at <6. Down to 4 or 3 is even better :-d I see guys sigs with their nice compact herd, and say Wow! I'm anxious to get to this point. (from 14) :-d
> 
> It's somewhat a new goal. I think I can get down to 10 in the near future :think:
> 
> Cheers! Well done!
> 
> RD


I say the more the merrier! :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I say the more the merrier! :-d


Yes of course you would! Thanks for the help. You are doing your WIS duties excellently :-! :-d I think you need a new sub right away too BTW! ;-)

RD


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Riddim Driven said:


> Yes of course you would! Thanks for the help. You are doing your WIS duties excellently :-! :-d I think you need a new sub right away too BTW! ;-)
> 
> RD


:-d WAY ahead of you, brother! I've got me a White-dialed Explorer II/Pan Am GMT homage incoming tomorrow!!! Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White!

(Pic from Aramar.nl)









Cannot wait!!! I'm going to wake up tomorrow, sip on some coffee, and wait for the big brown truck to come cruising down my street and for the driver to hand deliver me this pretty timepiece! Then I'm going to take it into my room, rip the box open:rodekaart...eh...carefully of course!o| And foam at the mouth, drool all over the crystal so that I'll have to clean it after I'm done staring at it, size the bracelet, learn how to set the ETA 2893-2 movement, and then slap it on my wrist (gently of course ;-)) and wear her proudly!!! That'll bring my collection to 7 total, and I will be posting a new stable pic here shortly thereafter. :-! b-) As always, a collection of a true WIS is NEVER complete, but I think mine is for now. I'll always be tempted by new watches, but that's just how it goes.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's part of my collection. 
My SS Depth-Charge is in the shop and I have a beautiful Oris Prodiver chronograph coming in tomorrow! 
Very exciting! 
Also got some new straps for my vintage part of collection. 
I'll post it later

Tx

Roberto


----------



## sutherland

HA! Don't give me too much credit. I have a modified SKX007 (I placed the order several months ago - Black Ceriakote, Black Chapter Ring, Plongeur Hands) and a modified SKX031 (MilSub Bezel, Sub Hands, Polished Chapter Ring) on it's way to me.

I am heavily considering an SBDC007 and have wanted a Submariner for quite sometime, but I just can't seem to get myself over the hump to commit to one.

Note: it's been so long since I ordered the SKX007, it might just be a catch and release for me.



Riddim Driven said:


> You have an extremely nice foursome there, with a great dresser upper in that Grand Seiko |> I'm very impressed by those that have their collection at <6. Down to 4 or 3 is even better :-d I see guys sigs with their nice compact herd, and say Wow! I'm anxious to get to this point. (from 14) :-d
> 
> It's somewhat a new goal. I think I can get down to 10 in the near future :think:
> 
> Cheers! Well done!
> 
> RD


----------



## Riddim Driven

AlphaWolf777 said:


> :-d WAY ahead of you, brother! I've got me a White-dialed Explorer II/Pan Am GMT homage incoming tomorrow!!! Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White!
> 
> (Pic from Aramar.nl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait!!! I'm going to wake up tomorrow, sip on some coffee, and wait for the big brown truck to come cruising down my street and for the driver to hand deliver me this pretty timepiece! Then I'm going to take it into my room, rip the box open:rodekaart...eh...carefully of course!o| And foam at the mouth, drool all over the crystal so that I'll have to clean it after I'm done staring at it, size the bracelet, learn how to set the ETA 2893-2 movement, and then slap it on my wrist (gently of course ;-)) and wear her proudly!!! That'll bring my collection to 7 total, and I will be posting a new stable pic here shortly thereafter. :-! b-) As always, a collection of a true WIS is NEVER complete, but I think mine is for now. I'll always be tempted by new watches, but that's just how it goes.


Ooooh, AHhhhhhh :-! Won't you be having some fun when "Brown" comes to visit! It's wonderful to see that fresh new enthusiasm for WISsin' :-d Since you say you don't "flip" per say, then perhaps you will, over time, collect a multitude of marvelous watches.

I have to flip in order to move on. After 100 watches or so in and out over 6 or 7 years one does tend to question what it's all exactly about :-s :think:

Some of these chaps here, have been through it, and I assume when they have culled the herd to 6 or less, it's because they have reached a certain pinnacle. Sure they will swap out now and again, but it's also nice to sit back and enjoy from the long and potentially costly journey. I mean, I'm just sayin' ;-)

Will look forward to your pics and thoughts on the incoming GMT Steinhart. Nice to have a white dial in the collection too! IMHO

Cheers! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :-!

RD


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Riddim Driven said:


> Ooooh, AHhhhhhh :-! Won't you be having some fun when "Brown" comes to visit! It's wonderful to see that fresh new enthusiasm for WISsin' :-d Since you say you don't "flip" per say, then perhaps you will, over time, collect a multitude of marvelous watches.
> 
> I have to flip in order to move on. After 100 watches or so in and out over 6 or 7 years one does tend to question what it's all exactly about :-s :think:
> 
> Some of these chaps here, have been through it, and I assume when they have culled the herd to 6 or less, it's because they have reached a certain pinnacle. Sure they will swap out now and again, but it's also nice to sit back and enjoy from the long and potentially costly journey. I mean, I'm just sayin' ;-)
> 
> Will look forward to your pics and thoughts on the incoming GMT Steinhart. Nice to have a white dial in the collection too! IMHO
> 
> Cheers! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :-!
> 
> RD


I've probably been through somewhere close to 20 watches in the past year I've been a member. My collection has changed a lot since I first joined. I only have one that I've had since I first joined. The rest were a result of flipping, trading, or saving up the big bucks and biting the bullet. I'd say that it's complete now, I'll probably get back into hunting sometime later this year if anything else catches my eye. There's probably still a couple watches I'd be interested in buying, but IDK. I feel that I really have hit the sweet spot with this latest acquisition. It ticks all the remaining boxes that I had in mind when looking for my next watch. I knew I wanted a GMT, but I also love the looks of the Explorer, I knew I'd lust after a white dial...BAM I find this thing and paid the guy within like a minute of him responding to my PM hahah. I really didn't wanna miss out on it. Funny thing is, usually watches like the white GMT tend to sell within a few hours, it was up for 4 days before I discovered it and snagged it. I was pleasantly surprised that it hadn't already sold at the time. b-)

Here's to tomorrow morning sitting by the window waiting for the UPS truck like a puppy left at home while the family leaves. ;-)

-Cheers!


----------



## Nishant

Browse through this thread and you quickly realize that Brice is almost singlehandedly keeping it alive


----------



## iinsic

iinsic said:


> I know what would be a fun game: We each bet which watch in the above picture will be sold first ... sort of a "dead pool" for Brice's watches.





Jeep99dad said:


> Hey
> i know I know... Can I play?? Pleaaaase


Employees and agents of Brice Watch Flippers not eligible for contest. :-d



sutherland said:


> I bet it's the Tag.


That would have been my guess, as well.



Jeep99dad said:


> Bingo... I love it, great watch for the $ in fact, great auto chrono that can rough it up but may be up FS soon... need $ for something else


And we have a winner! Or in the case of the Tag, a loser. ;-)



Nishant said:


> Browse through this thread and you quickly realize that Brice is almost singlehandedly keeping it alive


He certainly sets the bar very high for the rest of us, does he not? :think:

Anyway, not to make Brice feel like the Lone Ranger, I have another update. Here is what I have today:









Hopefully, tomorrow - no later than Wednesday - I will have this to add to the "stable." :-!








Image from OmegaWatches.com


----------



## GoBuffs11

I know I'm in the minority but if I were to get a Rolex it would be the Explorer II. Then I would promptly give it sword hands and void the warranty and crush its re-sale value.



Jeep99dad said:


> here is a closer shot of the two R's in the watch case


----------



## AlphaWolf777

iinsic said:


> Employees and agents of Brice Watch Flippers not eligible for contest. :-d
> That would have been my guess, as well.
> And we have a winner! Or in the case of the Tag, a loser. ;-)
> He certainly sets the bar very high for the rest of us, does he not? :think:
> Anyway, not to make Brice feel like the Lone Ranger, I have another update. Here is what I have today:
> Hopefully, tomorrow - no later than Wednesday - I will have this to add to the "stable." :-!
> Image from OmegaWatches.com


Sexy collection!  Congrats on the Aqua Terra! b-)


----------



## Fomenko

My Panerai stable got bigger! 
112 & 356 now in the house, and they will remain there... ;-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777

It's been awhile since I've updated my Stable pic. One watch went bye-bye (Raven Vintage 40mm 1st gen) traded it for a Débaufré Ocean 1 42mm; and then I bought a Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White Dial. I now have 7 watches in my collection, which is more keepers than I've ever had at one time. When I joined WUS back in August last year, I never could have imagined having even one of these pieces, let alone did I know they existed. They are all keepers, but of course, as a true WIS I'm always looking for the next watch to add to the collection, nothing on my radar at the moment; but we'll see what comes next. As a WIS I won't say that the stable is ever truly complete, but for now mine is. Very happy! 










MKII Nassau #57









Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm #38/50









Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military









Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White Dial









Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545









Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545









Débaufré Ocean 1 42mm Ref. 0107


----------



## GregBe

Nice addition Alphawolf. 

What is the nato you have on your OVM? It looks similar to the cloth one that comes with the Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## Hatman14

Here's my stable so far, hope to be adding more soon!


----------



## DiverBob

down to 3... Armida A1, Seiko 007 mod and Promethues s80


----------



## AlphaWolf777

GregBe said:


> Nice addition Alphawolf.
> 
> What is the nato you have on your OVM? It looks similar to the cloth one that comes with the Tudor Black Bay.


Thanks! It IS the strap that comes with the Black Bay. Bought it from a member/WIS buddy.


----------



## Jeep99dad

iinsic said:


> Employees and agents of Brice Watch Flippers not eligible for contest. :-d
> 
> That would have been my guess, as well.
> 
> And we have a winner! Or in the case of the Tag, a loser. ;-)
> 
> He certainly sets the bar very high for the rest of us, does he not? :think:
> 
> Anyway, not to make Brice feel like the Lone Ranger, I have another update. Here is what I have today:
> 
> View attachment 1156761
> 
> 
> Hopefully, tomorrow - no later than Wednesday - I will have this to add to the "stable." :-!
> 
> View attachment 1156763
> 
> Image from OmegaWatches.com


awesome new arrival Rob! Really diggin it


----------



## BusyTimmy

Jeep99dad said:


> awesome new arrival Rob! Really diggin it


+1 That Skyfall AT is noice


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## iinsic

I received the new Aqua Terra "Skyfall" yesterday:















And here is the newest "family" portrait: ;-)


----------



## starx

Time for an update:


----------



## char

heres mine, i think im afflicted with something...


----------



## Moroz

Wow! Extra points for the table/storage unit!



DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## DMCBanshee

Moroz said:


> Wow! Extra points for the table/storage unit!


Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845

char said:


> heres mine, i think im afflicted with something...


Nah. You're what we call a Seikopath... ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

WOW! very nice!!


starx said:


> Time for an update:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Great addition to the stable, Rob!!


iinsic said:


> I received the new Aqua Terra "Skyfall" yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1161227
> View attachment 1161228
> 
> 
> And here is the newest "family" portrait: ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1161229


----------



## erikclabaugh

I love these SOTC style threads and I have never done one, so here she goes.

This is my current collection (all cell pics,sorry), but I have been selling some watches recently, so there is money in the watch account and it will likely be spent on some new additions soon.

Box 1





























































































Box 2























































































Winder
















Not sure where to go from here. Think I will start condensing things. Although many of the watches in box 2 were gifts from people I care about (the Stauer and the Armani, to name two), and I am not comfortable parting with them. Anyway, would love to hear any suggestions!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wow. Very nice but way too many  I couldn't do it anymore 
good luck with the lean exercise ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

This one joined the stable a few days ago and I love it. |>Gonna be around a while :roll:
I've gotta try it on the bracelet too.


----------



## jdmfetish

iinsic said:


> I received the new Aqua Terra "Skyfall" yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1161227
> View attachment 1161228
> 
> 
> And here is the newest "family" portrait: ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1161229


I really like the aqua terra , sweet !


----------



## Aaron K.

Decided to pare the collection down to three.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Aaron K. said:


> Decided to pare the collection down to three.


awesome trio!!


----------



## pbj204

Jeep99dad said:


> This one joined the stable a few days ago and I love it. |>Gonna be around a while :roll:
> I've gotta try it on the bracelet too.


That looks great! I'd love to own one of those some day. For now my watches with double domed crystals are the Pleamar and Smiths 29b


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I posted my modern watch collection a few weeks ago saying I'll take some pictures of my vintage models. 
Do here they are! 









Roberto


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## AlphaWolf777

This one's been added to the stable:

Kadloo Scubamarine Snowflake mod:

























I would take a new group-shot if I hadn't already. Maybe a bit later. I might be buying another watch (or two?) soon, so no point to keep taking groupshots until I know I'm not getting a watch again for awhile.


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Tag is headed to a new home and a VSA DM500 will join the stable soon on a temporary basis I'm guessing.

This one just landed and its a keeper. GW 5500 30th Anniversary LE Japanese market only. Love it. Coming to France with me today.


----------



## stewham

The dive watches I have right now.


----------



## Arod24

Can you spot the odd man out? lol..


----------



## starx

Arod24 said:


> Can you spot the odd man out? lol..


The Oris! It's the lugs! :-!


----------



## jopex

Had to get rid of Albacore and Aquaman but got Tuna instead. One dead Amphibia missing, on warranty service in Russia right now.


----------



## richnyc

Here is my humble collection


----------



## AlphaWolf777

richnyc said:


> Here is my humble collection


Nice collection!


----------



## char

which one is the gerlach? how does it feel/wear? im thinking about hunting one down..


----------



## jc-shock

char said:


> which one is the gerlach? how does it feel/wear? im thinking about hunting one down..


If you're talking about richnyc's collection, I'm pretty sure that the Gerlach is the one in the top left corner with the orange dial.

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goshin

My Stable:


----------



## richnyc

char said:


> which one is the gerlach? how does it feel/wear? im thinking about hunting one down..


Yep, as jc-shock mentioned above (thanks), it's the orange one... I have more pictures in my albums (check my profile)... It wears great despite being a tall watch, just about right for my wrist (7.25")... There was a great review posted by Zach on worn&wound website a few days ago, check it out: G. Gerlach Otago | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## jswing

Currently a little Sinn heavy:


----------



## heebs

jswing said:


> Currently a little Sinn heavy


SINN HEAVY??!!?!? You take that back immediately. There's no such thing and that is a brilliant collection, good sir.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Goshin said:


> My Stable:


You have a fantastic array! I like them all very much, though I really like that good old Citizen NY00-xxxx with the beautiful blue dial, an dressed up on the mesh. I'm always looking for the blue one now. Enjoy!

RD


----------



## nin.

Your ever changing stable of "Andalusian horses"  makes my day.
Wear them in good health!



Jeep99dad said:


> After recently selling the JLC and PO here is where my collection stands with cash in the account for the next acquisition ;-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## D6AMIA6N

Diversity is the spice of life!

EDIT: Or is the saying, "Variety is the spice of life"? In any case, different things are good!


----------



## Eraserhead

Amazing collection people!
Here's my modest but well loved stable: Poseidon day-date quartz - Seiko orange monster - Mondaine Railway giant - Halios Bluering


----------



## MadMex

New Squale:








Moving these two out to purchase an Omega...
















They're on the sale forum now.


----------



## skeester

I took the pic for another post, but it seems relevant here. SAS SEA-01 Tighrshark, Ocean7 LM2-C and Tourby Lawless. My Dievas Vortex off to the side, but that is more of a pilot.


----------



## sutherland




----------



## erikclabaugh

sutherland said:


> View attachment 1185734
> 
> View attachment 1185735
> 
> View attachment 1185736


What a collection of Seikos! Beautiful!


----------



## gasspasser

My modest collection!


----------



## wilson_smyth

This is the family as of this evening. Two new additions due in next week!
They all get fairly even amounts of wrist time. Anything i dont wear, i end up flipping. The prometheus is getting slightly less time lately and so is most likely going to be passed on to make way for something else.


----------



## dammen

Nice watches guys!

My small collection, with one exception, in my new watch box



















My everyday watch




































My new "field watch"









Dressy diver









Vintage


















Formal 


















Outdoors and for running









Watch that never left my wrist during my military service









Watch missing from this photo-shoot, bought for a trip


----------



## GregBe

Here is my current, but ever changing collection.
1) Oris Aquis / grey tungsten bezel, daily wear
2) Christopher Ward C60 Trident / dressier option
3) Victorinox DM500 / quartz grab and go, fun casual


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My Stable as it stands right now. Added the Steinhart Pepsi GMT recently.










MKII Nassau #57




































































Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm #38/50




































































Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545





































































Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545




































































Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Military




































































Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White Dial




































































Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Blue/Red Pepsi Bezel



































































Débaufré Ocean 1 42mm Ref. 0107



































































Kadloo Scubamarine Snowflake Mod



































































That's all my watches for now.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Somebody like subs


----------



## gasspasser

Updated pics. Addition of the BR and sold the MkII.


----------



## Jeep99dad

gasspasser said:


> Updated pics. Addition of the BR and sold the MkII.
> View attachment 1204901
> View attachment 1204902
> View attachment 1204903
> View attachment 1204904
> View attachment 1204905
> View attachment 1204906


awesome collection! I like them all!


----------



## gasspasser

Jeep99dad said:


> awesome collection! I like them all!


Thanks Brice! I can't believe I just listed my Sinn up for sale😢. I'm going to regret it for sure!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Congrats on your new B&R. |> |> It's a beauty.

Now I know WHY you let go of your MKII....;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

So I have not updated the collection because i have had too many in and out from Rolex and Pam to VSA and Smiths and G-Shocks..

I just traded my SubC for a Sea Dweller which I feel will be around for a while ; the rare bronze Anonimo Polluce I sold 2+ years back is back in the stable...
Here is where it stands right now... I like them all, but may need to make room for new ones... Bathys could go, perhaps the Exp II? ;-)


----------



## GoBuffs11

drools over bremont and explorer II. Nice Updates Jeep99dad.


----------



## jopex

Got new box today.. lol!


















Bit of acetone later..

























Still missing a Vostok (shipped from service to me today) but I suspect that she and SNK809 Seiko will leave soon.. So two more slots to fill.


----------



## Beater

Hey hey I thought I should photograph a few divers. I remember a family member had a newish early 6105 when I was a kid. That was it. I wanted in!


----------



## iam7head

Jeep99dad said:


> So I have not updated the collection because i have had too many in and out from Rolex and Pam to VSA and Smiths and G-Shocks..
> 
> I just traded my SubC for a Sea Dweller which I feel will be around for a while ; the rare bronze Anonimo Polluce I sold 2+ years back is back in the stable...
> Here is where it stands right now... I like them all, but may need to make room for new ones... Bathys could go, perhaps the Exp II? ;-)


Oh, no. What happen to the Tudor BB and SubC?


----------



## iam7head

After massive downsizing earlier this year this is what I am left with

-Panerai Raduiomir 380
-Omega Seamaster Pro
-Omega Seamater Pro GMT
-Omega Speedmaster Pro
-Laco Flieger B-Uhr(not photoed)
-Seagull moonphase SE
-Gshock Mudman 9000


Looking to get a Sub-C ND or SD by the end of the year or earlier next year, if i am keeping the 6 watch, one in one out rule one of the seamaster gotta go;-)


----------



## longstride

Here's my gang and their Mug Shot...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

longstride said:


> Here's my gang and their Mug Shot...
> View attachment 1218348


Nice!


----------



## pharmao

SEA-DWELLER and Sharkdiver


----------



## Jeep99dad

iam7head said:


> Oh, no. What happen to the Tudor BB and SubC?


 BB is long gone but missed. 
The subC... Just traded it last week end for a Rolex SD + $


----------



## Jeep99dad

iam7head said:


> After massive downsizing earlier this year this is what I am left with
> 
> -Panerai Raduiomir 380
> -Omega Seamaster Pro
> -Omega Seamater Pro GMT
> -Omega Speedmaster Pro
> -Laco Flieger B-Uhr(not photoed)
> -Seagull moonphase SE
> -Gshock Mudman 9000
> 
> Looking to get a Sub-C ND or SD by the end of the year or earlier next year, if i am keeping the 6 watch, one in one out rule one of the seamaster gotta go;-)


Awesome stable. Covers all bases


----------



## AlphaWolf777

pharmao said:


> SEA-DWELLER and Sharkdiver


Oh my...


----------



## Fomenko

With the arrival of my Regattare Tiki this is my 44 mm stable as of today...
I know I should make it smaller, but it's not easy to do it. :think:


----------



## Force434

Well I'm fairly new to the game myself, having really only been introduced to the addiction earlier this year. Was at a business meeting with a more seasoned watch fan who noticed my Orange Monster. I explained that the OM had been my daily wear for YEARS, he nodded knowingly and showed me his Panerai Bronzo... Bought my first new watch in ages off the WUS sales forums about a week later (Halios Laguna) and it was all down-hill from there... :-!

So forgive the poor pics, but this is where things stand today:



And I imagine I'm not the first among you to buy watch boxes with ONLY so many slots under the assumption that once it's full I'll quit? :think: Yeah, no joy... here's the *second* box, doing double duty for some strap storage. Trusty 'ol Monster still in the rotation:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Very nice collection and digging the boxes too. Where did you get them? I need another one too


----------



## Force434

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice collection and digging the boxes too. Where did you get them? I need another one too


Hey thanks!

The boxes I found while poking around on Esty, believe it or not. They're quite reasonable, the woods are very nice, and the gentleman who makes these (Scot) will put custom dividers in per your specifications:

Artistic Boxes handmade by Three Creeks Woodworking door squartucy

The first one I bought was the walnut & maple box with the straps in it, and I had the dividers added to make the ~2" wide slots. The second, with most of the collection, is cherry and walnut and was custom-sized for the 6 watch compartments. The biggest challenge has been finding cushions I'm happy with. I wound up just getting some cheesy velvet jewelry pillows off the bay and they tuck into the slots pretty well. I'd prefer some soft oval pillows like those that come with most commercial watch cases or winders, but so far haven't been able to find a reasonable source. The square pillows work alright, though.


----------



## Fullers1845

Fomenko said:


> With the arrival of my Regattare Tiki this is my 44 mm stable as of today...
> I know I should make it smaller, but it's not easy to do it. :think:


There is no "should" mate. It's only watches. Nice collection!


----------



## chris slack

here is my collection,a few divers in there !


----------



## masterdelgado

My humble collection, under construction


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice! What is the diver on brown strap-- top row-- third from right? Glycine Combat Sub?


----------



## masterdelgado

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice! What is the diver on brown strap-- top row-- third from right? Glycine Combat Sub?


Thanks.

Mortima Superdatomatic diver on brown leather nato


----------



## Fullers1845

masterdelgado said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Mortima Superdatomatic diver on brown leather nato


Even cooler than I suspected!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I personally love your collection!! Well done


----------



## Carson

I'm in my Seiko Divers mode at the moment.


----------



## nweash

Simplified and solidified


----------



## jopex

^ Awesome collection!


----------



## 5661nicholas

Nothing too crazy here, I think at this point will start saving for a Grand Seiko.


----------



## erikclabaugh

5661nicholas said:


> Nothing too crazy here, I think at this point will start saving for a Grand Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 1233587


Never seen an MM300 on a bund before. Looks good! Nice collection!


----------



## Jamie

Just one incoming other than that these are pretty stable keepers.


----------



## sutherland




----------



## TTC




----------



## Jeep99dad

My collection has changed a lot again. Several have come and gone, I don't even remember them all  
rolex subC and Exp II 216570, Bremont SM500 black, Sinn 358 Jubilaum, Resco Patriot II, Doxa Numa, Tag AG, Bathys 100F PVD, Seiko SKX171 mod, G Shock mudman and others... ;-)

Most recent arrivals that are still here are Rolex SD and Exp II 16570, Bremont SM500 Blue and Anonimo Bronze Polluce
Soon to come are a Tudor blue Heritage Chrono, Halios Tropik B and SAS new Air watch.



























































































And I don't have a photo of my G-Shock 6900 30Th anniversary.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Awesome!


----------



## sutherland

Jeep99dad said:


>


Definitely prefer the 16570 over the newer Explorer 2. It just looks much more balanced: case flows into the bracelet and the hands looks proportionate to the watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

sutherland said:


> Definitely prefer the 16570 over the newer Explorer 2. It just looks much more balanced: case flows into the bracelet and the hands looks proportionate to the watch.


You are right and it wears very comfortable, it's lighter. 









That said a couple if good opportunities came up to own two phenomenal watches and I'd have to sell this exp II to make it happen :-(


----------



## indrasaj

My humble collection...


----------



## sutherland

Jeep99dad said:


> You are right and it wears very comfortable, it's lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said a couple if good opportunities came up to own two phenomenal watches and I'd have to sell this exp II to make it happen :-(


I don't know how you do it, but I completely support it! I've been working towards really consolidating my collection. All that is missing is an Panerai, Glashutte Original, or Nomos. Taking the "worldly" watch box approach..


----------



## indrasaj

Jeep99dad said:


> My collection has changed a lot again. Several have come and gone, I don't even remember them all
> rolex subC and Exp II 216570, Bremont SM500 black, Sinn 358 Jubilaum, Resco Patriot II, Doxa Numa, Tag AG, Bathys 100F PVD, Seiko SKX171 mod, G Shock mudman and others... ;-)
> 
> Most recent arrivals that are still here are Rolex SD and Exp II 16570, Bremont SM500 Blue and Anonimo Bronze Polluce
> Soon to come are a Tudor blue Heritage Chrono, Halios Tropik B and SAS new Air watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't have a photo of my G-Shock 6900 30Th anniversary.


Cool we got the same 30th anniv g shock haha


----------



## Jeep99dad

sutherland said:


> I don't know how you do it, but I completely support it! I've been working towards really consolidating my collection. All that is missing is an Panerai, Glashutte Original, or Nomos. Taking the "worldly" watch box approach..


It's fun  well if I sell it it's to go after a "big" Pam or the BP FF  want a Exp II ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

That is a killer Rolex duo there  I has these same two just last month. 
Now I have the SD and Older Exp Ii


indrasaj said:


> My humble collection...


----------



## sutherland

Jeep99dad said:


> It's fun  well if I sell it it's to go after a "big" Pam or the BP FF  want a Exp II ;-)


GMTs and I don't quite get along (although I think Explorers are incredible). Once set and running, they typically remain glued to my wrist....but if they stop, it's hard for it to go back into rotation.


----------



## GipsyKing

Little update.

The Divers.









The pilots, G- shocks and two vintage family jewels, my father (Citizen goldtone) and grandfather (Titoni) watch.









And two in the air at the moment o|.

Salute.


----------



## chbx

Just 2 - just started - just 2 homages

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC and Gigandet G2 both with imho best fitting Natos.


----------



## jopex

Sold off a few and got Maranez.. I'm pretty sure I won't get anything else for me in 2013, my wife needs a diver in her collection though.


----------



## uwsearch

Recent update..


----------



## martin_blank

Amazing collection of divers..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jc-shock

uwsearch said:


> Recent update..
> View attachment 1269679


This is a killer collection.


----------



## jopex

▲ just wow!


----------



## ck1109

Here's mine. A small collection.


----------



## tfinnan

Here's the current rotation (recycled photo)...










Imagine adding a stealthy Mudman and you've got the whole picture.


----------



## ukdabest




----------



## Surfstang2020

jopex said:


> Sold off a few and got Maranez.. I'm pretty sure I won't get anything else for me in 2013, my wife needs a diver in her collection though.


Nice collection but
You've got
Two more spaces to add to your collection !


----------



## AlphaWolf777

ukdabest said:


>


Very nice. Didn't think I'd ever see anyone else who also has the Steinhart/Aramar White GMT.


----------



## jopex

Surfstang2020 said:


> Nice collection but
> You've got
> Two more spaces to add to your collection !


I know.. :banghead:
I'm thinking one more bronze/brass and then maybe a pvd.. bah who knows..


----------



## Carson

My Japanese divers are presently on NATO details.


----------



## Brewddha

Great thread, really enjoy seeing what people have in their watch boxes!

Here's my contribution (forgive the crappy mobile phone pics).









Top, left-to-right: Seiko UFO, Alpha Newman, Tissot Navigator w/Lemania 1341, Precista PRS-14
Bottom, left-to-right: Helson Tortuga, Halios Tropik B (on the Tortuga's strap), Tactico TC2, Steinhart OVGMT on Tropik's strap

Not pictured above, the 8926:








And, just for fun, a closer look at the Tropik B on Helson leather:








Cheers!


----------



## GoBuffs11

I'm sure it's a camera trick but that deep blue looks HUGE!


----------



## Rasphelt

Wow. This thread is awesome. Being fairly new to the sickness, I am working on my stable as we speak and will post pictures as soon as my newest two have arrived - hopefully I will find a willing donor for the Halios Laguna gap in my box too! 

I can honestly say that I am in awe of the collections you guys have, and am looking forward to getting your opinions on mine - will take some pics on Wednesday and post up.

Cheers guys 
Ben

Plus, this thread has now got me on the hunt for a Damasco DC66, an Ocean 7 LM-7, a U-Boat TOF and a Helson Blackbeard Chrono... so thanks for that!


----------



## brighter




----------



## Danny T

updated stable...missing in my gshock vibrator which was in my room on the dresser. Also have another gshock incoming this week and the Bronze Ch6 coming in April 2013 which I pre-ordered. Don't get me started on my strap drawer either.....LOL.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Current after many recent changes including Rolex 216570, Bremont SM's, IWC AT, Tudor Pelagos...


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

Hello Fellow Coral Reef Destroyers!

I'm new to the Diver forum and this is my humble seahorse stable:

Victorinox 500m Quartz on a shiny Stingray cut and polished by honest, hardworking southeastasian knife and hand:

















NoName from Germany:









Optionally with this nice Shark strap below made by honest canadian(!) hand and sold honestly by E-Bay
(Shark probably killed by honest south east asian knife and hand)

Unfortunately today on a watch which cannot swim good :-(









And - more unfortunately - one of those... (miraculously still running)









and one I brought back from my trip to Rapture City, it's the Big Daddy Watch:








(a somewhat awkward huge Timberland in reality, cannot dive good)

And of course 2 holy grails (Atlantis-Atomic-Time-Sync'd):









That would be all since my dad is shamelessly wearing my blue bond in another country at the moment

Sorry for so much ugly quartz and otherwise dishonest technology and...

Happy Diving!


----------



## ck1109

Wilhelm Meister said:


> Hello Fellow Coral Reef Destroyers!
> 
> and one I brought back from my trip to Rapture City, it's the Big Daddy Watch:
> 
> View attachment 1278506
> 
> (a somewhat awkward huge Timberland in reality, cannot dive good)


First time I'm seeing this. What is this watch?


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

ck1109 said:


> First time I'm seeing this. What is this watch?


Hi CK1109,

Timberland Four Eyes QT 8159101
Also in black QT 8559101
A little hard to find but possible.


----------



## WhiteOUT

awesome watch box.... where did you get it from???


indrasaj said:


> My humble collection...


----------



## indrasaj

WhiteOUT said:


> awesome watch box.... where did you get it from???


Thanks! Its One of the wolf design watch box series


----------



## Jeep99dad

indrasaj said:


> Thanks! Its One of the wolf design watch box series


Great box indeed! Got a linky?  thx


----------



## Knoc

Jeep99dad said:


> Great box indeed! Got a linky?  thx


Now its got my interest as well:

Luxury Watch Winders and Boxes, Jewelry Boxes and Cases | WOLF


----------



## MAJJ

A few of mine ;-)


----------



## indrasaj

Knoc said:


> Now its got my interest as well:
> 
> Luxury Watch Winders and Boxes, Jewelry Boxes and Cases | WOLF





Jeep99dad said:


> Great box indeed! Got a linky?  thx


Its my first box which I found that is not so expensive yet looks decent. I have to say though, the inside of the slot is not padded.

The other thing also, the pillows seems to be a little smaller sized.

Hope it helps if youre into buying it.


----------



## WhiteOUT

Awesome..... Jus ordered one in piano black wood......... cant wait....


indrasaj said:


> Its my first box which I found that is not so expensive yet looks decent. I have to say though, the inside of the slot is not padded.
> 
> The other thing also, the pillows seems to be a little smaller sized.
> 
> Hope it helps if youre into buying it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Thanks. This is great. I'm not worried about the inside not being padded. Wonder if the space are large enough for a Pam.



indrasaj said:


> Its my first box which I found that is not so expensive yet looks decent. I have to say though, the inside of the slot is not padded.
> 
> The other thing also, the pillows seems to be a little smaller sized.
> 
> Hope it helps if youre into buying it.


----------



## indrasaj

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. This is great. I'm not worried about the inside not being padded. Wonder if the space are large enough for a Pam.


I think so. As you can see my seven friday sits pretty ok. Its 46mm


----------



## Blurter

MIA- MkII Seafighter

Pardon the crappy mobile phone pics


----------



## gasspasser

Here's my updated collection. I think I'm done this year but I always find something to tweak 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## liwang22

Jeep99dad said:


> Current after many recent changes including Rolex 216570, Bremont SM's, IWC AT, Tudor Pelagos...


You gotta keep the Explorer II for a white dial in the fleet!!!


----------



## cb23

What's the lug to lug on that spitfire? That thing is quickly becoming a favorite of mine after seeing it twice today. Super nice and super nice movement


----------



## Jeep99dad

liwang22 said:


> You gotta keep the Explorer II for a white dial in the fleet!!!


I'm trying but am after a Pam and need to free up more $. 
Gonna sell the SAS and Bali Hai for now


----------



## Jeep99dad

cb23 said:


> What's the lug to lug on that spitfire? That thing is quickly becoming a favorite of mine after seeing it twice today. Super nice and super nice movement


Thanks! No idea on L2L, sorry. 
There is one well priced on watchrecon iirc


----------



## liwang22

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm trying but am after a Pam and need to free up more $.
> Gonna sell the SAS and Bali Hai for now


I hear you on the Pam. Great collection. That Bali Hai and SAS should sell quickly.


----------



## bj_key2003

So I have a thing for NATO/Zulu straps.. haha


----------



## mvanosdol

Not a good pic but a good majority of the collection...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

mvanosdol said:


> Not a good pic but a good majority of the collection...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow!! I'd never know what to wear in the morning  that's a lot of watches


----------



## Rasphelt

Jeep99dad said:


> Current after many recent changes including Rolex 216570, Bremont SM's, IWC AT, Tudor Pelagos...


Love your collection, a beautiful and diverse set of watches! The SAS, IWC and Roly Exp are my favorites! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mvanosdol

Jeep99dad said:


> wow!! I'd never know what to wear in the morning  that's a lot of watches


Yeah, it's pretty clear that I have a 'problem'.  My wife and kiddos love harassing be about my watch choice for the day. Trouble is, the same watch rarely makes it all day...there is usually a substitute at some point. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Jeep99dad said:


> Current after many recent changes including Rolex 216570, Bremont SM's, IWC AT, Tudor Pelagos...


Brice, 
That Breitling is stunning

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Brice,
> That Breitling is stunning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. It has a LOT if sentimental value for me. The story behind it is what makes it invaluable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. It has a LOT if sentimental value for me. The story behind it is what makes it invaluable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me, it's just stunning. 
I hope to hear the story once. 
Great collection

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Roberto Jaksic said:


> To me, it's just stunning.
> I hope to hear the story once.
> Great collection
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I'll PM you when I have a few minutes. 
I don't want to get in trouble for being off topic here too.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll PM you when I have a few minutes.
> I don't want to get in trouble for being off topic here too.


Cool, 
Looking forward to it.

Or email 
[email protected]

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Finally had the custom boxes designed, manufactured and delivered (secret address in 上海）

Today is box#1


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## christre

My stable has gone from 15+ watches down to my perfect 3 over the past few months.
Im a Printer so hands in machinery all day so the Rotary has turned out to be a great beater.
After work the Omega Quartz SMP goes on. Some arent keen on quartz but this grab n go is perfect for me.
Finally my Rolex GMT Master. Using at weekends, hols and special occasions. I sold my fave watch to help fund this, my Omega PO 45.5mm. I thought the GMT at 40mm would be to small after wearing the PO for almost 2 years but its a perfect fit. Maybe the PO was just too big for me and im now appreciating watches in the 40mm range. 
Im done for now and happy with my 3. Maybe i'll look to add another in the future but for now im sticking with my lot.


----------



## the_chang

watchimus said:


> Finally had the custom boxes designed, manufactured and delivered (secret address in 上海）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


What are you using for the cushions ?


----------



## jamesbee

christre said:


> My stable has gone from 15+ watches down to my perfect 3 over the past few months.
> Im a Printer so hands in machinery all day so the Rotary has turned out to be a great beater.
> After work the Omega Quartz SMP goes on. Some arent keen on quartz but this grab n go is perfect for me.
> Finally my Rolex GMT Master. Using at weekends, hols and special occasions. I sold my fave watch to help fund this, my Omega PO 45.5mm. I thought the GMT at 40mm would be to small after wearing the PO for almost 2 years but its a perfect fit. Maybe the PO was just too big for me and im now appreciating watches in the 40mm range.
> Im done for now and happy with my 3. Maybe i'll look to add another in the future but for now im sticking with my lot.


Very nice 3! I am clinging to the belief that 3 watches can make a complete collection, I just keep coming up with different ideas of what they should be  Rotary are great beaters though, mine has been through hell and survived, they are surprisingly well put together.


----------



## Jeep99dad

christre said:


> My stable has gone from 15+ watches down to my perfect 3 over the past few months.
> Im a Printer so hands in machinery all day so the Rotary has turned out to be a great beater.
> After work the Omega Quartz SMP goes on. Some arent keen on quartz but this grab n go is perfect for me.
> Finally my Rolex GMT Master. Using at weekends, hols and special occasions. I sold my fave watch to help fund this, my Omega PO 45.5mm. I thought the GMT at 40mm would be to small after wearing the PO for almost 2 years but its a perfect fit. Maybe the PO was just too big for me and im now appreciating watches in the 40mm range.
> Im done for now and happy with my 3. Maybe i'll look to add another in the future but for now im sticking with my lot.


Well done. Two classics and a beater. Can't for wrong with this trio. 
I too used to have a lot of watches and now keep the rotation under 10, well 5 at the present time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

the_chang said:


> What are you using for the cushions ?


These are custom made (as the box).
Black soft fabric + synthetic fibers inside (like small pillows).

I had the box done by a small workshop here in Shanghai that does custom order jewel and watch boxes.

--
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## christre

They are really well put together. I used a few G-Shocks in the past and they were lucky to last a few months. Mostly the rubber straps used to give out. The Rotary has been going for over 6 months with no sign of quitting. Just a clean, fresh Nato each week and it takes all the abuse i can throw at it haha. Great watch.


----------



## christre

Jeep99dad said:


> Well done. Two classics and a beater. Can't for wrong with this trio.
> I too used to have a lot of watches and now keep the rotation under 10, well 5 at the present time.
> 
> Well done to you as well. I think if my job wasnt as rough going on watches i would probably have a few more. But for now im happy with 3. I may up-grade in time tho. The Seamaster could be replaced with an Aerospace (sticking with another quartz) and an Explorer 42mm could nudge the GMT out someday.


----------



## jopex

Here is updated pic of my collection.. added a G and A8 since last time I posted here. That's it for 2013.


----------



## sutherland




----------



## tetia

For now i have these:










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WatchFan650

Current Diver stable.


----------



## stuart77

This is my current collection, although I might look at doing a bit of thinning out soon,


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## pinkybrain

Wow, if I could have only two watches this pair would be at the top of the list. Nice! btw, since I just moved to SF I'm starting to notice all the other members here. WUS Bay Area GTG?


sutherland said:


> View attachment 1296474


----------



## brighter

Down to these 4 at the moment


----------



## Humanloop

I've really got to start downsizing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia

Humanloop said:


> I've really got to start downsizing!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the white chronograph at the 3rd line from the bottom?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Humanloop

It is a watch from a little brand called 'Perpetual.' Run by a super nice guy. It uses a st19 chrono movt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

--> Rolex Yachtmaster 16622 - Fortis Color black - Breitling Aerospace repetition minutes - Omega SMP 2254 - Omega PO XL Orange - Oris TT diver blue


----------



## brighter

Some bracelets not shown. At least one of these, maybe two, will be headed to the sales forum very soon or I'll be in the doghouse once the SO sees our banking statement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7

Just got a box for my collection 
(however I keep some of them on winder, and I'll buy winder for all...)


----------



## Jeep99dad

brighter said:


> Some bracelets not shown. At least one of these, maybe two, will be headed to the sales forum very soon or I'll be in the doghouse once the SO sees our banking statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love you collection especially the Pelagos and Sinn (bottom right) though I love that Sinn Flieger Chrono too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

WiZARD7 said:


> Just got a box for my collection
> (however I keep some of them on winder, and I'll buy winder for all...)
> 
> View attachment 1316319


Great collection. Where did you get the box? The compartments seem big enough to accommodate 40mm+ cases and without rubbing shoulders. I've returned 2 watch boxes (on account of tiny slots/compartments) in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## gasspasser

*Update* I couldn't help myself and the collection changed again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostryder

My current box o' favorites:


----------



## bvc2005

Sweet! Where did you source that box?


----------



## Pharm_D

ghostryder said:


> My current box o' favorites:
> 
> View attachment 1321586


Woah! I seriously need to step up my game and get into your tax bracket! lol


----------



## ghostryder

bvc2005 said:


> Sweet! Where did you source that box?


Thanks, it is a Vanguard VGP-3201 camera case. Got it on Amazon.


----------



## ghostryder

PharmD2B said:


> Woah! I seriously need to step up my game and get into your tax bracket! lol


LOL, I am more an affordables kind of guy. Just so happened to pull the trigger on a couple of grails the past year. Mid-life crisis I guess. . .


----------



## avantlvr




----------



## tetia

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dino7

Here's my current state , minus my old Rolex 1675 which is locked away . Bought and sold a lot this year - so much so I even forgot to include my Mkii Kingston in the pic ! Think the Voyager may be the next on its way as not worn it anywhere near as much as I thought I would , mind you that's down to not being able to take the Ov1 off my wrist.


----------



## Lucky_Craft

Wife just gave me this new watch box for Christmas. Since there are open slots, I'm assuming I now have the green light to fill it!


----------



## dsbe90

I like divers. The Bulova in the middle was a gift from my wife. It's never going anywhere but on my wrist


----------



## WiZARD7

bvc2005 said:


> Great collection. Where did you get the box? The compartments seem big enough to accommodate 40mm+ cases and without rubbing shoulders. I've returned 2 watch boxes (on account of tiny slots/compartments) in the last 3 weeks.


thx.
I've bought it in a local shop (Hungary), but I think you can find it on ebay, for 20-30$, it is with faux leather...
I'm planning to buy a winder for all, so I didn't want to pay much for a box that is only temporary.


----------



## ianc666

My only divers (although I have other 200m watches).


Diving Duo by ianc666, on Flickr


----------



## Fomenko

These are my divers as of today.
My Magrette stable goes separate... 










Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

This is my collection as it sits right now. The only ones that are not shown here is my Speedy which is in for servicing and my G-Shock that's on my wrist.


----------



## watchdork

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K

Here's a pic of my current case. Couple more inbound and a few in the sock drawer.


----------



## chriscentro

All Seiko


----------



## WhiteOUT

Where did u get the strap holder? it looks awesome... i need one jus like tat for my straps.....


Ugly-Nugget said:


> This is my collection as it sits right now. The only ones that are not shown here is my Speedy which is in for servicing and my G-Shock that's on my wrist.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

WhiteOUT said:


> Where did u get the strap holder? it looks awesome... i need one jus like tat for my straps.....


I got it from strapcode.com and it works well.


----------



## cb23

Currently as it stands.... I am looking to add an Oris Aquis, Seiko SBBN017, the Dagaz TII Typhoon, and the Hexa F74 Project so I am thinking this rotation might change a bit when I decide to add those... the monster will be flipped. And perhaps the Tsunami. I am pretty attached to the Armida, Speedy Pro, and Hexa.... What's a WIS to do!?!?


----------



## Ray916MN

The majority of what I collect is high frequency or automatic chronographs, but over the years I've also collected some dive stuff. "Dive" = Dive or GMT bezel

Zodiacs










With 36000 bph movements










Omegas (oops the SHOM is upside down)










Kontikis










"American"










Swiss










Design










Chronographs










Out for service Favre Leuba Deep Blue w/1165 movement.


----------



## gasspasser

Ray916MN said:


> The majority of what I collect is high frequency or automatic chronographs, but over the years I've also collect some dive stuff. "Dive" = Dive or GMT bezel
> 
> Zodiacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 36000 bph movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omegas (oops the SHOM is upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontikis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "American"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronographs


Holy crap that's a lot of watches! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray916MN

gasspasser said:


> Holy crap that's a lot of watches! 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe 1/7 of everything I have...


----------



## jopex

Ray916MN said:


> Maybe 1/7 of everything I have...


Awesome collection! Any favorites?


----------



## Matt_wool83

Ray916MN said:


> The majority of what I collect is high frequency or automatic chronographs, but over the years I've also collected some dive stuff. "Dive" = Dive or GMT bezel
> 
> Zodiacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 36000 bph movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omegas (oops the SHOM is upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontikis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "American"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for service Favre Leuba Deep Blue w/1165 movement.


*****, Mary and Joseph that's an awesome show! I've got the same Zodiac Sea Wolf SST 36000 and currently have it up for sale. Not sure whether in going to regret letting it go. What do you think of yours?


----------



## jopex

Here's my updated pic..


----------



## R.Palace

jopex said:


> Here's my updated pic..


Very nice, sir. Is your collection only divers or are these just the divers in your collection?

Admittedly, my collection is mostly divers + 4 dress watches


----------



## jopex

R.Palace said:


> Very nice, sir. Is your collection only divers or are these just the divers in your collection?
> 
> Admittedly, my collection is mostly divers + 4 dress watches


Thanks. This is it, I have tried other style watches but I somehow go back to divers every time as they get most wrist time from me.


----------



## Ray916MN

jopex said:


> Awesome collection! Any favorites?


Thanks, out of this group the ones I like a bit more than the others are the 6159-7000, Seamaster 300 Date, Kontiki Concept 1000, Fat Lady and Pan Europ 703, then again, I never met a watch I didn't like, which is why I've ended up with so many.



Matt_wool83 said:


> *****, Mary and Joseph that's an awesome show! I've got the same Zodiac Sea Wolf SST 36000 and currently have it up for sale. Not sure whether in going to regret letting it go. What do you think of yours?


Thanks, the coffin case Sea Wolf SST is pretty special. A very unique design, it took me a couple of years to get one of these. As a high frequency collector with allot of Zodiacs, this watch stands out as one of the most unique Zodiac designs ever. A gotta have collection piece for me.


----------



## carpoon

Mine is pretty pedestrian by comparison, since I really like the ultra affordables and have recently condensed down to this box. Highlights are a rare G-Shock Lungman and restored 5600c and the current king of the roost, the Seiko Sawtooth which I'm buying a bracelet for. The rest of the G-Shocks are either the rare varieties with comfortable bands or I've put them onto NATOs. The Casio EFM100 (orange bezel on bracelet) might be getting squeezed out- just doesn't get much wrist time. I also really like my Orca- couldn't stand the strap, so I notched a 2 piece ZULU to make it way more comfortable. The old Seiko chrono is probably the closest I have to a dress watch, but I usually wear one of the others for that purpose.

The weird thing is I really don't want any of the more expensive watches- I feel like if I spent a ton on a watch I'd feel like I needed to wear it every day, and I really like the variety of what I have.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Here is my collection as it stands today minus the U1 SDR I excluded on purpose as I am going to put it for sale tonight or tomorrow 
I also have a Makara bronze and two H2O CH6 on pre order. 


















A little closer shots



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxs

Jeep, awesome collection! That fifty Fathoms is, imo, the nicest piece of your collection! Great taste in time pieces.

Here is my modest collection following this!



Picture quality is terrible but at least they are all in there (well, the one that matters )

For anyone interested: 
Deepblue DayNight Recon 
Deepblue Master Explorer 1000 
2nd gen Seiko Monster (bloody teeth) 
1st Gen Seiko black monster
Orient Mako on one of my nato straps (such a comfortable and awesome looking combo) 
Oakley Blade (2nd gen with the upgraded quartz movement, 2006 iirc)

Random Fossil
Random Fossil Chrono
Rodina model unknown Chrono (one of the nicest leather straps I have had) 
Calvein Klein model unkown, love this watch. Very light and comfy, nice dressy look too it 
Seiko SNAE47 titanium quartz chrono. This is my heavy duty watch, sports/heavy work/etc. Absolutely love it

There it is. I also have a Kid's Tag from 90', some other random Fossils that I don't like as much as those (these were gifts) and other random watches from my ''before WISdom'' period.


----------



## diverdown

Don't know if it qualify' as a stable but here are mine....

~S


----------



## Jeep99dad

Heck yeah!! 
love your vintage omega and Doxa!!


diverdown said:


> Don't know if it qualify' as a stable but here are mine....
> 
> ~S


----------



## diverdown

Jeep99dad said:


> Heck yeah!!
> love your vintage omega and Doxa!!


Thanks. The Omega was my grandfather's. It was his retirement gift in 1970. The Tag was the first watch I bought myself and the Swiss Army was from the wife. Can not remember where I picked up the Citizen. The Doxa is my daily driver. Still have my eye on the new Doxa 300T-Graph. Really like thaat now that the sub dials are not as flashy as the earlier models.

~S


----------



## breigue

Ray916MN said:


> The majority of what I collect is high frequency or automatic chronographs, but over the years I've also collected some dive stuff. "Dive" = Dive or GMT bezel
> 
> Zodiacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 36000 bph movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omegas (oops the SHOM is upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontikis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "American"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for service Favre Leuba Deep Blue w/1165 movement.


Nice Ventura and Seaslug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970

I have scaled back/simplified quite a bit.

Daily wear (office, general use): Seiko SKX007 & Seiko SKX009
Recreation (travel, pool, grillin' & chillin'): Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun" & Helson Spear Diver Classic
Dressy diver: Omega 2254.50
The "boss" of the watch box: Omega Speedmaster Professional 3590.50 cal 861


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

this is most of it


----------



## 5661nicholas

cajun1970 said:


> I have scaled back/simplified quite a bit.
> 
> Daily wear (office, general use): Seiko SKX007 & Seiko SKX009
> Recreation (travel, pool, grillin' & chillin'): Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun" & Helson Spear Diver Classic
> Dressy diver: Omega 2254.50
> The "boss" of the watch box: Omega Speedmaster Professional 3590.50 cal 861


Fantastic collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

cajun1970 said:


> I have scaled back/simplified quite a bit.
> 
> Daily wear (office, general use): Seiko SKX007 & Seiko SKX009
> Recreation (travel, pool, grillin' & chillin'): Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun" & Helson Spear Diver Classic
> Dressy diver: Omega 2254.50
> The "boss" of the watch box: Omega Speedmaster Professional 3590.50 cal 861


And you did a fine job at scaling back. All wonderful pieces I'd love to own as well. The speedy is just wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> this is most of it


What is the creme dial Pilots watch on the left?


----------



## cajun1970

Thanks, Nick & Brice! I will admit that I am having Tsunami withdrawals, though! Hahaha!!!

Nick, I've been enjoying the pics of the MM300. Looks like you are enjoying it! Such a great watch and hated to see it go - I just couldn't justify keeping it along with the SMP & Speedy. The SMP may get moved out later this year for a Planet Ocean. We shall see...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Ray916MN said:


> The majority of what I collect is high frequency or automatic chronographs, but over the years I've also collected some dive stuff. "Dive" = Dive or GMT bezel
> 
> Zodiacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 36000 bph movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omegas (oops the SHOM is upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontikis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "American"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for service Favre Leuba Deep Blue w/1165 movement.


Very likely the nicest,most well rounded large collection I have ever seen!


----------



## Pro Diver

Not the entire collection but my Seiko shrouded divers...


----------



## Matt_wool83

Thought I would post my latest stable as it has changed somewhat since I first posted on this thread...









































My first Sicura is still in the stable but is up for the chop and my be leaving soon...


----------



## riseboi

My current rotation


----------



## ronsabbagh

cajun1970 said:


> I have scaled back/simplified quite a bit.
> 
> Daily wear (office, general use): Seiko SKX007 & Seiko SKX009
> Recreation (travel, pool, grillin' & chillin'): Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun" & Helson Spear Diver Classic
> Dressy diver: Omega 2254.50
> The "boss" of the watch box: Omega Speedmaster Professional 3590.50 cal 861


very nice......is that the 1450 bracelet on the Speedy??? Looks terrific.


----------



## Radar1

Certainly modest, but it's a start. Personal favorites are the new Shogun, the Certina DS Action, and the Steinhart OVR. Nine added in the past year, so it seems likely more will be coming in 2014 (unless there is an _*Intervention*_).


----------



## cajun1970

ronsabbagh said:


> very nice......is that the 1450 bracelet on the Speedy??? Looks terrific.


Thanks - no, it's lowly 1171. :-d


----------



## Swoopage

This is my current stable after about 2 years of flipping.
Reserved myself to a collection that would fit this box.
Only problem is the open spot is KILLING ME!
I've been trying to come up with an addition to the family, but now the requirements I set for watches make it almost unobtainable.
...maybe a Doxa 1200 Project Aware 2 (blue dial).


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## masterdelgado

argilag said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/30/yge
> 
> topatolk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Argi, you need El Trompetero in that box!


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## masterdelgado

argilag said:


> topatolk


Piky is the new Dali!

BRAVO!!


----------



## dsbe90

I have a 10 watch box but I think I'm more comfortable only carrying 3-4. The Bulova is a gift and thereby not able to be flipped. The others are always on notice even though I really like my current crop.


----------



## Surfstang2020

Here's my current collection small in comparison to some and I've flipped a few to
Get where I'm at now but overall I'm happy with my collection from left to right two g shocks as beater watches and bottom row my new Mako Xl blue face dial which I love so far just got it today then my yellow mako orange monster and a Casio edifice last but not least


----------



## Imitrex

diverdown said:


> Don't know if it qualify' as a stable but here are mine....
> 
> ~S


What I wouldn't do to get my hands on one of those Tag Professional's! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## citizenfox

ronsabbagh said:


> very nice......is that the 1450 bracelet on the Speedy??? Looks terrific.


Yup that a nice box and the direction I'm going.


----------



## diverdown

Imitrex said:


> What I wouldn't do to get my hands on one of those Tag Professional's! Simply gorgeous!


Thanks... Unfortunately for the rest of my watches, none get any wrist time since I got my Doxa.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BDC

This is my current diver collection, with one of my wifes thrown in.

His, and hers' Citizen Excaliburs.









SKX009, and the Orange Monster.









And finally, Omega 2255.80, MM300, and my Blumo...









and a family photo...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Very nice collection. That SMP is super cool on the red NATO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tagdevil

Here you go. Just thinned this out by sending my Helson SD, Steinhart handwind, and Citizen chrono out to consolidate on my Oris'. Loving them. Plan on sticking to this line up for quite a while (but I've said that before).


----------



## sutherland




----------



## nweash

Subtle 7


----------



## arodprn

Love these pieces. U.S. Army Vet here. I've lost 5 very nice watches to an angry woman that dumped me for someone with money. How could anyone throw away a mans watches, clothes etc? If anyone can make donations to help so I can try to replace atleast a couple of watches, plz do [email protected] paypal.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

Ok...I was having a very upset moment there. I cant help to be upset right now.


Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Jeep99dad

nweash said:


> Subtle 7


Love that blue Armida


----------



## Time Collector

nweash said:


> Subtle 7


I love the Panerai 305, and that Armida adds some pop to your collection.


----------



## breigue

sutherland said:


> View attachment 1376202


That's a good looking blue Seiko you have. If you don't mind asking what model is it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casanova Jr.

samurai 

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb

BDC said:


> This is my current diver collection, with one of my wifes thrown in.
> 
> His, and hers' Citizen Excaliburs.
> 
> View attachment 1365964
> 
> 
> SKX009, and the Orange Monster.
> 
> View attachment 1365965
> 
> 
> And finally, Omega 2255.80, MM300, and my Blumo...
> 
> View attachment 1365969
> 
> 
> and a family photo...
> 
> View attachment 1365961


Awesome collection, especially love the his n' hers.


----------



## supawabb

sutherland said:


> View attachment 1243171
> 
> View attachment 1243172


That Grand Seiko looks killer on the caramel coloured strap.


----------



## supawabb

sutherland said:


> View attachment 1376202


You have every possible function covered with that collection, looks good.


----------



## TakesALickin




----------



## breigue

Casanova Jr. said:


> samurai
> 
> Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk


Thank You Casanova Jr and I also found out that I am late to the game since it has been discontinued for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1

No change in status (just yet) but I did manage to pick up a ridiculously cheap burl 20-watch case off the Bay. Unfortunately it did get my wife's attention. Now the dilemma of what to do about the eight empty slots...


----------



## mtbmike

Some Black, Red, Blue and White|>


----------



## powboyz

*no family pic at this time.....but here's the current lot......

*


----------



## Radar1

powboyz said:


> *no family pic at this time.....but here's the current lot......
> 
> *


That's called "refinement" right there.


----------



## sutherland

powboyz said:


> *no family pic at this time.....but here's the current lot......
> 
> *


Wow. Three of the best "tech" divers out there: Sinn U100, PO Chrono, Deep Sea.


----------



## powboyz

sutherland said:


> Wow. Three of the best "tech" divers out there: Sinn U100, PO Chrono, Deep Sea.


Thanks....


----------



## powboyz

Radar1 said:


> That's called "refinement" right there.


Thanks....many years to get to this point and many watches sold....


----------



## tfinnan

Consolidated to two and a G. I'll add a third piece at some point, but these two are staying.

-T


----------



## Fullers1845

^Perfect!


----------



## GregBe

Paired down to two...and I couldn't be happier. Raven Deep Tech and Aegir CD-2.










Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

*Rhino Ranch Watches
*Montana, USA


----------



## GregBe

Very nice Rhino Ranch...I like you collection a lot


----------



## GoBuffs11

I had a kitchen drawer company make me an insert for my dresser. I need different pillows but I'm pretty happy. The open slot is for the Hexa F74 project...


----------



## Riddim Driven

GoBuffs11 said:


> I had a kitchen drawer company make me an insert for my dresser. I need different pillows but I'm pretty happy. The open slot is for the Hexa F74 project...


Now that's good ole yankee ingenuity  Brilliant!

RD


----------



## MikeCfromLI

2014 edition


----------



## 5661nicholas

I am extremely happy with my current rotation, throw in a GS dress watch and I could be done for quite sometime:


----------



## Riddim Driven

^^^ That's a great group! I so wish I could consolidate to a four or six group from the current 14. But alas, I just can't do it o| :-d

RD


----------



## Roelkalkboel

My dive collection at the moment


----------



## vokotin

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ That's a great group! I so wish I could consolidate to a four or six group from the current 14. But alas, I just can't do it o| :-d
> 
> RD


Don't lose the faith my friend, who knows.... a miracle could happen. :-d


----------



## nin.

These are the divers that enjoy a permanent spot in the stable.
After what seemed like ages, I feel no urge or 'need' to get another; It seems that I'm either content or just old.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

My modern collection is changing constantly. 
At the moment I have my favorite 2 watches, 
Tudor Pelagos 
Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch 3572.50 
I have also numbers of vintage pieces, actually more then in the picture.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## gasspasser

My current lineup. It's always a work in progress!

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Here is mine. Sorry for the crappy photos. I think I need to add some colour to the collection but not sure what to get.
Few things have changed since I last posted about my collection. A have flipped a few and bought a few. Many remained but its sure fun. Sorry for all the photos and the quality of some of them.
Seiko Spork (SRP043)








Magrette Original Moana Pacific Diver (Took me a long time to find one of these and ended up buying it from the Rolex forums of all places)








Steinhart Ocean 2








Seiko Sumo








Seiko SKX007 (Sold one a long time ago and had to have it back. Love it on the Super Oyster)








Seiko SKX007 Soxa Mod (Took me a long time to find this one...well the dial at least. Soon to have a new chapter ring and bezel insert)








Helson Shark Diver 42 (Was on the fence about this one but found one in Canada and I quite like it)








Benarus 42 Moray Dart Dial (Really like this one and how the dial changes blue to black)








Magrette PVD Chrono (Love this one even with the Seagull movement - that had to be fixed. I dont see many of these around)








Deep Blue Pro Aqua (Don't let the size fool you...this is a very comfortable watch that actually wears smaller than its spec's)








Watch Box. Found locally on a Buy/Sell site. Really like it








Magrette Presentation Box








The Mess 









There are some fantastic collections in this thread. Not sure what 2014 holds for me but at this time I am quite happy with my collection. Maybe some color or a quartz


----------



## jopex

Really great collections guys! :thumbup:
Here is my box atm:


----------



## nin.

Very nice jopex! Especially that 2254 must be a joy to own and wear.


----------



## 5661nicholas

jopex said:


> Really great collections guys! :thumbup:
> Here is my box atm:


You have always had one of my favorite rotations, great stuff Jopex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

My humble collection. I have a Perrelet Seacraft 777 Chrono on the way.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Force434

With a little shuffling over the last few months, this is where things stand today...now where to put the incoming :think: ?


----------



## Quicksilver

Force434 said:


> With a little shuffling over the last few months, this is where things stand today...now where to put the incoming :think: ?


That is a very nice collection


----------



## jopex

nin. said:


> Very nice jopex! Especially that 2254 must be a joy to own and wear.





5661nicholas said:


> You have always had one of my favorite rotations, great stuff Jopex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys. :beer:
It's 2264 actually. I may replace it at some point with 2254 but I feel no need to do so right now.


----------



## Force434

quicksilver7 said:


> That is a very nice collection


Thanks! I actually just realized that my one-year WIS-iversary was a few days ago...sort of. I joined WUS the same day I bought the Laguna from a fellow member last FEB, and it's all been downhill from there :-d


----------



## nin.

jopex said:


> Thanks guys. :beer:
> It's 2264 actually. I may replace it at some point with 2254 but I feel no need to do so right now.


I gave my brother a 2264 as his birthday present four years ago. He hasn't taken it off of his wrist since. He's obsessed with that watch, and certainly sees no reason whatsoever to replace it with a 2254 or any other watch for that matter. 
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Knoc

Force434 said:


> With a little shuffling over the last few months, this is where things stand today...now where to put the incoming :think: ?


Solid watch box. If I may, info on it?


----------



## jdmfetish

Seiko Marinemaster SBDX001










Dagaz Tsunami DLC Marinemaster Dial & Hands










Dagaz Tsunami DLC Bone Frog










Seiko SKX007 Black Graphite Cerakote










Seiko SKX007 Dark Earth & Sniper Gray Cerakote










Seiko 7548 Bead Blasted










Seiko 7548 Bead Blasted










Seiko SKX171


----------



## Force434

Knoc said:


> Solid watch box. If I may, info on it?


Certainly. These actually came from an Esty seller ("squartucy" is the shop name), who builds custom wooden boxes. I've had him build a few boxes to my spec, but he'll also put custom dividers in any of the boxes he sells. I use cheap-o jewelry pillows from the bay to stuff the slots and hold watches, which works well as long as the slot widths are sized right.


----------



## Camguy

Here's my current collection. I think I need a Nomos.


----------



## Knoc

Force434 said:


> Certainly. These actually came from an Esty seller ("squartucy" is the shop name), who builds custom wooden boxes. I've had him build a few boxes to my spec, but he'll also put custom dividers in any of the boxes he sells. I use cheap-o jewelry pillows from the bay to stuff the slots and hold watches, which works well as long as the slot widths are sized right.


Much appreciated. I'll hit em up on etsy.


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
A slightly better picture with my new addition.


----------



## waterdude

nin. said:


> I gave my brother a 2264 as his birthday present four years ago. He hasn't taken it off of his wrist since. He's obsessed with that watch, and certainly sees no reason whatsoever to replace it with a 2254 or any other watch for that matter.
> Wear it in good health!


That's a wonderful gift. I've always wanted a brother. Do you take in strays?


----------



## Jeep99dad

fantastic collection, we have similar tastes, love every single one of your watches!


gasspasser said:


> My current lineup. It's always a work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

WOW! that JLC is dreamy and 233 on my list for 2014  very nice selection!


nin. said:


> These are the divers that enjoy a permanent spot in the stable.
> After what seemed like ages, I feel no urge or 'need' to get another; It seems that I'm either content or just old.
> 
> View attachment 1396510
> 
> 
> View attachment 1396511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1396512


----------



## nin.

Thank you :-!
Good call on the 233; if you're into PAMs, chances are you're going to love it.


----------



## cajun1970

Upgraded one of the slots since my last post. Now @ 2 iconic Omega's, 2 great JDM Seiko's, and 2 japanese daily/beaters.


----------



## mattcantwin

Went through a recent "house-cleaning", sold off my expensive watches, money went in the bank.

I decided I was fine with the remaining pieces.

In addition to the 6 pictured, I have a DC-67 out for repair and an Omega 41.5mm Skyfall on order.


----------



## tetia

my current collection.next i hope is a VDB









Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ronsabbagh

jdmfetish said:


> Seiko Marinemaster SBDX001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagaz Tsunami DLC Marinemaster Dial & Hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagaz Tsunami DLC Bone Frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SKX007 Black Graphite Cerakote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SKX007 Dark Earth & Sniper Gray Cerakote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 7548 Bead Blasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 7548 Bead Blasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SKX171


Love every one of these. Congrats on a great collection.


----------



## WYBaugh

Here's my latest lineup:


Untitled by wybaugh, on Flickr

I need some black in this collection!


----------



## litlmn

Here's my box. I currently have 1 empty slot to fill...


----------



## jopex

▲ love the box! Great lineup too. :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Updated...


----------



## DM71

DMCBanshee said:


> Updated...


Man, I love your setup! I've been looking for something like this for years. Did you do it yourself or bought it like that? If you don't mind me asking.

Nice collection too!


----------



## DMCBanshee

DM71 said:


> Man, I love your setup! I've been looking for something like this for years. Did you do it yourself or bought it like that? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Nice collection too!


Thanks! I appreciate your comments bro. Yes I do it by myself, I modded a old cabinet.


----------



## akitadog

Well, here is my small collection. I promised to keep only 4 watches. So, in the near future, once I get more funds, will it be a Sinn UX? 

Akitadog, From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## gillmanjr

The updated collection. Its gonna stay this way for a while cause I wear all of these guys. Might add a G-Shock to the drawer just to have one...


----------



## akitadog

Wow, nice watches. I would not know what to wear if I had that many.

Regards,

Akitadog, From the WET coast of BC Canada



DMCBanshee said:


> Updated...


----------



## DMCBanshee

akitadog said:


> Wow, nice watches. I would not know what to wear if I had that many.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog, From the WET coast of BC Canada


Thanks man, It's always a morning quandary to choose a watch!


----------



## arodprn

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks! I appreciate your comments bro. Yes I do it by myself, I modded a old cabinet.


Exquisite cabinetry bro and great watches

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Radar1

Some old, some new. Always growing.


----------



## dsbe90

Sold off a couple but couldn't sit pat, bought the Dagaz just last week


----------



## Roelkalkboel

dsbe90 said:


> Sold off a couple but couldn't sit pat, bought the Dagaz just last week





dsbe90 said:


> Sold off a couple but couldn't sit pat, bought the Dagaz just last week


Love that Dagaz. Enjoy!


----------



## jopex




----------



## gasspasser

Update! Hopefully this bunch stays safe from my flipperitis!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

Here is some updated photo's of the collection.


----------



## mattcantwin

The six below plus a Damasko DC-67 out for repair.


----------



## Fomenko

Newcomers: the Steinhart O1V and the Aramar Artic Ocean.


----------



## cajun1970

Sold the Omega's which were not getting much wrist time. I am a pretty simple/boring/predictable guy. Black dialed Japanese-powered divers make me happy happy happy.


----------



## gasspasser

Nothing new since last update but wanted to share a group shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk0eric

My very small collection. I'm still a poor student!








Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

sk0eric said:


> My very small collection. I'm still a poor student!
> View attachment 1460925
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


Student or not, that's a heck of a collection. You've got some major icons in there. Any chance you're in Calgary?


----------



## sk0eric

***** said:


> Student or not, that's a heck of a collection. You've got some major icons in there. Any chance you're in Calgary?


Edmonton actually. Thank you very much for the compliment!

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart77

After selling off 7 watches this is what the stable is looking like at the moment.... not for too long though, those 7 are funding 2 or 3 new additions!


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Updated April pictures. Cellphone quality....
*









*Bands...

*


----------



## akitadog

A very small collection at this time. I had to get rid of a bunch of expensive watches to pay bills and make room for a new to me Sinn UX SDR.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## forest24018

I am down to 2 plus a beater. Just did not find myself wearing 4/5 watches enough


----------



## FORMULa

It took a while, but here is my current "small" collection...


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece, Athens!!
My current cheap collection...
1.Seiko 5 SNZG15J1 aka Military
2.Vostok Amphibia 710634
3.Seiko SRP309J1 aka Monster


----------



## riseboi

SOTC as of this afternoon. Though, I may have to pull the trigger on a GMT Master II Pepsi (17610) this evening.  Nevermind on the GMT Pepsi. Was just sold. Ughh, but checking account thanks the other buyer. lol


----------



## BarisKiris

My stable. Most likely at it's peak, because I decided to sell 5 of them. (30 is a healthy number for me, so I can wear each of them, at least a day, within 1 month.) If I reach 40 watches, I'm going to see a shrink 

from bottom to top:
1) Mechanicals
2) Seiko line
3) Alba line
4) Casio line
5) The Americans
6) Swiss and Others line
7) Citizen line










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia

Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick

riseboi said:


> SOTC as of this afternoon. Though, I may have to pull the trigger on a GMT Master II Pepsi (17610) this evening.  Nevermind on the GMT Pepsi. Was just sold. Ughh, but checking account thanks the other buyer. lol


Nice collection! How are you liking the Muhle?


----------



## riseboi

Rad Red Brick said:


> Nice collection! How are you liking the Muhle?


Thanks! The movement is fantastic and it's probably my most complimented watch. I love it, but it may be the first to go if I can get a hold a GMT Pepsi. Will need to free up some funds to make it happen.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

riseboi said:


> SOTC as of this afternoon. Though, I may have to pull the trigger on a GMT Master II Pepsi (17610) this evening.  Nevermind on the GMT Pepsi. Was just sold. Ughh, but checking account thanks the other buyer. lol


Sexy collection!!! :-!


----------



## jopex

I'm tired of flipping so I'll leave it as is for a while and work on my wife's collection. 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Terpits




----------



## litlmn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terpits

Holy mackerel that Seebatallion!!

Subscribed! Nice collection gents!


----------



## giosaurus rex

I'm thinking of modding the SKX007. Still debating to do an Omega look to it.


----------



## Dr. Robert

After the big purge of 2010, these are left..........................


----------



## tsimtcu8

Omega PO, Marathon GSAR, Gshock 2310


----------



## Brewddha

Well, I posted the collection way back on page 52 and have been lurking since. Time to update the SOTC I suppose. 

No family shots of the current crop, but here they all are. Sold some since page 52, bought some... I've managed to piece together a collection that I'm pretty satisfied with at the moment. If anything, probably have more than I'm totally comfortable with, but I really like all the pieces I have currently - most of them are keepers. Have learned a lot over the past couple of years through reading and trying - thanks to everyone who posts their watches and their impressions. |>

I don't have all divers - I'll throw in the non-divers as well for fun.

Tactico TC2 - total keeper. Love it, one of my favorites.








Tropik B - really dig it, but still not 100% sure it's a keeper. I always enjoy wearing it, though. 








Raven Vintage 40 - really like it, comfortable, understated. Not sure it's a lifer, but definitely another good one. Wearing it right now, in fact.








Gen2 OM - after selling a Gen1 BM, just had to get another one. I like this one better than my first. Such awesome watches. Keeper for sure.








Archimede Outdoor - love it. Thin, light, barely there, subtle, but cool. Wears super-well, for when I want something less diver-ish. Keeper.








CW C20 Lido - because I can't justify (yet) buying a real Genta design or a VC 222. Jury's still out. There are things I like about it, and things that disappoint me.








Speedmaster Auto (3210.51) - love it. So comfortable, ideal size for my tastes. One of my favorites.








Tissot Navigator (Lemania 5012) - cool vintage piece that is almost as old as me. Love the case shape, size, lightness, Lemania movement, etc.








Seiko Yachtsman (aka UFO) - column-wheel goodness, funky 70s case design, pretty decent timekeeping still. Doesn't get tons of wrist time, but a super watch. 








Cheers!


----------



## gillmanjr

The stable has been almost completely changed in the last few months, only the Pelagos and Moray have been with me long term (and will continue to be)...


----------



## rightrower

after some consolidation and careful purchases with reckless flippings, my collection has stabilised. 










my chrono diver wanna be.










my diver buddies

that's all for now. 

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Looks great on the mesh.


----------



## Brewddha

Nokie said:


> Looks great on the mesh.


Thanks - I really like it on mesh, too. I play around with different straps from time to time, but always end up right back here. One of those watches that looks good on just about any kind of strap, though. Shame that the OEM bracelet is so terrible...


----------



## twintop

Brewddha said:


> Thanks - I really like it on mesh, too. I play around with different straps from time to time, but always end up right back here. One of those watches that looks good on just about any kind of strap, though. Shame that the OEM bracelet is so terrible...


couldn't agree more. The original bracelet really sucks, A real dissapointment to an otherwise outstanding watch.


----------



## jeff wilson

Stable updated photos.
Rolex 









Omega 









Aquadive 









Mixed Divers 









Two more 









The Mrs


----------



## Matt_wool83

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## jeff wilson

Matt_wool83 said:


> All I can say is WOW!


Thanks.


----------



## peacemaker885

Matt_wool83 said:


> All I can say is WOW!


Yup me too. WOW!


----------



## BarisKiris

Wow too, especially for those Omegas.


----------



## jopex

Me three, awesome collection!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks all.


----------



## Kiter

My 'stable'..... I still hanker after a Blumo and an old school Doxa........ And maybe a Tsunami.


----------



## Silmatic

Not too long ago, I posted this photo on the Seiko forum claiming my "collection is complete". Don't get me wrong... I still like these very much, but I can't stop looking at other watches :roll:


----------



## tetia

That is all for now

.









Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_

Here is my humble stable at it's current state. Two more watches are on their way and another two are in production. Which means I'll need a new watchbox pretty soon 

IMG_20140523_180105 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## johnny action




----------



## jopex

Need pepsi or bronze diver.. or both. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

jeff wilson said:


> Stable updated photos.
> Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquadive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mrs


Beautiful and amazing!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

jeff wilson said:


> Stable updated photos.
> Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquadive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mrs


Jeez! 
Wooow is an understatement. 
Man! 
I have nothing to add!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Quicksilver

Lots of movement in my stable over the years but for now I am happy


----------



## thejollywatcher

Mini-stable of SKX007 mods.


----------



## Danny T

Current stable. 3 incoming (ch6 bronzo and 2 Kalmar v2 on pre order )


----------



## powboyz

jeff wilson said:


> Stable updated photos.
> Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquadive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mrs





watchdaddy1 said:


>





Danny T said:


> Current stable. 3 incoming (ch6 bronzo and 2 Kalmar v2 on pre order )


*I feel a lot better now about having 8 divers and looking for a DOXA 5000 to make it 9 .....which I feel is to many.......

you guys rock!

*


----------



## Danny T

Jeff Wilson - your collection is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## mpconley

Very cool collection. Great looking straps.


----------



## kasemo

*
MY MEAGER COLLECTION,LOL!!!*
*PLEASE EXCUSE ME FOR THE POOR PHOTO QUAILTY!
DONT WORRY,I DONT DO PHOTOGRAPHY FOR A LIVING!! LOL
IF I DID, I`D STARVE TO DEATH!
*


----------



## mephisto

a bit all over the map...


----------



## Irishsig




----------



## jopex

Here's updated pic of mine.. want to add some pepsi flavor next.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt_wool83

Keeping it tight Jopex. Nice stable!


----------



## jopex

Matt_wool83 said:


> Keeping it tight Jopex. Nice stable!


Thanks Matt! :beer: O1V will go out eventually too but I don't have any watch plans so far other then skx009 which I'll pick up soon. Maybe Helson SD since I never had one.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad

jopex said:


> Here's updated pic of mine.. want to add some pepsi flavor next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Wow!! Super nice. I particularly like the A1Br and SMP!! Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mine changes a lot. 
I have 3 incoming soon but currently it looks like this 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jopex

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Super nice. I particularly like the A1Br and SMP!! Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice! :beer:
A1B is a real discovery for me. Can't take it off my wrist..



Jeep99dad said:


> Mine changes a lot.
> I have 3 incoming soon but currently it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


And just wow at your collection. Super fine pieces..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDIVER

Nothing crazy, but my current collection as of now, a lot have come and gone in the past year or so but I'm pretty happy with these few for now.................for now.


----------



## UDIVER

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine changes a lot.
> I have 3 incoming soon but currently it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It might change a lot but its never disappointing, they all look great! Brice

That Tudor on the blue canvas looks awesome!


----------



## RICH61703

just the Italians in my collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Jeep99dad said:


>


brb, ordering a green isofrane for my 100 Fathoms...

Awesome collection! That Speedmaster is outstanding.


----------



## James Haury

Not until I muck it out.Plus it stinks right now.


----------



## gasspasser

My stable has been turned upside down AGAIN!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

My updated collection. Too many watches. Not enough wrists.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen

My collection at the moment.









Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

*THE STARTING 5:*














* MY SIXTH MAN*


----------



## Radar1

Probably a good time for an update. As always, some additions, and some subtractions. Please forgive the old Bulova Marine Star. Lot of sentimental value.

Does the Harpoon belong??


----------



## kasemo

Radar1 said:


> Probably a good time for an update. As always, some additions, and some subtractions. Please forgive the old Bulova Marine Star. Lot of sentimental value.
> 
> Does the Harpoon belong??
> 
> View attachment 1535331
> [/QUOTE
> *YES IT DOES,IF YOU WANT TO KEEP UP WITH ME,GOT ONE COMING FROM KEITH!
> JUST KIDDING ABOUT KEEPING UP,YOUR COLLECTION HAS FLOWN BY MINE .*


----------



## Radar1

kasemo said:


> *YES IT DOES,IF YOU WANT TO KEEP UP WITH ME,GOT ONE COMING FROM KEITH!
> JUST KIDDING ABOUT KEEPING UP,YOUR COLLECTION HAS FLOWN BY MINE .*


I am going to need lots of wrist shots please before Keith sells out and I miss that boat... |>


----------



## kasemo

*NEW STARTING 5 PLUS TEAM PHOTO!!!
*


----------



## jojo

My humble Seiko 6105 6309 vintage collection









Jonas

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

gasspasser said:


> My stable has been turned upside down AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*QUICK, PAINLESS!!!! LIVING PROOF THAT AWESOME CAN COME IN SMALLER PACKAGES!!!!!*


----------



## UDIVER

Current


----------



## kca

Decided now was a good time to do this as a few of these will be gone soon. Getting ready for a somewhat significant grail sale that will hopefully net a sbbn015 Tuna and MM300. That's the plan for now at least.










The sentimental keepers box. These were all gifts and/or highly sentimental.










The G's. First up are the frogs.



















Miscellaneous










Almost forgot the one on my wrist.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

I realized that it has been a while since I posted a current SOTC ... which is to say a lot of watches have come and gone in the interim. :-d


----------



## fatalelement

From top to bottom, left to right:

Row 1: 
Seiko SNN241 Chrono
Armida A7 Brass
Seiko SKX007 BB homage(ish, not the exact bezel insert)

Row 2:
Seiko SKA427P1 (Black ion coated BFK)
Pebble (I'm sure this will grind a few people's gears  It's a great device for those in the office or who need to check their phone a lot while doing other stuff)
Luminox Japan Tsunami Aid Fund Tritium diver (it's only on that leather to stretch it out, I think it looks kinda weird off rubber)

Row 3:
Nice Armani watch, Miyota quartz chrono mov't. Gift from the other half, so obviously a keeper.
Fossil chrono, also from the other half, so obviously also a keeper.
Republic B&R homage, which I reviewed in the affordable watches forum. Pretty solid!

Row(?) 4:
Good ol' Deep Blue Protac 1000m. Internally trying to decide between this and the A7 for a weekend of dives.


----------



## tetia

The good...










And the custom homages










Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen

Love that zenith of yours Nice...


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine changes a lot.
> I have 3 incoming soon but currently it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


How do you not pass out from blood loss you must experience from the enormous erection you must get every time you open that case?


----------



## Jeep99dad

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> How do you not pass out from blood loss you must experience from the enormous erection you must get every time you open that case?


It's my blue pill  after 4 hrs I call the doc ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## simen.torstensen

Jeep99dad said:


> It's my blue pill  after 4 hrs I call the doc ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ahh....the blue pill... your best friend when in need to impress, and your worst enemy after the jobb is done....


----------



## RussMurray

At the beginning of the year I was bemoaning the fact that I did not go for a grail when I had the opportunity, however this would have necessitated some rather quick culling and well, I wasn't up to the task. As it turned out the tax man wanted more dough anyway. Trying to stick to the confines of my watch box, I used to go by the motto of one in = one out. Again when it comes to this hobby, discipline has not been my strongest suit either . Nevertheless, it's been great fun so far. One thing I've noticed is that having sampled some micro-brands to date, some of my Seiko's which I once considered "large" appear almost "mid-sized"! I can't say there won't be further purchases this year but I do need to take stock and exercise a little more willpower. Here's my SOTC which is subject to change.


----------



## kasemo

RussMurray said:


> At the beginning of the year I was bemoaning the fact that I did not go for a grail when I had the opportunity, however this would have necessitated some rather quick culling and well, I wasn't up to the task. As it turned out the tax man wanted more dough anyway. Trying to stick to the confines of my watch box, I used to go by the motto of one in = one out. Again when it comes to this hobby, discipline has not been my strongest suit either . Nevertheless, it's been great fun so far. One thing I've noticed is that having sampled some micro-brands to date, some of my Seiko's which I once considered "large" appear almost "mid-sized"! I can't say there won't be further purchases this year but I do need to take stock and exercise a little more willpower. Here's my SOTC which is subject to change.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555445
> View attachment 1555446


*Good lord,gotta a couple** watches lol !!!!!*


----------



## jimbow

RussMurray said:


> At the beginning of the year I was bemoaning the fact that I did not go for a grail when I had the opportunity, however this would have necessitated some rather quick culling and well, I wasn't up to the task. As it turned out the tax man wanted more dough anyway. Trying to stick to the confines of my watch box, I used to go by the motto of one in = one out. Again when it comes to this hobby, discipline has not been my strongest suit either . Nevertheless, it's been great fun so far. One thing I've noticed is that having sampled some micro-brands to date, some of my Seiko's which I once considered "large" appear almost "mid-sized"! I can't say there won't be further purchases this year but I do need to take stock and exercise a little more willpower. Here's my SOTC which is subject to change.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555445
> View attachment 1555446


Great collection! I particularly like the penultimate row on the second photo. They look like vintage models - do you have the model numbers?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

I have this same Casio, which I bought in '85 for use in yacht racing ... for less than 30 bucks. On the first race, my wrist flexing pressed the stop button - unbeknownst to me - and the countdown timer ceased. By the time I realized what had happened, I was a full two minutes from the starting line in light wind. Needless to say, that was a looooonnnngggg race day. :roll:

In disgust, I gave the watch to my wife for wear during her workouts (her Rolex DJ did not seem appropriate for that task). She has been wearing it several times each week for the last 29 years. It has had several battery changes, and is on probably the 8th or 9th strap (still available at the Mart of Wal). It works perfectly for her.

It is, in fact, the oldest surviving watch of the many I have bought over the years.


----------



## heebs

RussMurray said:


> At the beginning of the year I was bemoaning the fact that I did not go for a grail when I had the opportunity, however this would have necessitated some rather quick culling and well, I wasn't up to the task. As it turned out the tax man wanted more dough anyway. Trying to stick to the confines of my watch box, I used to go by the motto of one in = one out. Again when it comes to this hobby, discipline has not been my strongest suit either . Nevertheless, it's been great fun so far. One thing I've noticed is that having sampled some micro-brands to date, some of my Seiko's which I once considered "large" appear almost "mid-sized"! I can't say there won't be further purchases this year but I do need to take stock and exercise a little more willpower. Here's my SOTC which is subject to change.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555445
> View attachment 1555446


Great watches, great collection. Beer soon, perhaps?


----------



## RussMurray

Thanks, the row you are referring to are Seiko Sportsmatics from 1966. The second from the left & one on the far right were watches I purchased for parts but in the end were not parted out. Be that as it may the case backs were switched, so I can not provide a definitive model number. On the far left & third from the left are both model number 7625-8041. The Sportsmatic on the bottom row was made in Oct 1967 and is model no 7625-8260. Unlike the 1966 variants, the crown position on the 1967 model is at 4 o'clock.



jimbow said:


> Great collection! I particularly like the penultimate row on the second photo. They look like vintage models - do you have the model numbers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

iinsic said:


> View attachment 1555551
> 
> 
> I have this same Casio, which I bought in '85 for use in yacht racing ... for less than 30 bucks. On the first race, my wrist flexing pressed the stop button - unbeknownst to me - and the countdown timer ceased. By the time I realized what had happened, I was a full two minutes from the starting line in light wind. Needless to say, that was a looooonnnngggg race day. :roll:
> 
> In disgust, I gave the watch to my wife for wear during her workouts (her Rolex DJ did not seem appropriate for that task). She has been wearing it several times each week for the last 29 years. It has had several battery changes, and is on probably the 8th or 9th strap (still available at the Mart of Wal). It works perfectly for her.
> 
> It is, in fact, the oldest surviving watch of the many I have bought over the years.


They're pretty robust jobbies, eh? I can appreciate your disgust at the moment. This was my first dive watch after getting certified in 77. I think I got new in 79 or 80 and the intersecting thing was it was packaged in a tube of water!


----------



## kasemo

* A close-up of my stable! Watch stable that is!

*


----------



## gasspasser

Another collection update. Hopefully this is it for the rest of the year. I highly doubt it though 
Here's the family photo:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash

And then there were four.


----------



## kasemo

nweash said:


> And then there were four.


*Yea,the 4 horseman though!*


----------



## Monkeynuts

My collection at the minute 
The orange seiko I've just borrowed from my son for the picture as I gave him that one some time ago








quite happy with my collection at the minute and have no watches on my radar yet
squale 50atmos
seiko skx011 modded
armida a7
halios tropik b in green
smiths prs 68
halios Laguna


----------



## jopex

Here is an update on mine after some consolidation..










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mancuniandragon

My box of tricks some anyway.


----------



## kasemo

[
QUOTE=Mancuniandragon;8111032]
View attachment 1567894

My box of tricks some anyway.[/QUOTE]
*Nice array of colors!!!!!!*


----------



## imagwai

Room for a couple more I think!


----------



## kasemo

*Updated my stable with the mighty A1.....
*


----------



## Surfstang2020

kasemo said:


> *Updated my stable with mighty A1.....
> *
> View attachment 1575328


Good looking collection what part of West Virginia are you from ?


----------



## chriscentro

My 3 usual suspects.


----------



## kasemo

Surfstang2020 said:


> Good looking collection what part of West Virginia are you from ?


South Charleston


----------



## THG

Just realized I never posted a family picture here


----------



## Surfstang2020

kasemo said:


> South Charleston


I'm originally from Fairmont been down here in mylrte since I was young also have family in charleston


----------



## Quicksilver

Here is my Mid 2014 collection as of today


----------



## jimbow

Here is my collection so far. Lots of slots still to fill!










Working from left to right, top to bottom they are:

Seiko SNK809
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 8500 38.5mm
Tag Heuer Carrera Heritage 6
Seiko SKX013
Tag Heuer Kirium Chronograph

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated

Theres a TAG Carrera and a couple of straps that the brother is currently using at the moment. Man I never realised I still had so many watches.


----------



## Humanloop

What kind of strap is that on the Benarus? Slick looking.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

My 'school' of (mostly) vintage divers (& 'pre-divers')...


----------



## Luminated

Humanloop said:


> What kind of strap is that on the Benarus? Slick looking.


Thanks its a demin look leather from 'The Leather Project' but if you think it looks good in the photo that's nothing to how it looks in real life, really compliments the bronze case beautifully.


----------



## jopex

Current Stable.. I don't think I'll change it much for the rest of the year.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaneotool

I'm down to six, plus a couple of g-shocks and a suunto core.


----------



## maxcargo

my 3 amigos. only need a seiko tuna, and i'm good


----------



## Quake1028

Can't like that picture enough. Those bookends.....*swoon*.


----------



## SDGenius

My Swiss stable of divers


----------



## CM HUNTER

SDGenius said:


> My Swiss stable of divers
> View attachment 1609720


Great staples you have in your stable. After all of the usual micros, Seiko's, Omega's and Rolexes, it's nice to see the likes of Certina, Mido, Longines, Hamilton, and Rado for a change. Would rather have divers from these manufacturers (and do) than the vast majority of those I see here.


----------



## twintop

SDGenius said:


> My Swiss stable of divers
> View attachment 1609720


Wow, really like that Rado, what type is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hansomegq67

Updated stable cir. 8/2014
Line-up on my signature below


----------



## gasspasser

gasspasser said:


> Another collection update. Hopefully this is it for the rest of the year. I highly doubt it though
> Here's the family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was so wrong! Here's another update!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz

hansomegq67 said:


> Updated stable cir. 8/2014
> Line-up on my signature below


NICE....... 2xO+2xB= sweet!


----------



## powboyz

My six.....sorry for the crappy pic......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard

powboyz said:


> My six.....sorry for the crappy pic......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay I brought my six we can start the trading now..


----------



## powboyz

ApexWildCard said:


> Okay I brought my six we can start the trading now..


Well if I only had a few Sei&*%........ Ouch did I say that.....  your gonna need better beer than that too......


----------



## ApexWildCard

powboyz said:


> Well if I only had a few Sei&*%........ Ouch did I say that.....  your gonna need better beer than that too......


Maybe not better...but you just need to drink more...before we start


----------



## powboyz

gasspasser said:


> I was so wrong! Here's another update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I'm liking that strap... Which GGB model is it??*


----------



## jopex

Here is how my box stands today..










I'll add one more digital/weekend fun watch.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow

Nice! Is that a Seamaster 30 second from the right?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

jimbow said:


> Nice! Is that a Seamaster 30 second from the right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. :beer: Yes it is, vintage sm30. You have a good eye.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pharmao




----------



## scheersmarc

The complete collection :


----------



## DMCBanshee

*My current collection in my DIY modded cabinet.
*









*Straps...
*


----------



## jopex

Here is one updated pic with quartz bond added. I'm kinda in Omega phase at the moment. 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyHarrie

jopex said:


> Current Stable.. I don't think I'll change it much for the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah.. didnt change much at all :roll: hahaha


----------



## jopex

Yeah I knew I typed stupid thing as soon I posted that.. lol!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iam7head

Still keeping the 1 in and 1 out rule, the collection should be staying like this until next year, unless the bonus check(s) comes in early this year :-d

Pretty much the same as last year other than swapping the laco with another Panerai

Can use a Polar Explorer II, GMT Master II Pepsi and JLC Reverso Moonphase ;-)


----------



## powboyz

Stable update.... Think these are my 6 for a while....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia

Hoping to sell 2 of them to update my collection


----------



## estevezj777

Here's my significantly reduced collection - I'm trying to minimize (really! believe me...) it was 3 times more watches. Anywho, in order of appearance from left to right, we have: Seiko 5 Special Edition Automatic Black Dial SRP 433; Citizen CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T; Maratac SR-1 Automatic; Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Reveil; Breitling "Chronomat" Hong Kong Royal Air Force; SEIKO spirit smart EPD SBPA003; Suunto Ambit; ZODIAC Mystérieuse Astrographic; and not present (at the watchmaker's for service) Revue Thommen GMT Power Reserve.


----------



## ref3525




----------



## tfinnan

Bumping b/c of some recent changes/updates to the rotation. This is one of my favorite threads (and a source of inspiration, sometimes unfortunately). 







...and the two requisite G's. 







Have a great Saturday!


----------



## THG




----------



## Irishsig

scheersmarc said:


> The complete collection :


What watch is that with the orange bezel?


----------



## dondi

powboyz said:


> Stable update.... Think these are my 6 for a while....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an outstanding 6 watch collection!!!


----------



## SDGenius

twintop said:


> Wow, really like that Rado, what type is it if you don't mind me asking?


D-Star 200


----------



## jopex

I'm cheating a bit with a few non divers but I have a feeling they won't stay for long (minus speedy, really love that one).










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt_wool83

Latest update:


----------



## bigclive2011

These are mine )


----------



## akitadog

Well, here they are. It is a very small collection, but each serves a purpose for me.

Victorinox Black Ice Dive Master 500 Chrono. An awesome watch with a very good Quartz chrono movement. Very accurate. 0.21 seconds per day fast.
This is my work in the yard \ renovating watch. Had some marks on the bezel when I bought it, but it is one very tough watch.

Marathon TSAR. Quartz. Tiritium etc. Excellent watch. Used primarily as a night watch but has now been replaced by the JDD.

Marathon JDD. Mechanical, but extremely accurate. 1.5 seconds per day fast after 33 days. That is very very good. Better than my previous Omegas etc.
This has become my daily wear watch. Love the size, the fact that is is Tritium, the Arabic numerals, 24 hour chapter ring, and the excellent bezel.

Sinn UX SDR. This was and still is my Grail watch. This watch is absolutely unique. Oil filled. Super build quality. Absolute accuracy. About 8 seconds fast per YEAR. Love Thermal compensated Quartz. This is my time reference. 

So this is my little collection. More than enough for me. Actually I will probably sell the TSAR as I prefer the JDD.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## gshock626

mattcantwin said:


>


Sweet collection! Was this taken today? Are you aware that the U1's crown isn't screwed down all the way?


----------



## mattcantwin

gshock626 said:


> Was this taken today?
> 
> Are you aware that the U1's crown isn't screwed down all the way?


The picture was taken on the 11th of this month and thanks for the heads up on the U1 crown.

I don't recall why it was out at the time of the picture.

I just remembered why the crown was out.

The hands on the U1 were over one another.

I wanted to move them to take the picture and set the time afterwards.


----------



## TysonJones

My little collection minus 21 that aren't pictured.


----------



## batman1345

TysonJones said:


> My little collection minus 21 that aren't pictured.
> View attachment 2102986


Hello from Greece!!
O my God... It is amazing my friend... Good for you!!!  you are man!!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

TysonJones said:


> My little collection minus 21 that aren't pictured.
> View attachment 2102986


Awesome!!!


----------



## BarisKiris

my Japanese collection, 5 brands, 10 categories. Each watch has 1 week wrist time, in a year


----------



## Fullers1845

^Now that's impressive!


----------



## Drudge

Just a couple orange divers today


----------



## powboyz

dondi said:


> That is an outstanding 6 watch collection!!!


Thanks...its now 7 with a Aquadive BS 300 DLC added.....and I don't count the frogman.....


----------



## mrmike

Well Jeff, I suppose you raised the bar a wee bit. Nice, man.



jeff wilson said:


> Stable updated photos.
> Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquadive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mrs


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sarasate




----------



## Floydboy

sarasate said:


> View attachment 2191130
> View attachment 2191138


Awesome collection


----------



## Heljestrand

Realize I have too much of the same...a Longines Conquest GMT will soon arrive and then a few will leave and my "collection" will be a bit more diversified. Need a dress watch perhaps.........


----------



## alex79

Voilà


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## estevezj777

Wow!


----------



## Jeep99dad

DMCBanshee said:


>


Punaise!!! 
Tu crois pas que peut être tu as un problème?? Je sais pas... Un petit quand même


----------



## Jeep99dad

alex79 said:


> Voilà


Cette Daytona!!  super.


----------



## powboyz

sarasate said:


> View attachment 2191130
> View attachment 2191138





DMCBanshee said:


>


I love coming here every now and then and seeing collections like these.....takes the guilt away for the 7-8 divers I have........ 
OORAH gentlemen !


----------



## alex79

Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise!!!
> Tu crois pas que peut être tu as un problème?? Je sais pas... Un petit quand même


Un gros problème je dirais même, la boîte n'est pas peinte !! Ça ne met pas en valeur les 8 montres qui sont dans la boîte.


----------



## Heljestrand

What a DIFFERENCE a week makes...ALL of these are GONE from my home/wrist. replaced with two simple Longines....... a Legend Diver and a Conquest GMT. Much happier and they all went to good homes.



Heljestrand said:


> Realize I have too much of the same...a Longines Conquest GMT will soon arrive and then a few will leave and my "collection" will be a bit more diversified. Need a dress watch perhaps.........


----------



## DMCBanshee

Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise!!!
> Tu crois pas que peut être tu as un problème?? Je sais pas... Un petit quand même


Hey Brice, Je ne suis pas certain si j'ai un problème, c'est pourquoi j'ai poser la question ici: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hey-doctor-do-you-think-i-have-problem-1299954.html#post10461018

Hahaha!



powboyz said:


> I love coming here every now and then and seeing collections like these.....takes the guilt away for the 7-8 divers I have........
> OORAH gentlemen !


I'd prefer to downsize my collection and have nice Divers like you own!



alex79 said:


> Un gros problème je dirais même, la boîte n'est pas peinte !! Ça ne met pas en valeur les 8 montres qui sont dans la boîte.


----------



## Fomenko

Still have all my 44 mm. I should sell a couple (and I WILL do it), but I can never decide which ones... :think:


----------



## psweeting

Quick iPhone pic now that I have all my watches back.










Top row - Explorer 2 - Ploprof - Omega Speedmaster Pro 2004 Racing Dial LE

Bottom - Blue Monster - SuperOcean 42 - 6105-8110 (birth year and month)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## Fomenko

Nice! A lot of one of a kind straps there..!

You wear them even in summer months? I thought FL was more a bracelet place...


----------



## practicalwatch




----------



## watermanxxl

Fomenko said:


> Nice! A lot of one of a kind straps there..!
> 
> You wear them even in summer months? I thought FL was more a bracelet place...


Thanks... I'm a huge fan of "exotic straps". A great strap really "elevates" the look of a watch.
You're right about the "South Florida heat"; I tend to wear bracelets and rubber during the summer months... But, an "exotic strap" us my 1st option considering what "watch/strap combo" to wear for the day.


----------



## jackoliowen

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## dondi

jackoliowen said:


> Merry Christmas 


Can I ask what the white dialed watch is on the 2nd row at the far right? Looks sweet


----------



## gasspasser

Happy Holidays! Here's my current collection 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

gasspasser said:


> Happy Holidays! Here's my current collection


A sublime 4-watch collection. b-)

A little bit of "everything." Kudos :-!


----------



## jackoliowen

dondi said:


> Can I ask what the white dialed watch is on the 2nd row at the far right? Looks sweet


Hi, that's the Seiko world timer

Jack


----------



## DeskDiver009

With a new Christmas addition.


----------



## gasspasser

thejollywatcher said:


> A sublime 4-watch collection. b-)
> 
> A little bit of "everything." Kudos :-!


Thanks!


----------



## dinexus

The last time my box was full, it contained these six divers. Between tool, travel, beach and dress options, there's some nice variation here, if I don't say so myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

dinexus said:


> The last time my box was full, it contained these six divers. Between tool, travel, beach and dress options, there's some nice variation here, if I don't say so myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice collection, especially that top row... right up my alley


----------



## Jeep99dad

wow! Incredible rotation!!!

hoping to add that Ti Bathy next year! ;-)


gasspasser said:


> Happy Holidays! Here's my current collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy

gasspasser said:


> Happy Holidays! Here's my current collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure awesomeness. But you sold the Batman? I loved that one.


----------



## dondi

jackoliowen said:


> Hi, that's the Seiko world timer
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack  Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Decided to take some new pics of the entire stable, including a couple due for a refurb (at the front of the pic). Unfortunately my new Peli is too small to carry all of them.


----------



## MattyMac

here they are...


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## alex79

MattyMac said:


> here they are...


With this 4 you don't need a fifth , nice collection !


----------



## alex79

Short update, I've been letting go few watches to finally keep my 3 favourite








Then I had to add a pilot to ensure a smooth rotation  so here's the 4 guys I decided to keep, yet I made a deal with myself for keeping 4 watches max ( let's see if I can keep that commitment )


----------



## BennySkoo

Im sooo blown away by this collection.


----------



## gasspasser

I think I'm good for awhile. I also finally got a winder (sorry for the poor iPhone pic)!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

gasspasser said:


> I think I'm good for awhile. I also finally got a winder (sorry for the poor iPhone pic)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good there. I was hoping you'd flip that EZM cause I need me a SINN. Ha.


----------



## gasspasser

Knoc said:


> Looking good there. I was hoping you'd flip that EZM cause I need me a SINN. Ha.


Sorry dude! I'm trying real hard to stop flipping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

gasspasser said:


> I think I'm good for awhile. I also finally got a winder (sorry for the poor iPhone pic)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection. Well balanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

gasspasser said:


> Sorry dude! I'm trying real hard to stop flipping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be hard pressed as well, solid collection there.
I'll see how you feel after Basel 2015.


----------



## Floydboy

Aside from a G-shock beater and an Orient Pilot I keep for sentimental reasons, I have finally reached my goal of a 3 watch rotation I think I can be happy with for awhile. We shall see how long that lasts. 








Orient OS300








Resco Patriot








Seiko SBBN017


----------



## powboyz

Floydboy said:


> We shall see how long that lasts.


*2 weeks...... *


----------



## powboyz

My fab five...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy

powboyz said:


> *2 weeks...... *


Haha. I'd probably bet the under on that.


----------



## Floydboy

powboyz said:


> My fab five...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure Awesomeness Jack.


----------



## powboyz

Floydboy said:


> Pure Awesomeness Jack.


Thanks man... sold a lot over the last 2 years to get these... 3 are safe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

powboyz said:


> My fab five...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Congratulations!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz

batman1345 said:


> Awesome!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Thanks Man!


----------



## batman1345

powboyz said:


> batman1345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Thanks Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Pictures from this morning...

*


----------



## powboyz

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pictures from this morning...
> 
> *


Pure Awesomeness........


----------



## DMCBanshee

powboyz said:


> Pure Awesomeness........


Thanks Jack!!


----------



## batman1345

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pictures from this morning...
> 
> *


Look great!! I have only two watches...  I am jealous... 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

batman1345 said:


> Look great!! I have only two watches. I am jealous...


Don't be!I just flipped several pieces to consolidate down to a few prime pieces.A collection this size would drive me insane trying to decide what to wear.


----------



## alex79

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pictures from this morning...
> 
> *


Is it still growing?


----------



## ZASKAR36




----------



## mojojojo

About 3/4ths


----------



## riseboi

Set for now. Time to go back on hiatus.


----------



## DMCBanshee

batman1345 said:


> Look great!! I have only two watches...  I am jealous...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


2 it's a good start!



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Don't be!I just flipped several pieces to consolidate down to a few prime pieces.A collection this size would drive me insane trying to decide what to wear.


I agree, each morning is a hard choice 



alex79 said:


> Is it still growing?


Yes, Unfortunatly for my wallet...


----------



## Chad072

Not as impressive as some on here, but it keeps me busy.










When I want to change it up a bit...


----------



## JayVeeez

I did 1-by-1 because they are so dang hard to get together. Here's what I'm currently rocking! 

Sorry, I edited this to add the U212. Had too many lagers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UDIVER

*
^^^ JayVeeez*

Wow! your taste is right up my alley, I love every piece!

Awesome collection my friend, well done! |>


----------



## flying.fish

What is the 3rd one?


----------



## UDIVER

flying.fish said:


> What is the 3rd one?


http://www.arctos.info/watch_sekm.html


----------



## mdsaitto

sometimes less is more
and this is the case, you covered all the corners with appropriate solid pieces



Chad072 said:


> Not as impressive as some on here, but it keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I want to change it up a bit...


----------



## Mancuniandragon

I had to do it


----------



## JayVeeez

flying.fish said:


> What is the 3rd one?


Thanks for asking. It is in fact an Arctos SEKM, as our friend UDIVER pointed out. To most, it might look like a modified Helson, but it was one of the 1st of this iteration. Not sure where the case is machined, likely China, but it is finished and fully assembled in Germany. So, it is a legit German even though some would beg to differ. Some differences from Helson is that it does not have drilled lugs which is a slight tragedy. But, the bracelet is the absolut best available, trumping my Kemmner and several others. The fact it is 24mm thick all the way, w/ divers extension and micro-adjustments makes it top notch. On a strap its your usual door knob knocker. But, that bracelet, awesome clear dial, super-clear crystal, and deeeeep grey dial will dry out your tongue if you look long enough.

At any rate, its surely a novelty as I believe there are only 100 stainless, and 100 PVD. This is my 3rd, and I'm hanging on this time hopefully! Here are a few "oldies snaps"...


----------



## tetia




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## GoBuffs11

tetia said:


>


Very cool. What size is that Zenith?


----------



## Jeep99dad

tetia said:


>


What an amazing trio


----------



## batman1345

tetia said:


>


Hahaha finally, after thousands homages... A panerai!! Congratulations Stefan!! Looks great!! Zenith is 40mm... But the first zenith was 38mm... Something like that if I remember...


----------



## tetia

Yes my friend,correct.Now i am waiting to buy AGAIN a PO 8500 and i am done.Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## batman1345

tetia said:


> Yes my friend,correct.Now i am waiting to buy AGAIN a PO 8500 and i am done.Thank you all for your kind words


You are crazy... Rolex GMT?


----------



## tetia

Sold to fund the Panerai


----------



## batman1345

tetia said:


> Sold to fund the Panerai


Nice! Panerai is better than Rolex... Great choice!! Have a good day Stefan


----------



## alex79

You meant you prefer Pam over Rolex


----------



## Norm S

Since it is the diver subforum, ill post just those. 








"Bro, do you even dive?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

My diver stable as of today... I should sell the Aramar and the Steinhart, since I never wear them.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Fomenko said:


> My diver stable as of today... I should sell the Aramar and the Steinhart, since I never wear them.


Awesome and diverse collection. Didn't you used to have a few Magrette's as well? I would never wear the Aramar or Steinhart either with your other watches in the box.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Fomenko said:


> My diver stable as of today... I should sell the Aramar and the Steinhart, since I never wear them.


Considering the rest of the bunch I can see why.


----------



## Fomenko

GoBuffs11 said:


> Awesome and diverse collection. Didn't you used to have a few Magrette's as well? I would never wear the Aramar or Steinhart either with your other watches in the box.


Still have the Magrettes! ;-) 
These are my pure divers... those are something else!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU




----------



## mesaboogie18

Benarus Moray 40, Omega PO 2201.50, Tudor BB 79220B


----------



## Jeep99dad

mesaboogie18 said:


> Benarus Moray 40, Omega PO 2201.50, Tudor BB 79220B
> 
> View attachment 3629770
> 
> View attachment 3629778
> 
> View attachment 3629786
> 
> View attachment 3629794


Love this trio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mesaboogie18

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this trio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, Jeep99dad. I love it too!


----------



## gillmanjr

The current stable...


----------



## sarasate

Some of my divers currently (or relatively) stable.


----------



## pamaro

my "small" collection.


----------



## akitadog

Only a few watches in my collection, but then, having too many only makes choosing what to wear way more difficult. 

The Marathon JDD and the TSAR are both evening/night wear watches. Mind you, the JDD also gets a lot of daytime wear.

The Victorinox Divemaster 500 Black Ice Chrono is my beater watch to wear working outside, renovations etc. Love the quartz movement in this watch. Very accurate. 

The Omega Seamaster is my going out dress watch. A longtime friend, and recently returned from a complete overhaul. Looking and working like a brand new watch.

The Damasko DA-373 is my other daily wear watch. I usually switch between this one and the JDD, as they are both mechanical and I like to keep then well wound by wearing them.

Well, as they say "That's all folks"...............

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## chriscentro

here's mine


----------



## alvinpatrick

akitadog said:


> Only a few watches in my collection, but then, having too many only makes choosing what to wear way more difficult.
> 
> The Marathon JDD and the TSAR are both evening/night wear watches. Mind you, the JDD also gets a lot of daytime wear.
> 
> The Victorinox Divemaster 500 Black Ice Chrono is my beater watch to wear working outside, renovations etc. Love the quartz movement in this watch. Very accurate.
> 
> The Omega Seamaster is my going out dress watch. A longtime friend, and recently returned from a complete overhaul. Looking and working like a brand new watch.
> 
> The Damasko DA-373 is my other daily wear watch. I usually switch between this one and the JDD, as they are both mechanical and I like to keep then well wound by wearing them.
> 
> Well, as they say "That's all folks"...............
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


Me thinks you should start a "my isofrane collection" thread.


----------



## HGID

Started 18 months ago... Never looked back .

Zenith El Primero full calendar and chrono,
JLC home time,
AP 15049ST.O.1136ST.02
Grand Seiko SBGR057


----------



## MattyMac

:-!


----------



## tetia




----------



## thejollywatcher

My MKII stable. One for each day of the week.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Once Again, I share my ****... Constantly changing pieces.

Starting with the Top Left
1 Row: Invicta SeaSpider, Armida A8, Helson Sharkdiver 42mm, Marathon JSAR, Benarus Megalodon, RedSea Holestone, Maranez Layan, Boschett Cave Dweller II, Boschett Harpoon, SKX399, 7002-7001, Orient SK, Poljot Aviator, G/f Swiss Legend, GranPa Watch

2 Row: Orient Planet, Barbos Marine Blue, Deep Blue T100 Daynight, Borealis Scout Sniper, Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto, Benarus Remora 2, Boschett Cave Dweller LE, 6309-7040 Soxa Mod, Artego 500m, Perigaum Pro Diver GMT, Citizen 2100, MM Homage, WeWood Kappa Army, Daydate Homage, G/f Fossil

3 Row: Vostok Komandirskie Tank, SKX007, Deep Blue Juggernaut, Invicta Extreme Speedway, 6309-7040 Camo Mod, Vostok Komandirskie 3AKA3 Tank, Unlisted UL1219, Poljot Sturmanskie Volmax, Invicta 0621, Suunto Core, Vostok Komandirskie, MWC Diver, Submariner Homage, Cheap Homage, G/f Invicta


----------



## bvc2005

DMCBanshee said:


> Once Again, I share my ****... Constantly changing pieces.
> 
> Starting with the Top Left
> 1 Row: Invicta SeaSpider, Armida A8, Helson Sharkdiver 42mm, Marathon JSAR, Benarus Megalodon, RedSea Holestone, Maranez Layan, Boschett Cave Dweller II, Boschett Harpoon, SKX399, 7002-7001, Orient SK, Poljot Aviator, G/f Swiss Legend, GranPa Watch
> 
> 2 Row: Orient Planet, Barbos Marine Blue, Deep Blue T100 Daynight, Borealis Scout Sniper, Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto, Benarus Remora 2, Boschett Cave Dweller LE, 6309-7040 Soxa Mod, Artego 500m, Perigaum Pro Diver GMT, Citizen 2100, MM Homage, WeWood Kappa Army, Daydate Homage, G/f Fossil
> 
> 3 Row: Vostok Komandirskie Tank, SKX007, Deep Blue Juggernaut, Invicta Extreme Speedway, 6309-7040 Camo Mod, Vostok Komandirskie 3AKA3 Tank, Unlisted UL1219, Poljot Sturmanskie Volmax, Invicta 0621, Suunto Core, Vostok Komandirskie, MWC Diver, Submariner Homage, Cheap Homage, G/f Invicta


Just one word: WOW!

OK, 2 words: Amazing!

3 (last one): Spectacular

Can I come over and play?

Please...


----------



## DMCBanshee

bvc2005 said:


> Just one word: WOW!
> 
> OK, 2 words: Amazing!
> 
> 3 (last one): Spectacular
> 
> Can I come over and play?
> 
> Please...


Thanks man!


----------



## Goshin




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I just do not see how you guys with HUGE collections do it?I'm down to 4 automatics & 2 quartz drive right now & still sit in front of the winder trying to decide which one to wear!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Goshin said:


>


WOW! Thats my kind of Diver pieces!!


----------



## Mancuniandragon

DMCBanshee said:


> WOW! Thats my king of diver pieces!!


Thats not a stable its a Bloody RANCH


----------



## iam7head

Missing a Panerai 000 and a few g shocks but its pretty much the same as last year 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

These three on the way,


----------



## mesaboogie18

My divers:

Omega SMP PO 2201.50, Omega SMP 2551.80, Tudor Black Bay 79220B


----------



## blowfish89

A few months ago - 

Now (after selling a few, and putting the cheapies/gifts/sentimental watches in a separate box) - 
Prominently missing are my Orient Yellow Mako, Vostok Orange Scuba Dude and G. Gerlach Lux-Sport (in other box).
I'm planning a diver upgrade next - maybe sell the Stowa and add a Sinn U1..
Going all-out for a blue Pelagos will also be given some thought, but not likely to happen for another year.


----------



## mojojojo

SS divers, dress watches and miscellaneous


----------



## BarisKiris

Here is the last status of my collection.


----------



## riseboi




----------



## GoBuffs11

riseboi said:


>


Love this collection. 3 of my favorites: PAM, White Explorer II, and the Blue Planet Ocean


----------



## richnyc

My recent treesome:


----------



## wellyite

My humble little collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

wellyite said:


> My humble little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Humble collection?Superb,well balanced small collection.SOOOOO nice to see,these HUGE collections hurt my head.


----------



## wellyite

Thanks mate! I think this will remain static for a while. I'm not a flipper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool

I have these six right now, along with a seiko 007 and monster.

Something needs to be sold though..


----------



## alex79

shaneotool said:


> I have these six right now, along with a seiko 007 and monster.
> 
> Something needs to be sold though..


Keep it all, nice collection man

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham

My Dive watches.


----------



## woodruffm

Quick pic of my dive watch collection.


----------



## DMCBanshee

woodruffm said:


> Quick pic of my dive watch collection.


Nice dive watches! Which model is the top second one?


----------



## alex79

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice dive watches! Which model is the top second one?


Looks like a crepas to me?


----------



## woodruffm

alex79 said:


> Looks like a crepas to me?


Yeah, spot on. The Crepas Scuba 500.


----------



## tundif

12 watch limit for me.


----------



## Dedmanzhand

My Japanese collection...


----------



## Fomenko

My Magrette stable today... 
Not only I didn't sell any of the old ones, but I had to buy the MPP All Black before they were all sold. 
Six now, and that's it! :rodekaart


----------



## Spunwell

Fomenko said:


> My Magrette stable today...
> Not only I didn't sell any of the old ones, but I had to buy the MPP All Black before they were all sold.
> Six now, and that's it! :rodekaart


Great watches, but the picture with the kitty is the best!


----------



## tetia

Latest update with the Omega(again)










From Outer Space


----------



## guy0783

My small dive collection....not sure if you all consider a vintage Seamaster DeVille a diver. The Rotary Super 41 is a Super Compressor.


----------



## guy0783

A stainless cal. 502 Seamaster I picked up yesterday, and a gold-capped cal. 351 Seamaster I neglected to include in the above post....


----------



## alex79

Hello guys, my mini stable 

A chrono 
A diver 
A flieger 
A dress watch

Some pics









All together


----------



## kasemo

*Current Stable,but soon to change lol.......*


----------



## HIPdeluxe

These...









...and this 'in progress'...


----------



## blowfish89

How do I go from five to four (want to add a Tudor BB/Pelagos next) ?
Edit: Damasko on the chopping block.


----------



## kasemo

kasemo said:


> *Current Stable,but soon to change lol.......*


UPDATED STABLE.....


----------



## tetia

Also update stable










From Outer Space


----------



## Drudge

Some from my Seiko diver collection:


----------



## tetia

Update the stable










From Outer Space


----------



## E52

tetia said:


> Update the stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Outer Space


polu wraios ! paaaaara polu wraios !


----------



## wellyite

tetia said:


> Update the stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Outer Space


Wow! Some very nice pieces there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83

Thought I'd post an updated stable pic. The collection has changed somewhat in order to land my Grail Ploprof. Sad to have seen some awesome pieces go but it was worth it!

2014:









2015:









2016:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Love the Sicura mini-collection! |>



Matt_wool83 said:


> Thought I'd post an updated stable pic. The collection has changed somewhat in order to land my Grail Ploprof. Sad to have seen some awesome pieces go but it was worth it!


----------



## Matt_wool83

thejollywatcher said:


> Love the Sicura mini-collection! |>


Thanks! At one point it was more of a Sicura massive-collection . Considering trying to get back some of the rare pieces I let go...


----------



## WeBeCinYa

2016:







[/QUOTE]

Is that a Pelican case? If so which model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool

WeBeCinYa said:


> 2016:
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Is that a Pelican case? If so which model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like a pelican 1200. makes a great watch box


----------



## Matt_wool83

shaneotool said:


> looks like a pelican 1200. makes a great watch box


Correct! Looks like you made a better job of making it into a watch box than my pi$$ poor effort


----------



## stevie_b

My one and only.


----------



## thejames1

Tough to get a good shot of the box, but here we go! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Silmatic

Just playing around with some new straps. I was going to offload a couple but I can't bring myself to it :-d


----------



## chriscentro

Here's mine


----------



## HIPdeluxe

_*"Ye Olden Divers"...

*_


----------



## heebs

HIPdeluxe said:


> _*"Ye Olden Divers"...
> 
> *_
> View attachment 6788554


Oh man. I need to sit down! What a fantastic group you have there!


----------



## James Haury

Stable? I don't even have a horse! If I did though I would have to muck it out before I showed it to anyone.:-(


----------



## watchimus

A variation of Box 1 ...










Sent from my L39h using Tapatalk


----------



## JShea

CW c60 600, Baume Mercier, Oris Aquis grey tungsten, 1st pic changed the Chris Ward to a mesh, I think looks better than the leather.


----------



## Mike Omer

Down to 2 divers.


----------



## Zweig

Not my entire collection, but my most important watches:


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## 2Legit

View attachment 7516002


----------



## cajun1970

Simple, simple, simple....


----------



## eric198324

shaneotool said:


> looks like a pelican 1200. makes a great watch box


Wow, absolutely amazing collection. I really like what you put together in that box. Maybe one day...


----------



## gom819

Wow, what a collection. Very nice!


----------



## kamonjj

Only 2 left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool

eric198324 said:


> Wow, absolutely amazing collection. I really like what you put together in that box. Maybe one day...


Thanks. 
I'd really like to pare down the collection as I don't feel like they are all getting adequate wrist time. I haven't been able to make myself sell any yet though.


----------



## thejames1

kamonjj said:


> Only 2 left
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did get the Rolex! Two very nice watches! Which one is your favorite?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## eric198324

shaneotool said:


> Thanks.
> I'd really like to pare down the collection as I don't feel like they are all getting adequate wrist time. I haven't been able to make myself sell any yet though.


Haha, I'd love to help, but I've looked at that photo a few times and don't really know where to start either. Having no emotional attachment to your collection, I would say let the Sinn, Tudor Chrono, and PO go. You'd still have a great collection and some cash in your pocket.


----------



## rhaykal

I might have a problem. This is just my micros.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-three-watch-collection-sotc-2016-a-3083762.html


----------



## HarambeeStar

shaneotool said:


> looks like a pelican 1200. makes a great watch box


Wow! How do you even decide how to rotate between those fantastic pieces?


----------



## thejollywatcher

My current mish mash.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## DeskDiver009

New family photo


----------



## heebs

thejollywatcher said:


> My current mish mash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


What a great set! I chased after a PRS-17c for many years with no luck.


----------



## THG

Current state, mostly divers and seikos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

The collection as it stands, after a sell off and some shuffling.


The Gs


----------



## Deegan42

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Tool divers, and a Monaco thrown in


----------



## watermanxxl

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 8446546
> 
> 
> Tool divers, and a Monaco thrown in


nice...


----------



## Danny S

Not the *current* stable so much. More like where I was at one point. (my colorful jellybean period)


----------



## kasemo

My current collection.....


----------



## Noemi97

My current collection, selling 3 of these on the forums, but this is it for now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970

Simple, simple, simple. 2 Seiko's and 2 Citizens...


----------



## horrij1

Left to right
1. Maratac mid-pilot
2. Raven Vintage 40mm
3. Omega Seamaster pro (quartz)
4. Omega Speedmaster pro
5. Panerai PAM00114


----------



## JMart

Noemi97 said:


> View attachment 8785706


Woah, woah, woah, tone it down with all that color man. That Longines is burnin my eyes. Love your collection.


----------



## thejames1

Noemi97 said:


> My current collection, selling 3 of these on the forums, but this is it for now.
> 
> View attachment 8785706
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that top row!

Sent from my S7


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 8446546
> 
> 
> Tool divers, and a Monaco thrown in


*Heavy breathing


----------



## Noemi97

thejames1 said:


> Love that top row!
> 
> Sent from my S7


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm

Lot's of comings and goings over the last year, but things have settled down and this is where I'm at currently....


----------



## omega1300

woodruffm said:


> Lot's of comings and goings over the last year, but things have settled down and this is where I'm at currently....
> 
> View attachment 8877930


Nice collection. Those Breitling SOH's are nice!


----------



## woodruffm

omega1300 said:


> Nice collection. Those Breitling SOH's are nice!


Thanks pal, much appreciated.


----------



## 2Legit

woodruffm said:


> Lot's of comings and goings over the last year, but things have settled down and this is where I'm at currently....
> 
> View attachment 8877930


Some great pieces Woody....you are definitely a man after my own heart. As you're aware, I own many of the same watches, but seeing your complete collection makes me laugh in that you also own many of the pieces that I'd like to acquire over the next few years. Really don't think our tastes could be any more similar :-d.

Gentleman WIS that I work with has a Blue Breitling SOH Chrono so I've had the opportunity to handle it in person. Never owned a Breitling personally, but if I did, it would be one of those. Also incredibly jealous of your BS500 and Pelagos. Thought I was close to landing a mint used MM300 (SBDX001), but unfortunately turned out to be a scam.

Wear them in good health and give me a heads up if you plan to move any of them!


----------



## woodruffm

2Legit said:


> Some great pieces Woody....you are definitely a man after my own heart. As you're aware, I own many of the same watches, but seeing your complete collection makes me laugh in that you also own many of the pieces that I'd like to acquire over the next few years. Really don't think our tastes could be any more similar :-d.
> 
> Gentleman WIS that I work with has a Blue Breitling SOH Chrono so I've had the opportunity to handle it in person. Never owned a Breitling personally, but if I did, it would be one of those. Also incredibly jealous of your BS500 and Pelagos. Thought I was close to landing a mint used MM300 (SBDX001), but unfortunately turned out to be a scam.
> 
> Wear them in good health and give me a heads up if you plan to move any of them!


.

Thanks Jordan, appreciate it mate. I was having some crazy thoughts earlier about decimating the collection to go after a Rolex DSSD, I think they've passed now though, would be a shame to do it, especially after the effort in getting the collection to where it is today.


----------



## 2Legit

woodruffm said:


> .
> 
> Thanks Jordan, appreciate it mate. I was having some crazy thoughts earlier about decimating the collection to go after a Rolex DSSD, I think they've passed now though, would be a shame to do it, especially after the effort in getting the collection to where it is today.


A grail piece no doubt, but i would personally have a hard time reverting back to one, or a couple, watch(es). Chase that Bronzo BS100 with applied markers....cheaper, but I'm sure it'll be harder to find!


----------



## Monkeynuts

My small collection 
halios tropik b green, halios puck , sinn u1, js watch co sif nart ,doxa 1200t , aquadive gmt


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

My wife sent me this and asked if I ever put the watches I have in the box they are sitting on...


----------



## heebs

EMVAMPYRE said:


> My wife sent me this and asked if I ever put the watches I have in the box they are sitting on...


Stunning collection! I wouldn't want to hide any of those from sight. Must be tough deciding to wear every morning.


----------



## Mhutchuk

As it stands today.... Minus my Grail that is awaiting collection when i go back to UK in a couple of weeks. 50th Birthday present  have to wear it back to avoid the customs men!!









Bottom left missing - thats the BEATER spot that is on my wrist... same as 2nd row first left citizen (lent to 15yo son for 3 months - now its scratched up so now a beater !!)


----------



## climbsmountains86

Minus an armida a1 and alpina extreme diver, both of which will be flipped soon.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Minus a few of the truly beaten up....


----------



## Femur77

Current little rotation.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

***** said:


> Stunning collection! I wouldn't want to hide any of those from sight. Must be tough deciding to wear every morning.


Thanks! I do just pick and choose depending what I'm up to on any given day. Not seen are a couple old Breitling's, a couple older Omegas and my main work watches a Kobold Phantom Tactical and my trusty 2006 vintage GSAR.


----------



## Namotu




----------



## mda13x

Great Shot!!


----------



## THG

I just had a mini mini GTG today with the fellow WIS community in Delhi...great chat and friendliest of chaps. Looking forward to the upcoming GTG
Here aré some pics


----------



## heatharnold

Just changed from last week.


----------



## Malice 146

Last spot in the box is for my preordered Doxa 300 Searambler reissue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Sold the Milgauss and PAM 000

Replaced them with 372 Luminor and blue Pelagos.

Turtle was from earlier this year as well, the sub, speedy and radiomir are all keepers.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My diver family is a little unimaginative, with Seikos (SRP641/653/655 and a Ninja Tuna SBBN035), plus an Orient Mforce Delta and Deep Blue Sea Ram....beyond those (not pictured), I have several pilot and ABC watches.......most recent addition is the Deep Blue - just added the white strap and am loving it.....I realize it is a Chinese/Hong Kong Frankenstein combo watch, but it is still an incredible value, with 500m WR, Sapphire and that crazy yellow dial!....like it so much I may get a Ram Chrono if I kind find one priced right!


----------



## wellyite

DaveandStu said:


> Minus a few of the truly beaten up....


Holy smokes, Dave. You have some great pieces there brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Thanks Welly...have traded one Z and sold the Seiko bullet...and added this amazing piece to the herd from Broadside...hes a top fella from across the pond!! see you soon mate.,finally finished the crop!!!


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Double post


----------



## Malice 146

DaveandStu said:


> Minus a few of the truly beaten up....





woodruffm said:


> Lot's of comings and goings over the last year, but things have settled down and this is where I'm at currently....
> 
> View attachment 8877930


Love these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Divers









Everything else









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

my black bezeled babies, there's another couple more divers but they ain't black


----------



## HarambeeStar

My happy stable 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

I thought I was crazy.
I found my people..

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## valuewatchguy

thejames1 said:


> Divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That white dial black bezel halios is awesome......when the time comes you know who to PM right?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

valuewatchguy said:


> That white dial black bezel halios is awesome......when the time comes you know who to PM right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have been hearing that a lot about this one. I think it is my third oldest piece. Grab one if you see it come up! Such a great design, and the white dial stands out in the collection.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

The collection so far.


----------



## thejames1

HarambeeStar said:


> My happy stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection! Love those pelican cases

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Undiversified


----------



## climbsmountains86

Longines and Halios will likely go. CW Trident punches above its weight.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

As of today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart77

This is the current state of my collection, i think the Black Monster could end up departing and making room for something brass, but the rest i'm pretty happy with


----------



## Maddog1970

As of today, with a space to fill.....divers on the top, pil/Mils and ABCs on the unseen bottom....


----------



## Thevenin

Minus my DW5030C, GXW-56 and Suunto Core with which I skin desk dive too...









View attachment 10956514


----------



## machlo




----------



## uniontex777

Wrong Post


----------



## Mreal75

I love how the Seiko Tuna is such a staple in so many collections. The pinnacle of grab-and-go quartz divers!


----------



## orangeface




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Well over a year without a post & several newish attempts at replacement it's good to see the legacy threads kept alive...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Quick SOTC...My 9 year anniversary is fast approaching & I plan a full on SOTC thread but for now I wanted to bump the Legacy Thread...
Gone now are ALL the boat anchors I was kidding myself I loved,except for the Deep Blue but it wears smaller than the specs thanks to short,deeply curved lugs....Replaced by smaller,MUCH more comfortable pieces,each was chosen with 1 thing in mind..Being MY "Go To" choice above all others in any given style or color...
Not shown are Quartz/Hand Wind(5 pieces)...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Some of them


----------



## Grinderman

My pretty random collection at the moment . Wouldn't mind picking up a piece with alittle more color in the near future .


----------



## Grinderman

My pretty random collection at the moment . Wouldn't mind picking up a piece with alittle more color in the near future .
View attachment 13197117


----------



## Maddog1970

Current rotation...









On the bubble and maybe punting....









And on the wrist as heading to the gym!


----------



## Maddog1970

this double post glitch is getting tiresome


----------



## ronsabbagh

Maddog1970 said:


> Current rotation...
> 
> View attachment 13210839
> 
> 
> On the bubble and maybe punting....
> 
> View attachment 13210841
> 
> 
> And on the wrist as heading to the gym!
> 
> View attachment 13210843


Very nice.

Glad to see the Muhle and the DOXA chrono along with the heavy hitters. Lesser known/seen divers that look fantastic.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

11 years here & almost 80 watches come & gone.Took that long to get the type/style/color's figured out,then find the right pieces.All that is missing is 3 pieces,a PVD/Yellow Diver,a PVD/Old Radium Diver & 1 to rule them all,most likely a diver hahaha...
The Creamsicle Super Seawolf is out for service so it missed the group shot.The 6 in the box are Battery quartz,10 Year Battery Quartz,Solar Quartz, & 3 Hand Winders...My winder has NEVER been so bare hahaha...


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn

Some new some old some mods - nothing too expensive but all running well. Oldies all have good dials and bezels. Aramar (orange) Walrus on order. Always hopeful Tudor expands the 58 range.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Box is full again...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Updated with most recent purchase, Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Great thread. Recently, it's the H2O Orca system














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilreddivinghood




----------



## DMCBanshee

lilreddivinghood said:


> View attachment 15014029


Awesome divers collection, your Turquoise Doxa is one of my favs. Congrats!


----------



## cxwrench

My modest collection, minus the Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Took a long time & a lot of watches to get to this "core"...Only 2 spaces left..1 is for sure the Squale 101 Atmos PVD/Yellow...
The remaining spot?Unsure,looking at Resco "Hooper",Yema "Superman II Maxi"or maybe a Squale 60 Atmos...I'm in no hurry to decide...


----------



## Papichulo

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Took a long time & a lot of watches to get to this "core"...Only 2 spaces left..1 is for sure the Squale 101 Atmos PVD/Yellow...
> The remaining spot?Unsure,looking at Resco "Hooper",Yema "Superman II Maxi"or maybe a Squale 60 Atmos...I'm in no hurry to decide...


Looks like you thinned your Squale herd and flipped one of your Bulovas&#8230; Just saying.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Papichulo said:


> Looks like you thinned your Squale herd and flipped one of your Bulovas&#8230; Just saying.


 Yep,sold the 50Atmos PVD/Yellow to move up to the 101 Atmos PVD/Yellow & someone made me an offer I couldn't turn down for my L.E.No Date...The Bulova Snorkel II is Quartz drive so not included in this "collection"...


----------



## Papichulo

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yep,sold the 50Atmos PVD/Yellow to move up to the 101 Atmos PVD/Yellow & someone made me an offer I couldn't turn down for my L.E.No Date...The Bulova Snorkel II is Quartz drive so not included in this "collection"...


Not that I was tracking your collection, I just retain what I read LOL. I am selling my re-lumed 1545 maxi and a precista PRS 10 sapphire to free up funds for a 1521 militaire.


----------



## Melon84

Vratislavia Conceptum trio 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Collection sub group,Quartz Drive divers...
10 year Lithium battery T25 GTLS,Solar & Accutron II 262khz.smooth sweep...


----------



## ChaseOne

Happy box this morning...









Edit: "boxes..."

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Only 5 of the 14 total. The other 9 are along the lines of Steinhart, Laco, Hamilton, etc.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Divers got me going in this hobby, notably Seiko, but have found myself more into field/pilot style and Casio of late....

What remains of my Diver collection.

L-R.....Omega PO45, spring Drive Seiko Tuna, Sinn U1 SE, Panerai 000 and Tudor Pelagos
Front......Ball hydrocarbon sub warfare


----------



## Rudi K

State of the Collection. Some downsizing currently happening, trying to get it all in one case.







Too much time on my hands.


----------



## sivart




----------



## BLeistner

Current Diver line-up.......may need to do some "Spring Cleaning"......lol








Mido Ocean Star Captain V (M026.430.11.041.00)








Chr. Ward C60 Pro Trident 600 (C6038ADA2)








Mondia MS-216 Black & Melbourne Sorrento "Tuxedo"








NTH Nacken Modern Blue


----------



## BLeistner

Current Diver line-up.......may need to do some "Spring Cleaning"......lol

View attachment 15097929

Mido Ocean Star Captain V (M026.430.11.041.00)

View attachment 15097939

Chr. Ward C60 Pro Trident 600 (C6038ADA2)

View attachment 15097959

Mondia MS-216 Black & Melbourne Sorrento "Tuxedo"

View attachment 15097985

NTH Nacken Modern Blue


----------



## Matches

I love that Ball 👍


----------



## Matches

My small collections. Although I find myself wearing the Pelagos more than any other watch lately by a wide margin!


----------



## Matches

duplicate.. sorry


----------



## seikoisking73




----------



## Rainrunner

Recently started my collection. Thought I'd buy several affordable (outside of the 16610) divers to kick-off the collection.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bigmatt17073

The current diver family photo, but already have another on the way.


----------



## paulplays

Current dive stable:


----------



## temjiin

Triple trouble


----------



## tuphan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

here it is as of today.. its ever changing, but thankfully my flipping addiction has settled down, and here is where we are.


----------



## BLeistner

These guys are currently getting a lot of my attention








a few more of my favorites...........


----------



## BLeistner

Sorry for the double post....


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## nevenkab

OMG! I just went and checked and found more than I expected... I'm scared to look any further.

First, some ever-reliable Japanese Quartz. the little Pulsar was my faithful companion from 1994 until about 2003, when I gave Scuba-diving away. It never skipped a beat but is now in need of some TLC...










Next up those crazy Vostoks, in all their variations, that first lead me to WUS. Also a birth-year model Dan Henry1970 and a Tisell Sub.










Here are the Seiko collection with a couple of ring-ins: Proxema MM300 (because I'll never afford the real deal) and a Deep Blue Nato: it came up at the right price and (together with the Quartz Casios) is a good gauge of size and impact on the wrist).
The Sumo is new to me and arrived this week: April 2014 build. Bracelet needs a brush and a new clasp so it's on "MM300" rubber, for now. Super comfortable and keeping decent time, so far. Came at a good price; happy with the purchase.
Also a little Citizen.










Finally my 50th birthday gift from my lovely wife: Steinhart O1V. Definitely only a desk diver. Good wrist presence.










So that's it: a nice, round 25!


----------



## Pongster

Seiko divers. Past and Present.


----------



## ryan850

Pongster said:


> Seiko divers. Past and Present.
> View attachment 15350433


This is pretty dang cool!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Pongster said:


> Seiko divers. Past and Present.
> View attachment 15350433


Oh my goodness that's amazing!!!

I'd love to see close ups of each one if you are so inclined.


----------



## Pongster

boatswain said:


> Oh my goodness that's amazing!!!
> 
> I'd love to see close ups of each one if you are so inclined.


ok. will wear each this coming week and send a picture.


----------



## Pongster

boatswain said:


> Oh my goodness that's amazing!!!
> 
> I'd love to see close ups of each one if you are so inclined.


for today, the 6159-7001


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> for today, the 6159-7001
> 
> View attachment 15354092
> View attachment 15354093


the SLA025


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> the SLA025
> 
> View attachment 15354128
> View attachment 15354129


side by side


----------



## boatswain

So great!

Curious how you went about the collection...

Did you have all the originals first then by the reissues when they came out?

Or bought the reissues and then hunted down the originals?

Or a mix of a treasure hunt for all of them?

Whichever way it is a super unique and awesome collection.


----------



## Pongster

^ Thanks

if i recall correctly, i had a 6105 first.
then i bought the SLA017 at a premium. chanced upon a 62mas. that was the first pair.

when the SLA033 was released, got that as well. replaced my 6105 with a birthyear 6105 and with the crown in better condition.

saw the 6195 and SLA025 on another forum. got enamored. hunted. saw a 6195 being sold locally by a brick and mortar, got that. almost same time i got the SLA025 from a local online seller.


----------



## boatswain

Pongster said:


> ^ Thanks
> 
> if i recall correctly, i had a 6105 first.
> then i bought the SLA017 at a premium. chanced upon a 62mas. that was the first pair.
> 
> when the SLA033 was released, got that as well. replaced my 6105 with a birthyear 6105 and with the crown in better condition.
> 
> saw the 6195 and SLA025 on another forum. got enamored. hunted. saw a 6195 being sold locally by a brick and mortar, got that. almost same time i got the SLA025 from a local online seller.


That's great 

Well done


----------



## Pongster

boatswain said:


> Oh my goodness that's amazing!!!
> 
> I'd love to see close ups of each one if you are so inclined.


for today, the 6105-8110


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> for today, the 6105-8110
> 
> View attachment 15357219
> View attachment 15357302


SLA033


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> SLA033
> View attachment 15357306
> 
> View attachment 15357305


side by side


----------



## neilwatch

AlphaWolf777 said:


> A while back I took some pictures of my entire collection. But since then, some things have changed. I've added a new one to the stable (the Squale) and changed straps on a couple of them. I took some new pictures, when the idea came to me, "Why not create a thread where people can share pictures of their entire collection?"
> 
> Well, let's see them! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> From left to right:
> 1. Steinhart Ocean One Black
> 2. Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red
> 3. Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> 4. Jürgens Four-Star Maritime Military Diver (German-made MilSub homage)
> 5. Raven Vintage 40mm (Old model with ETA movement)
> 6. Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ref. Y1545
> 7. Steinhart Marine 38mm (Non-diver)


Newer one. Ball Skindiver


----------



## Jpstepancic

My collection after scaling down and upgrading a little bit. From right to left:

1. Heuer Silverstone reissue
2. Tag heuer Monaco cal 17
3. Helson sharkmaster 1000- probably next on the chopping block
4. Tudor BB gmt- getting a little creative with my new Barton bands canvas straps.
5. Panerai 000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

boatswain said:


> Oh my goodness that's amazing!!!
> 
> I'd love to see close ups of each one if you are so inclined.


for today, the 6217-8001 (better known as the 62mas)


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> for today, the 6217-8001 (better known as the 62mas)
> 
> View attachment 15360598
> View attachment 15360599


SLA017


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> SLA017
> 
> View attachment 15360852
> 
> View attachment 15360853


side by side


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Karar




----------



## Karar




----------



## jgdill

The very top one started it all, the first generation blue monster.


----------



## boatswain

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15374600
> 
> The very top one started it all, the first generation blue monster.
> View attachment 15374600


Awesome!


----------



## bes-b2

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15374600
> 
> The very top one started it all, the first generation blue monster.
> View attachment 15374600


Awesome stable!


----------



## ryan850

boatswain said:


> Awesome!


I can't wait to see a pic of your entire stable... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare

Lumed-stable. One is not a dive watch. Being replaced by a Turtle this week!










SNK809 
SBDC001 Sumo
SBBN031 Tuna 
SBDC061 MM200 
SBDC033 Sumo
Custom Seiko "Sumomariner"
SRPB51 Samurai 
SKX009 
SPB083 MM200 
SBBN033 Tuna
SBDC029 Shogun
SZSC004 Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inLine4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inLine4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inLine4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inLine4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

You people have a problem.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

So this is where I am at today..The names have changed,the movements downgraded,no sapphire on 2(figures,Seiko/Citizen hahaha),the entire collection cost the same as 3 of the 9 Swiss Made divers I recently sold off & still there as cool as anything a kid with an 8th.grade education could have ever dreamed of owning...I'm pretty set after the total sell off & affordable reset.The Yellow Maranez is a deeper Mustard shade of yellow,ala Divingstar so maybe something Lemon Yellow(PVD DAMNIT!!!) & an Orange Islander 38mm to balance the Orange Night Monster but that's as far as my possibles go..I have no desire to add anything more than those few IF any at all...1 Eco Drive g&g,1 Rhonda 715Li 10 year quartz with T25 GTLS rides in my truck & my wonderful Elgin Canteen Diver homage rounds out the Squad...


----------



## ginked

cool


----------



## ginked

jpisare said:


> Lumed-stable. One is not a dive watch. Being replaced by a Turtle this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNK809
> SBDC001 Sumo
> SBBN031 Tuna
> SBDC061 MM200
> SBDC033 Sumo
> Custom Seiko "Sumomariner"
> SRPB51 Samurai
> SKX009
> SPB083 MM200
> SBBN033 Tuna
> SBDC029 Shogun
> SZSC004 Sumo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh I see a seiko war about to happen! congratulations on your collection...Ill have to break out mine


----------



## Pongster

Updated my stable


----------



## boatswain

Pongster said:


> Updated my stable
> View attachment 15423693


Love the new blue SLAs

Once again excellent collection!


----------



## jpisare

Pongster said:


> Updated my stable
> View attachment 15423693


 Good god, man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

Pongster said:


> Updated my stable
> View attachment 15423693


Superb!!!

What's the one in the middle bottom row?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

TheGent said:


> Superb!!!
> 
> What's the one in the middle bottom row?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty sirs

SLA039


----------



## TheGent

Cheers - it’s a stunner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle

My stable of divers now stands at three.  Currently wearing the Seiko Save the Ocean Turtle (SRPC91), center, with the Citizen Ecozilla (BJ8050-08E) to the left and my gen.1 Orange Monster (SKZ781) on the right. No extra charge for the dog's butt in the background. 

Divers are my overall favorite style of watch, and I'm trying to keep my pieces different from one another as I expand my collection. I've got my eye on the currently out-of-stock Scurfa Diver One in yellow, as I love bright colors and I don't have any yellow watches in my collection. That one feels like a good fit on a number of levels.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

DMCBanshee said:


> Once Again, I share my ****... Constantly changing pieces.
> 
> Starting with the Top Left
> 1 Row: Invicta SeaSpider, Armida A8, Helson Sharkdiver 42mm, Marathon JSAR, Benarus Megalodon, RedSea Holestone, Maranez Layan, Boschett Cave Dweller II, Boschett Harpoon, SKX399, 7002-7001, Orient SK, Poljot Aviator, G/f Swiss Legend, GranPa Watch
> 
> 2 Row: Orient Planet, Barbos Marine Blue, Deep Blue T100 Daynight, Borealis Scout Sniper, Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto, Benarus Remora 2, Boschett Cave Dweller LE, 6309-7040 Soxa Mod, Artego 500m, Perigaum Pro Diver GMT, Citizen 2100, MM Homage, WeWood Kappa Army, Daydate Homage, G/f Fossil
> 
> 3 Row: Vostok Komandirskie Tank, SKX007, Deep Blue Juggernaut, Invicta Extreme Speedway, 6309-7040 Camo Mod, Vostok Komandirskie 3AKA3 Tank, Unlisted UL1219, Poljot Sturmanskie Volmax, Invicta 0621, Suunto Core, Vostok Komandirskie, MWC Diver, Submariner Homage, Cheap Homage, G/f Invicta


I need one of these boxes. Did you make it yourself? Details, please.


----------



## jpisare

Holy sh**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Thats just some of them i have many more


----------



## sscob1




----------



## DMCBanshee

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> I need one of these boxes. Did you make it yourself? Details, please.


I made it. I have in mind to build custom watch box. Custom straps drawer, number of watches...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TexasTee

Just the Deep Blue portion. 😎


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## EDCTimes

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Quick SOTC...My 9 year anniversary is fast approaching & I plan a full on SOTC thread but for now I wanted to bump the Legacy Thread...
> Gone now are ALL the boat anchors I was kidding myself I loved,except for the Deep Blue but it wears smaller than the specs thanks to short,deeply curved lugs....Replaced by smaller,MUCH more comfortable pieces,each was chosen with 1 thing in mind..Being MY "Go To" choice above all others in any given style or color...
> Not shown are Quartz/Hand Wind(5 pieces)...


What mesh is on your Deep Blue? I bought and abalone dial Deep Blue on rubber and looking for mesh for it. Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

So after selling off 3/4s of the collection and getting a couple grails they needed a new home. Got this one off amazon, decent quality.
Hard core divers on the top (Aquadive BS300, Swiss Military 20,000ft, H2O Kalmar 8000m) grails on the bottom (Omega PO, Blancpain 50 Fathoms Ceramic Bathyscaphe). Let's see how long I can keep that empty slot ???‍♂


----------



## boatswain

BevHillsTrainer said:


> So after selling off 3/4s of the collection and getting a couple grails they needed a new home. Got this one off amazon, decent quality.
> Hard core divers on the top (Aquadive BS300, Swiss Military 20,000ft, H2O Kalmar 8000m) grails on the bottom (Omega PO, Blancpain 50 Fathoms Ceramic Bathyscaphe). Let's see how long I can keep that empty slot
> View attachment 15472634


That's an awesome tight collection BHT

So...hypothetically...IF you were to fill that empty slot tomorrow,what would it be?!


----------



## camb66

These are my dive watches at the minute! Love them all.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

boatswain said:


> That's an awesome tight collection BHT
> 
> So...hypothetically...IF you were to fill that empty slot tomorrow,what would it be?!


lol. Well That's a tough question. As much as Rolex prices piss me off right now a Cameron Deepsea would round out the trifecta nicely I think? ?


----------



## khilgers63

so far just 1, but searching for more. I love my seamaster


----------



## kasemo

Just a few......























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco

I may have finally after over a decade here and a few hundred trades and eBay before that achieved elusive nirvana-like balance in my collection.

Now I can rest.....









Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest

Recently acquired divers









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani

Almost have a complete Mako box with my latest Bronze Hunter Green and Burgundy additions.


----------



## PRabbit

Last time my watch box will ever be full...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## lilreddivinghood




----------



## TheNightsWatch

lilreddivinghood said:


> View attachment 15526474
> View attachment 15526474


Holy ****! The amount of Doxas you have is unreal.


----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## mattcantwin

Just added the Sharkhunter and I'm calling the year.

No need to check out any upcoming Black Friday deals.


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## betoconga




----------



## Juweinat

Does anyone know why a lot of the images say "sorry this image is currently unavailable"


----------



## aw17

This is my stable. The last two years sold about ten watches and bougut four only in 2020..,. So this is my toys. Mosltly dive watches, others-field/pilot onens. Vraienty of colors. Eight with automatic movment and four swiss brands with swiss quartz. All 37-41mm case.


----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## rower003




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Watchaday




----------



## camb66




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Wallyg

Just hanging around.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A long way from the stable of $1000.00+ Swiss Made divers I was at before Covid 19 came along but still highly enjoyable..The only future plans are a PVD/Old Radium Diver or Pilot Type B & MAYBEE something up the food chain to rule them all...


----------



## Rivermudfrog

Collection includes ,Tag heuer aquaracer GMT "Pepsi.
1989 Rolex Submariner 16610
Citizen eco Drive 200metre Diver
1970s Lator Diver 
Recent acquisition Casio Gshock.analogue Frogman


----------



## redhed18

_alphabetical listing_
*Armida *A12 (gen 1, NH35A)
*Caravelle *SeaHunter type 2 (1970)
*Horloscape *NC001 Fluide
*MKII* Project 300
*Precista *PRS-82 re-issue (2783) + PRS-18Q COSC
*Raven *Trekker (x6...)
*Silver *Archetype One (x2)
*Smiths *PRS-25 (gen 1) w. MKII bracelet
*Steinhart* OVM39 w. Jub
*Stowa *Verus Flieger
*Vague Watch Co. *BLK SUB (quartz)


----------



## ryan850

redhed18 said:


> *Armida *A12 (gen 1, NH35A) *| Caravelle *SeaHunter type 2 (1970) *| Horloscape *NC001 Fluide
> *MKII* Project 300 *| Precista *PRS-82 re-issue (2783) + PRS-18Q COSC *| Raven *Trekker (x6...)
> *Silver *Archetype One (x2) *| Smiths *PRS-25 (gen 1) w. MKII bracelet *| Steinhart* OVM39 w. Jub
> *Stowa *Verus Flieger *| Vague Watch Co. *BLK SUB (quartz)
> 
> View attachment 15626710


Everyone has their collecting preferences. Why so many trekkers?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

ryan850 said:


> Everyone has their collecting preferences. Why so many Trekkers?


I had a 7th but I recently gave it to a good friend.

They are just great watches, and I can even get the oyster bracelets to fit my tiny wrist.
It's easier to swap Trekkers than to fiddle with swapping straps and bracelets... 

Also it may not be immediately obvious in the photo but they are all slightly different.
e.g. ones with the yellow second hand have yellow minute hash marks

L-to-R - with differences from the left-most watch called out

Brushed black-dial white-seconds Miyota (came with a jubilee)
*DLC* black-dial white-seconds Miyota (came with a jubilee)
*Blasted* black-dial *yellow-seconds* Miyota (came with a jubilee)
Brushed *gray-dial yellow-seconds ETA steel bezel (oyster)*
Brushed black-dial *yellow-seconds* Miyota *(oyster)*
W&W limited *ETA* version (*cross-hair dial, DLC bezel & crown, oyster)*

Each has a slightly different vibe on wrist, esp with my chosen straps or bracelets.

cheers


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15610041


These are some dive watches! When's the last time you took these diving??!!

I can forgive you because of that Zeitwerk!


----------



## Wallyg

Poor mans pressure testing.


----------



## TedH

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 15575230


Stunning. Where have you found most of these?


----------



## danshort

My current diver stable. I've spent the last year or so upgrading and diversifying my entire collection (not just the divers) and feel like I'm close to my ideal collection. 









One of the last moves I'm considering is replacing the Seiko Tuna with a Helson Shark Diver. Would you make that move?


----------



## redSLED

Some amazing collections seen here (drooling). I just contracted this disease 6-7 months ago. The Seiko already got a bezel insert mod and leather band. Flieger-style watch next, then a 60's/70's chronograph vintage homage watch.


----------



## claudioange

danshort said:


> My current diver stable. I've spent the last year or so upgrading and diversifying my entire collection (not just the divers) and feel like I'm close to my ideal collection.
> View attachment 15648980
> 
> 
> One of the last moves I'm considering is replacing the Seiko Tuna with a Helson Shark Diver. Would you make that move?


Seiko tuna is a significant watch for the category. I would keep it.


----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## Mpnelson81

INAMINUTE said:


> View attachment 15668871
> View attachment 15668872


very nice!


----------



## gverso




----------



## INAMINUTE

Just updated


----------



## Teejus

Small collection of non-smart watches...


----------



## INAMINUTE

Divers only


----------



## Pilot2

danshort said:


> My current diver stable. I've spent the last year or so upgrading and diversifying my entire collection (not just the divers) and feel like I'm close to my ideal collection.
> View attachment 15648980
> 
> 
> One of the last moves I'm considering is replacing the Seiko Tuna with a Helson Shark Diver. Would you make that move?


I just required a 42mm Shark Diver since I missed it so much, so yes I'd make that move. Its a heck of a tool watch. Plus I'm just not a big Tuna fan aestheically.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## INAMINUTE

Pilot2 said:


> I just required a 42mm Shark Diver since I missed it so much, so yes I'd make that move. Its a heck of a tool watch. Plus I'm just not a big Tuna fan aestheically.


The Helsen is a great watch, and the Tuna (in my opinion) is a horrible watch. Go for it


----------



## DWSURATT




----------



## sackrace

INAMINUTE said:


> View attachment 15668871
> View attachment 15668872


What's that German Made black one on leather top pic top row middle slot?


----------



## Amarriednerd

Seiko, CW, Seiko









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE

sackrace said:


> What's that German Made black one on leather top pic top row middle slot?


It's an instrmnt D series diver. Sellita movement, 40mm. Beautifully made micro brand, I did a review on YouTube.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## sackrace

INAMINUTE said:


> It's an instrmnt D series diver. Sellita movement, 40mm. Beautifully made micro brand, I did a review on YouTube.


I like it, haven't seen anything quite like it I think and looks super functional. How do you find it?


----------



## ryan850

Amarriednerd said:


> Seiko, CW, Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Love the trio. I also have the 143 and a cward trident.


----------



## ryan850

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


Collection after my own heart. I also only have divers in the rotation as it's my favorite style and done feel the need for diversification.


----------



## INAMINUTE

sackrace said:


> I like it, haven't seen anything quite like it I think and looks super functional. How do you find it?


As soon as you take it out of the box you know your handling quality. The case is hardened, the exhibition back is also sapphire, and the Sellita movement is premium. Whilst there are a few design faults, it's evident it wasn't made on a budget. Its simplicity makes it stand out


----------



## atarione

oh dang it ... one is missing a 7002... I ain't getting all the watches out again... just imagine there is also a Seiko 7002 in there somewhere...


----------



## JJ Smith




----------



## Prdrers

Diver Stable:


----------



## ryan850

sk880 said:


> View attachment 15702582


Must have something against 3 o'clock crowns


----------



## roberev

Apparently, I suffer from YemaDoxaBallism


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

12 years,damn near 100 watches in & out.Doxa's,Sinn,Ball COSC,B&R,Zodiac,Fortis,Squale,Steinhart EVERY MIcro Maker know to WIS,Valjoux7750,Grade 5 Titanium,Black Ion/PVD/DLC,T100GTLS,200m-2000m..Rolex,Omega & higher,no thanks.I checked them out & P.T.Barnum was right...
So after all that,here is where my Automatic Dive Watch journey has gotten me.Nothing expensive but completely unique,with Iconic designs & colorways that have proven timeless well represented..I'm pretty much where I want to be,I would like an Internal Bezel/Compressor style(Longines Heritage Diver Dark OMG)& a Sport Chronograph(Damasko)but that's it & neither will be any time soon...


----------



## Wallyg

OK
let me get them out of the safe.









Here they are.


----------



## Wallyg




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Wallyg said:


> OK
> let me get them out of the safe.
> View attachment 15719636
> 
> 
> Here they are.


Hey I know you're new here but do you have to show your drawers man...


----------



## Subzero46

Beautiful collections, everyone!Here's my SRP777 Turtle, my '90 Citizen Quartz. I've also got a Tissot Seastar 1000 (waiting for return from service) and a Suunto wrist computer. All these watches have been dived many, many times. My next diver will be a Longines HydroConquest.


----------



## Ultralinear

Thanks for the invitation to share my current stable.

Yes, I am really liking my Scurfa. They are simply fantastic.

But, the star of my show will always be the Nodus "No Date" Trieste, which is my personal favorite dive watch, even more so than my SuperOcean Pro and SMP.

I am now hot on the trail of a PVD Scurfa and waiting (impatiently) for fresh stock of the Diver One D1-500 ND713 Blue.


----------



## redhed18

_So talk to me about this "one-watch-guy" thing...? _

Generally I like simple 3-hand (mostly dive) watches, but recently started trying chronographs as well...
The crazy thing is that everything below fits me quite well ... but I only have a 6" wrist.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nitro450exp

My modest collection.


----------



## Maddog1970

The current state of the "diver" portion of my collection


----------



## twiggle twaggle

After only owning one watch for 12 years (Hamilton Khaki), I pulled the trigger and got my 2 Balls! Old, tired and lame jokes aside...I am over the moon with them. I've had the Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Black for about a week and just received the NEDU today:


----------



## duc

I've been consolidating and zeroing in on watches I know will get worn, lately. There are still a couple I might part with in here, but for the most part, I like all these, which are mostly divers:


----------



## lysolek007

;]


----------



## Mr.Jones82

G Shocks









The rest









Diver family shot


----------



## boatswain

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15751388
> View attachment 15751389
> View attachment 15751390
> View attachment 15751393
> View attachment 15751396
> View attachment 15751397
> View attachment 15751398
> View attachment 15751400
> View attachment 15751401
> View attachment 15751402
> View attachment 15751404


Great photos.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15751388
> View attachment 15751389
> View attachment 15751390
> View attachment 15751393
> View attachment 15751396
> View attachment 15751397
> View attachment 15751398
> View attachment 15751400
> View attachment 15751401
> View attachment 15751402
> View attachment 15751404


STUNNING Collection,LOVE all the color & great pics!
You do however need something Yellow in there hahahahaha....


----------



## lysolek007

E8ArmyDiver said:


> STUNNING Collection,LOVE all the color & great pics!
> You do however need something Yellow in there hahahahaha....


Reply
Thanks bro, I will definitely buy a doxa sub orange for this set


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A little reshuffle..The new Synchron Military Black kinda threw a monkey wrench in the direction I was headed...Out is the Glycine Goldeneye 46,replaced with a Revue Thommen Pilot Sport Chronograph(100m.,screw dwn.crwn.,o-ring sealed pushers)...Synchron Military Black due sometime in April..


----------



## tacit

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A little reshuffle..The new Synchron Military Black kinda threw a monkey wrench in the direction I was headed...Out is the Glycine Goldeneye 46,replaced with a Revue Thommen Pilot Sport Chronograph(100m.,screw dwn.crwn.,o-ring sealed pushers)...Synchron Military Black due sometime in April..
> 
> View attachment 15760779
> View attachment 15760780
> View attachment 15760781
> View attachment 15760782


Those Bulova devil divers look great!! My favorite pieces out of your collection.


----------



## lysolek007

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A little reshuffle..The new Synchron Military Black kinda threw a monkey wrench in the direction I was headed...Out is the Glycine Goldeneye 46,replaced with a Revue Thommen Pilot Sport Chronograph(100m.,screw dwn.crwn.,o-ring sealed pushers)...Synchron Military Black due sometime in April..


great collection


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Ayreonaut

Suddenly I'm up to three. All on ISOfranes - I just love 'em.


Omega Diver on light grey
Aquadive Bathysphere on turquoise
Eterna Kontiki Diver full lume on black


----------



## boatswain

Ayreonaut said:


> Suddenly I'm up to three. All on ISOfranes - I just love 'em.
> 
> 
> Omega Diver on light grey
> Aquadive Bathysphere on turquoise
> Eterna Kontiki Diver on black
> 
> View attachment 15773517


Nice

Those are three of my faves.

I love that Aquadive.


----------



## 2premo

most of the divers, a few are out for service


----------



## INAMINUTE

Top Row left to right
Boris Morgan Seastar 60
Zelos Blacktip
instrmnt Diver
NTH Nazario Ghost
Geckota G-02

Second Row
Chris Ward C65
Chris Ward Super Compressor
Davosa Argonautic
Steinhart Vintage Red
Glycine Combat sub

Third Row
Heimdallr Monster
San Martin Turtle
Cronos Bronze Turtle
Seiko SKX
Orient Kamasu

Forth Row
Zelos Swordfish
RLG Oceanfairer
Borealis cascais
Borealis Portas Cale
Nodus Retrospect


----------



## AHolly392

AlphaWolf777 said:


> A while back I took some pictures of my entire collection. But since then, some things have changed. I've added a new one to the stable (the Squale) and changed straps on a couple of them. I took some new pictures, when the idea came to me, "Why not create a thread where people can share pictures of their entire collection?"
> 
> Well, let's see them! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> From left to right:
> 1. Steinhart Ocean One Black
> 2. Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red
> 3. Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
> 4. Jürgens Four-Star Maritime Military Diver (German-made MilSub homage)
> 5. Raven Vintage 40mm (Old model with ETA movement)
> 6. Squale 20 Atmos Classic Ref. Y1545
> 7. Steinhart Marine 38mm (Non-diver)











My current 4 watch stable. Looking to add a Crepas very soon.
From left to right
Tag Heuer Aquaracer calibre 5
Victorinox I.N.O.X. Professional diver
Deep Blue Day/Night T-100
Tag Heuer Aqaqaracer Chronoghraph


----------



## AHolly392

AHolly392 said:


> View attachment 15795938
> 
> My current 4 watch stable. Looking to add a Crepas very soon.
> From left to right
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer calibre 5
> Victorinox I.N.O.X. Professional diver
> Deep Blue Day/Night T-100
> Tag Heuer Aqaqaracer Chronoghraph


Looking to add two of these four in the next month or so. Just started my watch addiction...I mean collection.


----------



## Aero2001

For now, just these two Citizen Eco-Drives. The black is from around 2005 on a Haveston strap, and the orange titanium is a few months old, and on a Hirsch Ayrton strap. I'd like to add a micro brand (or two), and definitely something with a yellow dial.


----------



## pinrut

n=1


----------



## lorsban




----------



## AHolly392

Updated, 2 more on the way.


----------



## Imbiton

The blue dial stable









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Imbiton said:


> The blue dial stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk




You've got blue dialed in


----------



## Dr. Robert

The trio









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

boatswain said:


> You've got blue dialed in


And no pun intended. A couple more pre-ordered (direnzo and crepas) and I will dial it in for a long time .

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AHolly392

Updated


----------



## MissoulaGriz

Not a lot of diversity but I like to keep it simple.


----------



## SteveU




----------



## Chronohound

Since I got a new box I was able to organize the daily wearers. Just part of the collection...
Monsters, Deep Blue and Aragon primarily.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Chronohound said:


> Since I got a new box I was able to organize the daily wearers. Just part of the collection...
> Monsters, Deep Blue and Aragon primarily.
> View attachment 15844016
> 
> View attachment 15844017


Very nice,well rounded,plenty of color,no dupps,T100GTLS..
If I may,Yellow is glaringly absent.May I suggest:


----------



## Chronohound

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Very nice,well rounded,plenty of color,no dupps,T100GTLS..
> If I may,Yellow is glaringly absent.May I suggest:
> View attachment 15846075
> View attachment 15846076


Very Nice. I also have a collection of first Gen Makos including a yellow. Yellow dials are wonderful.


----------



## woodruffm

Been through a journey of around 35 or so watches over the last 7 years and currently I'm down to these 4, which I think is my magic number.










Gone but not forgotten.......a few pangs of regret looking back at some of these pictures but that's all part of the WIS journey :


----------



## chronologisch




----------



## P.C.




----------



## Imbiton

Enjoy blue dials the most









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerman

Still can't figure out why my pics changed... But these are mine.


----------



## Berg3.0

This is my modest collection. 








The last watch is a STORM that holds more sentimental value than wearability, a quarts watch that I bought when I was around 12 years old, I will pass that on to my son when he gets old enough to appreciate it.









ENOKSEN is a micro brand that uses Seiko movements this one have a quarts in it.









Hamilton Khaki Field day/date H70505733









Steinhart Nav b uhr. B muster 47 titan.









Seiko SRPC91K1 STO. (Modded).









Seiko SPB105J1 with other hands.









Seiko SLA047J1









Tudor BB 79230N

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton

Top ten









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## toddies68

Wasn't expecting to be collecting dive watches


----------



## lysolek007

My four most comfortable watches


----------



## jfazioli

Dr. Robert said:


> The trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Is it weird that I like the Tudor the most? I think it's the bezel insert. Very retro cool.


----------



## Dr. Robert

The stable.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeJoester

So only the divers? Here you are.... ⚓


----------



## horrij1

my collection is currently at 8 watches, here are the "divers".


----------



## lysolek007

;]


----------



## stvenski64




----------



## FORMULa

To many to list...


----------



## justinloos88

phlabrooy said:


> Nice collections, guys .....
> 
> HaHaHa !!! I would need a very large page to show my entire collection, my friend !!!!
> 
> Regards,


Show it!


----------



## Thegamettt

I just have 2 lol.


----------



## michalko82_1

Modern vintage


----------



## genkov4336

One of my favorite in my collection


----------



## lysolek007

;]


----------



## genkov4336




----------



## Asiafish1967

My current daily d(r)iver…

Mühle ProMare Go


----------



## Asiafish1967

My other diver….

Seiko SLA049 Naomi Uemura LE 100/1200


----------



## Imbiton

The BoR stable takes the front row









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise

Imbiton said:


> The BoR stable takes the front row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Oh my goodness! I'm drooling ;-) These are all so beautiful and the far right would be watch heaven for me


----------



## P.C.

just my diver stable....I must have a single tracked mind!


----------



## Imbiton

Rubber stable









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## martygene

how come I'm not seeing many pictures?


----------



## martygene

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> Here is my humble stable...hopefully not too much change in 2013 (new years resolution)
> 
> View attachment 912170
> 
> View attachment 912171
> 
> View attachment 912173
> 
> View attachment 912174
> 
> View attachment 912184
> 
> View attachment 912175
> 
> View attachment 912182
> 
> View attachment 912176
> 
> View attachment 912177
> 
> View attachment 912178
> 
> View attachment 912179
> 
> View attachment 912180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 912181


Nice collection,,, I just love divers. When I'm not so lazy I'll post pics of some of mine...


----------



## Spunwell

martygene said:


> how come I'm not seeing many pictures?


I would like to know the same thing, I don’t see many as well other than attachments to click on.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Imbiton said:


> Rubber stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Nice  I love that OW


----------



## Imbiton

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice  I love that OW


thank you brice and thanks again for selling me the Seals!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Imbiton said:


> thank you brice and thanks again for selling me the Seals!!


Hope you enjoy it. That brushed bezel is really cool. Clean look


----------



## Imbiton

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you enjoy it. That brushed bezel is really cool. Clean look


Agree. Love it. I did order the 32mm double dome sapphire (has the exact same size crystal diameter as the seiko Turtle) and that thicker white seconds hands. Now I will wait until the jeweler frees up, but I love it exactly as it is now as well.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Imbiton said:


> Agree. Love it. I did order the 32mm double dome sapphire (has the exact same size crystal diameter as the seiko Turtle) and that thicker white seconds hands. Now I will wait until the jeweler frees up, but I love it exactly as it is now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I can’t wait to see your mods


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Wallyg

Did some downsizing and this strikes the perfect balance for now.
I can’t really include the baby Arnie as my wife wears It more then I and I have to ask to borrow it! It was a gift from her new, 1983.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## filthyj24

The Omega has kicked everything else out of the rotation.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Barge

DSC_4395 by barge photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums

My current stable of Seiko divers








And of course the current stable of citizens








Plus a few casio's too 😉


----------



## Catalin8503

Nice colection here guys, cool to this time pieces.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Jeep99dad said:


> I can’t wait to see your mods


First part is done, now I need to place the thicker seconds hand and the domed sapphire to finish it up.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Imbiton said:


> First part is done, now I need to place the thicker seconds hand and the domed sapphire to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Nicely done  I can’t wait to see the final product


----------



## Intrepid04

Thegamettt said:


> I just have 2 lol.
> View attachment 16105594


Lucky smart ash... lol


----------



## Intrepid04

Imbiton said:


> The BoR stable takes the front row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Easy to guess what your favorite type of bracelet is... lol. BTW, nice watches too lol.


----------



## lysolek007

At the end of the year this is what my collection looks like, future plans Omega Seamaster 300 white or Rolex Sub black (with or without date)
I wish you a merry Christmas and make your watch dreams come true


----------



## Imbiton

stable of Bronze CuSn8 bronze microbrands, blue dials with strapcode super engineer stainless bracelets























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cantona

some of mine, I no longer have the helson, sort of miss it, it was big for me though.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

My entire collection. Been collecting for about two years.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Copterguy

Deleted. Not all divers 🧐


----------



## Silmatic

I think I might just about be done... watch box is too small!!


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Here's my small selection of divers. This makes me believe I might need one additional dive watch in 2022. The hunt for a new one is always the best part, so I'm going to take a good long six months to carefully consider my next move.


----------



## alas26

Silmatic said:


> I think I might just about be done... watch box is too small!!
> 
> View attachment 16370555


So which one has the best strap/bracelet!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic

alas26 said:


> So which one has the best strap/bracelet!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the answer is not so simple my friend... It's all to do with the combination of case and strap to get the comfort. The Isofrane is the best but doesn't work as well on the Tunas or the 1500 Doxa as one doesn't have luggs and the other is top heavy. Whilst it kinda works with the Doxa the genuine Tropic feel absolutely right and way more comfortable at the end of a hot steamy day. 

The Tropic hoever, being lighter in construction doesn't work on any of my watches other than the Longine Legend. The Omega mesh and the Legend are a match made in heaven but still works well on the Tuna, the Orient Saturation and the Aquadive, although I don't put it on the AD as it is bronze and at 22mm, it won't fit the Doxa or the Willard.

The 300M Tuna on original bracelet is perfectly balanced and in fact is one that would absolutely stay if I had to sell all but a few... I can wear it all day night with total comfort. 

Then there's the Cordovan SHELL Nato. Feels like butter, it's waterproof as it's not technically leather and it has the best patina. I had it custom made years ago and it looks great on the 300m Tuna as well as the Legend but it doesn't have it's own permanent spot as the Orient is usually on it's bracelet where it belongs and in fact I have just sold it yesterday. After discovering the Cordovan Shell, no other Nato comes close and in fact are all gone.

The Aquadive with it's factory matched Isofrane is a perfectly balanced. Since I started collecting I have tried many watches and most have left me mainly due to lack of comfort... these are the winners for me. It's all personal and I have to admit that having an 8.5 inch wrist doesn't help. Told you the answer wasn't simple


----------



## alas26

Silmatic said:


> Well, the answer is not so simple my friend... It's all to do with the combination of case and strap to get the comfort. The Isofrane is the best but doesn't work as well on the Tunas or the 1500 Doxa as one doesn't have luggs and the other is top heavy. Whilst it kinda works with the Doxa the genuine Tropic feel absolutely right and way more comfortable at the end of a hot steamy day.
> 
> The Tropic hoever, being lighter in construction doesn't work on any of my watches other than the Longine Legend. The Omega mesh and the Legend are a match made in heaven but still works well on the Tuna, the Orient Saturation and the Aquadive, although I don't put it on the AD as it is bronze and at 22mm, it won't fit the Doxa or the Willard.
> 
> The 300M Tuna on original bracelet is perfectly balanced and in fact is one that would absolutely stay if I had to sell all but a few... I can wear it all day night with total comfort.
> 
> Then there's the Cordovan SHELL Nato. Feels like butter, it's waterproof as it's not technically leather and it has the best patina. I had it custom made years ago and it looks great on the 300m Tuna as well as the Legend but it doesn't have it's own permanent spot as the Orient is usually on it's bracelet where it belongs and in fact I have just sold it yesterday. After discovering the Cordovan Shell, no other Nato comes close and in fact are all gone.
> 
> The Aquadive with it's factory matched Isofrane is a perfectly balanced. Since I started collecting I have tried many watches and most have left me mainly due to lack of comfort... these are the winners for me. It's all personal and I have to admit that having an 8.5 inch wrist doesn't help. Told you the answer wasn't simple


Well I love the insights and depth you sent for each case!

I’m thinking about a tropic strap but just am not sure about rubber yet. It seems like it would be…sweaty on a hot day. 

Very interesting about the Cordovan shell nato… I’ll have to give it a go as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic

It’s been a long road for me and getting a comfortable watch became paramount. I live in high humidity area and I’m into water sports so all my watch/strap had to feel good on wrist year round. The Tropic from Synchron is absolutely beautiful and comfortable… even with the huge 1500 Doxa case!


----------



## alas26

I’ll consider trying it out then, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Silmatic said:


> It’s been a long road for me and getting a comfortable watch became paramount. I live in high humidity area and I’m into water sports so all my watch/strap had to feel good on wrist year round. The Tropic from Synchron is absolutely beautiful and comfortable… even with the huge 1500 Doxa case!


I've never taken my 1500 off the bracelet. How hard was it to deal with the screw lugs?


----------



## Silmatic

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I've never taken my 1500 off the bracelet. How hard was it to deal with the screw lugs?


It is challenge. Make sure you have 2 proper fitting screwdrivers and somebody to hold the case so you don't risk slipping and scratching it. I believe soaking the screws in hot water or whatever it is that helps loosen the Loctite is a method that used by some. I would avoid soaking the case back or crown seals. Alternatively you can get your watchmaker to do it.
Once you have the screw bars out you will end up with two little tiny screws that will fall out if you don't put loctite back in there. I learnt the hard way. I ended up getting replacement bars and screws but I never use the screws, I just use the screw bar by itself and that seems to hold in very well if using rubber. Actually, on the rare occasions I put the bracelet back on I still don't put in the the little screws but i do keep and eye on it and don't go climbing mountains or diving with it..


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Silmatic said:


> It is challenge. Make sure you have 2 proper fitting screwdrivers and somebody to hold the case so you don't risk slipping and scratching it. I believe soaking the screws in hot water or whatever it is that helps loosen the Loctite is a method that used by some. I would avoid soaking the case back or crown seals. Alternatively you can get your watchmaker to do it.
> Once you have the screw bars out you will end up with two little tiny screws that will fall out if you don't put loctite back in there. I learnt the hard way. I ended up getting replacement bars and screws but I never use the screws, I just use the screw bar by itself and that seems to hold in very well if using rubber. Actually, on the rare occasions I put the bracelet back on I still don't put in the the little screws but i do keep and eye on it and don't go climbing mountains or diving with it..


Thank you. You have quite literally convinced me to never remove the bracelet ever. 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Silmatic

Good move, It's the hardest case to fit AM straps as the space between case and lugs is too tight.


----------



## kem8669




----------



## jettech

MaximillionBuxx said:


> View attachment 16373909
> 
> 
> Here's my small selection of divers. This makes me believe I might need one additional dive watch in 2022. The hunt for a new one is always the best part, so I'm going to take a good long six months to carefully consider my next move.


Outstanding collection!


----------



## jettech

Lepdiggums said:


> My current stable of Seiko divers
> View attachment 16293099
> 
> And of course the current stable of citizens
> View attachment 16293097
> 
> Plus a few casio's too 😉
> View attachment 16293100


Great collection you have there.


----------



## jettech

Dr. Robert said:


> The stable.....
> View attachment 16027921
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Phenomenal time pieces in your collection.


----------



## Lepdiggums

jettech said:


> Great collection you have there.


Thanks jettech😄👍 just picked a few more vintage Citizen, so the dive collection is almost complete 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤩👍


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks jettech😄👍 just picked a few more vintage Citizen, so the dive collection is almost complete 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤩👍


Vintage Citizen is highly underrated. I used to have a really cool Parawater Worldtimer I sold in a moment of getting sick of maintaining it a few years ago. I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## Lepdiggums

MaximillionBuxx said:


> Vintage Citizen is highly underrated. I used to have a really cool Parawater Worldtimer I sold in a moment of getting sick of maintaining it a few years ago. I'm still kicking myself.


😱😱nothing worse than selling something you soon regret selling. The hard to find one's are still expensive, but definitely not Seiko prices🤣🤣 i definitely love the 80's and early 90's. The late 70's are starting to look interesting too.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Lepdiggums said:


> 😱😱nothing worse than selling something you soon regret selling. The hard to find one's are still expensive, but definitely not Seiko prices🤣🤣 i definitely love the 80's and early 90's. The late 70's are starting to look interesting too.


I'm not sure why they haven't taken off. Their movements are often better and the designs are just as interesting.


----------



## Lepdiggums

MaximillionBuxx said:


> I'm not sure why they haven't taken off. Them movements are often better and the designs are just as interesting.


I'm not really sure, it is quite bizarre, it's probably got to do with citizen always doing different things, I don't think there is even one re-issue, I might be wrong though. whereas Seiko just keeps reinventing the same watches which people like, the X has a love hate relationship though. 
I can hardly wait for my next four that are coming in, shipping is so slow that I won't have any finger nails left by the time they get here (the new one's are from 91, 95, 81 and 2000) 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Lepdiggums

Lepdiggums said:


> I'm not really sure, it is quite bizarre, it's probably got to do with citizen always doing different things, I don't think there is even one re-issue, I might be wrong though. whereas Seiko just keeps reinventing the same watches which people like, the X has a love hate relationship though.
> I can hardly wait for my next four that are coming in, shipping is so slow that I won't have any finger nails left by the time they get here (the new one's are from 91, 95, 81 and 2000) 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Once the new one's arrived i will need to do an update🤣🤣 this one just arrived before Christmas


----------



## lysolek007

5,3 pounds of steel 😁


----------



## tommy_boy

Pretty much covers it. A few are marginal as divers, I get that. I kept a few others out of this picture. The orange dial is a Yobokies 007 mod. The Aquatico's dial is blue.


----------



## mar2k22

Steadily filling the case, only divers in my collection so far and will most likely continue that way.


----------



## Rikimaru

This + a couple of more affordable divers from Seiko, Citizen and Orient


----------



## Rikimaru

mar2k22 said:


> Steadily filling the case, only divers in my collection so far and will most likely continue that way.
> View attachment 16393797


That Marathon is very nice


----------



## Burgo27

Hi



This is one of my favorite watches as a divers. Simple but yet elegant


----------



## iceman767

Divers









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yorck1976




----------



## xchen418

lysolek007 said:


> 5,3 pounds of steel 😁
> View attachment 16392188


Nice collection. What's the model for that Squale on the top right corner? Dial and bezel got a nice color combo imo


----------



## lysolek007

xchen418 said:


> Nice collection. What's the model for that Squale on the top right corner? Dial and bezel got a nice color combo imo


thanks you, watch model is Squale Onda Azzurro


----------



## Theriver42

View attachment 16462839


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jasper110

Not a particularly diverse selection I grant you.


----------



## ryan850

Jasper110 said:


> Not a particularly diverse selection I grant you.
> 
> View attachment 16470175


Nice trio of utility divers. Doesn't get more toolish than that.


----------



## BGFalcon

Here's mine.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## CHADSTER




----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## AllHorology

CHADSTER said:


> View attachment 16488454


Need details on what's going on with this awesome case!


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Imbiton

Those in rotation this week taking in the sunshine


----------



## Calumets




----------



## zentempo

here’s the current stable, minus my Citizen Aqualand BJ2004 … which is still at the spa …


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Silmatic said:


> I think I might just about be done... watch box is too small!!
> 
> View attachment 16370555


Love that Aquadive.


----------



## Lepdiggums

lysolek007 said:


> 5,3 pounds of steel 😁
> View attachment 16392188


Everytime i see this box, it really makes me smile, the colors are just beautiful, one fantastic box of candy steel 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

MaximillionBuxx said:


> Love that Aquadive.


It really does have a very cool vibe about it🔥🔥🔥


----------



## dustytriumph

Here's it mostly except one or 2 incoming.


----------



## watchman600

dustytriumph said:


> Here's it mostly except one or 2 incoming.
> View attachment 16589099


WOW...well, at least you know what you like.
This reminds me of a woman who has 10 different black dresses.
(I like the Seiko)


----------



## dustytriumph

watchman600 said:


> WOW...well, at least you know what you like.
> This reminds me of a woman who has 10 different black dresses.
> (I like the Seiko)


Thank you....there's actually 4 different Seikos here fwiw. My tastes are much wider than my present collection may appear to indicate. There are many watches I like the look of I have no interest in owning or wearing. Oh....and I don't even own one dress. ;-),


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Theriver42

here you go


----------



## Aquavette




----------



## ryan850

deepsea03 said:


>


Name checks out


----------



## DaleEArnold

Here’s my Collection of Enicar Divers. All mid50’s except the 68 Enicar Sherpa Star Diver with Rotating bezel.


----------



## Andoy

This so far. 👍🏻🤩


----------



## Imbiton

The microbrands on BoR is my core stable (addiction)


----------



## watchman600

I'm having a guy put up shelves today, 
so I can get these 2 watch boxes off my desk...
and make room for the 3rd and final watch box.
When it's all done, I will take a couple of pics.


----------



## dustytriumph

watchman600 said:


> I'm having a guy put up shelves today,
> so I can get these 2 watch boxes off my desk...
> and make room for the 3rd and final watch box.
> When it's all done, I will take a couple of pics.


3rd and final! Ha ha ha.....Yeah, we all know how that goes......


----------



## watchman600

@dustytriumph Pretty true...I thought that when I wrote it 
VENTING: I've waited for this guy for 2 hours and he hasn't come...
and doesn't answer his phone. Very frustrating. 
I guess it will be put up tomorrow.


----------



## dustytriumph

watchman600 said:


> @dustytriumph Pretty true...I thought that when I wrote it
> VENTING: I've waited for this guy for 2 hours and he hasn't come...
> and doesn't answer his phone. Very frustrating.
> I guess it will be put up tomorrow.


I hear ya....I hate waiting when I'm expecting for something cool like that and it falls behind schedule....or another incoming watch that is later than expected. 😳
Hope he gets back to you and installs the shelves soon.


----------



## watchman600

So the shelves are up...but now that created another problem...
the watch boxes sit on a big tilt on the shelf,
and this makes the watches "fall" toward the glass top
and not stay in place in their slot.

My wife thought to buy velcro and place it on each watch pillow,
so that it stays put in its place, EVEN with gravity trying to pull it forward & down.
I bought the velcro, and my daughter started putting it on each pillow 
on the side where there is room (since the watch takes most of the space).
I will have to buy another package of it, since there wasn't enough.
It's become a family project , which is kind of cool.

I will take pics soon, when it's all done.


----------



## watchman600

I think it came out great! (what do you think?) And how do you like my collection?


----------



## lysolek007

watchman600 said:


> I think it came out great! (what do you think?) And how do you like my collection?


Interesting collection, congratulations


----------



## lysolek007

and I think I have enough watches  or maybe sell everything and buy a Rolex haha  no way ;]


----------



## Andoy

Divers only this time...🤭


----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## watchman600

@Geology Rocks I love the look of that Glasshute sunburst grey panorama date...
though I think it would look even better on the Glasshute bracelet,
I would have to buy separately.


----------



## Geology Rocks

@watchman600 I have considered the bracelet but honestly absolutely love the way it wears on the stock cloth strap. It is so comfortable. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## CPS

Three divers.


----------



## StufflerMike

Just some, Findeisen F-1253 and friends


----------



## loggableim

My first diver, got it on the 2nd hand market for 40 euros. ridicolous price for such a well running watch. I was in contact with gigandet, they replace the lunette for 29euro and add a bracelet piece to make it a little longer for just 10 euro. very friendly and speedy support. beautiful watch for the price, even new for under 200, i was impressed.


----------



## nickcarr

Hey guys, long time no talk. Here's my collection. I've had mixed luck with Citizen watches but I took a chance on one of their latest models and it's quite nice. I kind of wish it was a quartz however. (One of these days I'll buy a watch winder!)

Check out Glycine as they have some neat history. I'm looking at couple of their watches in the near future. They don't have many models that are > 45mm so if you like medium size divers then you should definitely check them out. Their prices are quite reasonable too.

Apologies for the rubber watch band on the Seiko. I'll do better next time. 

My current watch is the Arnie... well, the bottom left three are my current watches. I still wear the o-ME-guh from time to time.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## DocEllingham

dustytriumph said:


> Here's it mostly except one or 2 incoming.
> View attachment 16589099


Cool straps!


----------



## DocEllingham

woodruffm said:


> Been through a journey of around 35 or so watches over the last 7 years and currently I'm down to these 4, which I think is my magic number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone but not forgotten.......a few pangs of regret looking back at some of these pictures but that's all part of the WIS journey :


Amazing watches.


----------



## dustytriumph

DocEllingham said:


> Cool straps!


Thank you!


----------



## Calumets

Summer colours:


----------



## Trypticon88

SHC039 Quartz & King Turtle SRPE07K1!


----------



## Beatlloydy

My stable. Nothing Super expensive. Will be chasing some Devil Diver Bulovas down in future. In divers I say it has to be at least 150m and have a rotating bezel. Not too fussy after that.


----------



## hondakilla98

Andoy said:


> Divers only this time...🤭
> View attachment 16646201


Can I get some info on the giant panerai looking watch in the top right?


----------



## Andoy

hondakilla98 said:


> Can I get some info on the giant panerai looking watch in the top right?


Hi, it is a homage by Parnis to the PAM 341 Egiziano, by Panerai obviously. 🤭
Diameter is 60mm, thickness is 19mm, case in Titanium.


----------



## brettwweiner

Long time follower, but never a post here yet and here's my collection. I've been collecting for 10+ years and my main focus is tool watches. Many of these have been worn around the world in very harsh and non-permissive environments. I am also a paramedic and can't do a smart watch while trying to get a patient's vital signs. I have thoroughly tested many of these and beat many of them up. Enjoying reading everything and people's insights!


----------



## Cheverian

brettwweiner said:


> Long time follower, but never a post here yet and here's my collection. I've been collecting for 10+ years and my main focus is tool watches. Many of these have been worn around the world in very harsh and non-permissive environments. I am also a paramedic and can't do a smart watch while trying to get a patient's vital signs. I have thoroughly tested many of these and beat many of them up. Enjoying reading everything and people's insights!
> View attachment 16824343


Very nice! I've recently decided my passion is for tool watches, too. Mostly divers, but I also own that Muhle Glashutte S.A.R. and like how it straddles categories. Some of the watches in your collection are obvious, but would you mind identifying what you have here as I'm always looking for inspiration?


----------



## brettwweiner

I know some are obvious but make it easy, starting top left to right, then left to right on the bottom row: Boldr Venture, Sinn U2, Mido Oceanstar 600, Christopher Ward C63 Colchester, Tudor Pelagos FXD, Muhle SAR, marathon GSAR, Sangin Merlin, Citizen Promaster eco drive, Luminox Recon. 
I know you have and know what they are, but makes it easier to name. I’ve also been very lucky to worked with many of the military’s that wear these watches. 
I got very tired of watches failing on mission, on calls and in normal life. I abuse and use my watches. This also includes their straps. They can not fail! I know I’m a little off, but they all have a story. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## catsteeth

CW C60 Mk2.5 LE 600m
Ω Seamaster 300Mc
Breitling Colt 200m
Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300m








I like a bit of colour. It's cheery.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## lysolek007

My collection for today.
Watch lovers, what else can I add to my collection?


----------



## Beena




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua

Geology Rocks said:


> View attachment 16646307


The Glashutte SeaQ Panorama Date is my grail watch.

Congrats!!


----------



## Fountain47

Well, I think I have a problem. Lol. Just my divers, dressy stuff is still in the safe. I just love dive watches & of course, they all see dive/spearfishing time. Expensive ones, cheap ones, it doesn't matter. If I like it, I pull the trigger. From a Rolex to a 40.00 Casio, they all have a place in my brain.


----------



## Pat450




----------



## kasemo

Seiko and microbrand city lol !









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450




----------



## dlmypr




----------



## szabgab

My everyday wear, a Casio DW2000 with it's original retail box... Still waterproof enough for snorkeling after 37 years.... I did not dare to test it any deeper


----------



## Geology Rocks

From left to right
Glashütte Original SeaQ panorama date bitone
Omega Planet Ocean creamsicle 
Seiko spb183 blue willard
Seiko Samurai Padi

The next piece on my radar is a black Omega PloProf so I will have to update this post when that arrives!


----------



## Stevenola

I like Seiko JDM divers with Kanji days. L-R: early 1968 6105-8000, 1980 7549-7010 Tuna, 1981 7548-7000, 1981 6548-600A orange mid size, 1982 6548-6000 mid size.


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## P.C.

my two chalk and cheese vintage Divers.


----------



## steveb7az

Calumets said:


> Summer colours:
> View attachment 16785428


This is a nice looking watch box? From where did you purchase it?


----------



## Calumets

steveb7az said:


> This is a nice looking watch box? From where did you purchase it?


It’s a long and unpleasant story unfortunately. I can’t recommend the maker (on Etsy) because of the appalling job they did. Massive delays, lying and silence followed by a box so badly put together, which ignored the design we had agreed on, that it had partly fallen to pieces upon arrival. I had to do major reconstruction as well as replace all the lining. I documented everything at the time but got a full refund and they didn’t want the box back which is the only reason I didn’t do an expose. I’ll replace it probably with. Toyooka Crafts box when I can.


----------



## steveb7az

Calumets said:


> It’s a long and unpleasant story unfortunately. I can’t recommend the maker (on Etsy) because of the appalling job they did. Massive delays, lying and silence followed by a box so badly put together, which ignored the design we had agreed on, that it had partly fallen to pieces upon arrival. I had to do major reconstruction as well as replace all the lining. I documented everything at the time but got a full refund and they didn’t want the box back which is the only reason I didn’t do an expose. I’ll replace it probably with. Toyooka Crafts box when I can.


Sorry to hear that, but I appreciate the reply.


----------



## shetsan

This is my new Titoni Seascoper 600M received last Sunday. COSC movement and after wearing it for a couple of days and approx 4-5 hrs every night it is showing a - 4 secs per day accuracy so far. I love it and can't wait for a chance to wear it all day for a few days to see what the true accuracy is.


----------



## opusx

Hi fellow water addicts.

This is my current diver/water stable. 

I do swim at the pool and on the beach with all my watches

AP ROO Diver, Seiko SLA043, Seiko SLA033, Panerai PAM424.
Rolex Sea Dweller 116660, JLC Master Compressor 37mm, Sinn U1 eta, Panerai PAM1086.

They all get water pressure tested once or twice a year just for my peace of mind.

Thank you


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## iceman767

Chronos









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua

My dive watches. L-R:
Oris Carlos Coste Cenote Series chronograph
Oris Depth Guage
Oris Titan C small second 
TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAJ2110
Victorinox Dive Master Ice Mecha

All 500m WR except the Titan C which is 1000m


----------



## horrij1

About half of my collection are divers. Blancpain 50 fathoms Titanium, Seiko SKX007, Orange Watch Company Bond Model, Raven Vintage 40.


----------

